# La Coupe du Monde !



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous, premier message pour moi sur MacGé depuis des siècles 

Puisque je constate qu'aucun sujet sur la Coupe du Monde n'a été ouvert (quelle honte:hein: ), je me permets d'en ouvrir un !

Je vous invite déjà pour commencer à venir participer à un concours de pronostics sans mises d'argent en allemand par ici. Rien de bien compliquer toutefois : suivez les instructions en anglais au début. Il faut donc cliquer sur Mitglied werden pour s'inscrire puis cliquer sur Tipp angabe pour livrer ses pronostics.

Bonne chance !


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2006)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> ...Puisque je constate qu'aucun sujet sur la Coupe du Monde n'a été ouvert (quelle honte:hein: ), je me permets d'en ouvrir un !


La Moupe du Conde c'est quoi ?

Encore une histoire de fric ?

MacGé participe à ce truc ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2006)

Feuque! J'avais réussi à l'oublier...


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Feuque! J'avais réussi à l'oublier...


GOOOOOAAAAAAAAAL


je vois pas comment on peut oublier un truc pareil  
surtout quand on n'aime pas le foute


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

(M)a(g)nus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, premier message pour moi sur MacGé depuis des siècles
> 
> Puisque je constate qu'aucun sujet sur la Coupe du Monde n'a été ouvert (quelle honte:hein: ), je me permets d'en ouvrir un !
> ...



Alors voilà, tout le monde ici avait réussi à faire attention à pas marcher dedans...
Mais non MOooossieuuu arrive avec ses gros sabots bavarois... et pour proposer quoi ? hein, pour proposer quoi ? de faire des pronostics !!!!!!! non mais là, mais alors là !!!!!!!! c'est le ponpon de la queue du Mickey... pourquoi pas un concours de **** pendant qu'on y est !!!   :mouais:  :sleep: 

bon, là je crois que j'ai réussi à faire passer mon message : que personne ici ne me parle de foot...


----------



## Imaginus (9 Juin 2006)

Allez on fait comme en 98 et on distribu des talons aiguilles aux joueurs des autres equipes.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2006)

Je propose qu'on déplace ce fil par là...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> GOOOOOAAAAAAAAAL
> 
> 
> je vois pas comment on peut oublier un truc pareil
> surtout quand on n'aime pas le foute



Après une série de lavements au vinaigre pour purifier mon âme ; j'avais entamé une semaine de retraite dans un monastère paumé du massif central, nu sous une robe de bure qui gratte et irrite le service trois pièces, nourri de pain sec et abreuvé d'eau pure, sans aucun contact avec les médias, sauf avec la borne airport  du père supérieur... Merci MacG!!!


----------



## duracel (9 Juin 2006)

France = 0
Suisse = 2 (Frei 2x)


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je propose qu'on déplace ce fil par là...





			
				duracel a dit:
			
		

> France = 0
> Suisse = 2 (Frei 2x)



Ça commence déjà... 


_Fait ch... Alèm est en vacances..._


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> sauf avec la borne airport  du père supérieur


J'espère pour toi que c'était le modèle Airport Express :casse: 




Allez, je vais me flageller aux orties fraîches pour expier :rateau:


----------



## anthony007 (9 Juin 2006)

Carton Rouge.


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2006)

Ha ben tiens ! Il nous manquait le ballon


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

Dieu sait que je n'aime pas le foot, cependant, je n'aimerais pas que ce fil ferme à cause de réactions vives à ce post de notre ami "leretourdelarevancheducousindufréredujojopasmasqué"... donc, le passage en mode "ignorerleboulet" est vivement conseillé (si je puis me permettre) 

edith : merci Amok, c'est vrai que ça faisait tache en haut de mon post


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Après une série de lavements au vinaigre pour purifier mon âme...



Le fondement façon "Pickles" ça a son charme il parait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Le fondement façon "Pickles" ça a son charme il parait


ça pique un peu, mais je te dis pas comment que l'âme elle en sort grandie... Mais d'ailleurs, question grandeur, tu peux probablement atteindre le sublime en essayant d'autres produits : Tabasco, Fernet Branca, eau de javel, soude caustique... Je ne pense pas qu'il puisse y avoir une quelconque limite à la curiosité et à la créativité, dans ce domaine ...


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Après une série de lavements au vinaigre pour purifier mon âme ; j'avais entamé une semaine de retraite dans un monastère paumé du massif central, nu sous une robe de bure qui gratte et irrite le service trois pièces, nourri de pain sec et abreuvé d'eau pure, sans aucun contact avec les médias, sauf avec la borne airport  du père supérieur... Merci MacG!!!




 







 :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ça pique un peu, mais je te dis pas comment que l'âme elle en sort grandie... Mais d'ailleurs, question grandeur, tu peux probablement atteindre le sublime en essayant d'autres produits : Tabasco, Fernet Branca, eau de javel, soude caustique... Je ne pense pas qu'il puisse y avoir une quelconque limite à la curiosité et à la créativité, dans ce domaine ...



L'insulaire est joueur c'est confirmé...   :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juin 2006)

Cissé ne jouera pas la coupe du monde et Domenech a besoin d'un remplaçant. 

Comprends pas pourquoi j'ai pas encore été contacté...  ...

Mon téléphone doit être en panne... 



_edit : quel blague pourrie... A chaque coupe du monde c'est pareil, je me fais gagner par la beauf attitude. et le pire, c'est que j'aime ça. _


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> d'autres produits : Tabasco, Fernet Branca, eau de javel, soude caustique...


 
Un demi litre de Mattei, y'a pas pire...


----------



## duracel (9 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Cissé ne jouera pas la coupe du monde et Domenech a besoin d'un remplaçant.
> 
> Comprends pas pourquoi j'ai pas encore été contacter...  ...
> 
> Mon téléphone doit être en panne...


 
Il m'a appelé avant pour me proposer.
Comme je ne suis pas libre pendant cette période, il en a pris un autre (.....).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:



Boulez ce chien galeux de ma part!!! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Boulez ce chien galeux de ma part!!! :love:


Comme d'habitude, en rouge?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Et RallonGarrosse alors ?
Tout le monde s'en fout de RollanGarrosse ?


Hé hé hé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et RallonGarrosse alors ?
> Tout le monde s'en fout de RollanGarrosse ?
> 
> 
> Hé hé hé



Oui...  
Pas de quoi amidonner la robe de bure...


----------



## katelijn (9 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Boulez ce chien galeux de ma part!!! :love:




Fait!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

On va dire que la France passera pas le premier tour .


----------



## duracel (9 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> On va dire que la France passera pas le premier tour .


 
Et tu as raison.   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

Allemagne - France: 3 putes à zéro.


----------



## duracel (9 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Allemagne - France: 3 putes à zéro.


 
Et avec l'accent teuton.


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2006)

Suisse = +37

France = -37

Et qu'ils nous foot la paix !!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Suisse = +37
> 
> France = *-*37



Y'a des gamelles comme au baby? :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des gamelles comme au baby? :love:



ouaippp et puis "picette" et  "ratache" aussi  :love:... ha le baby, ça c'est bien... d'autant que ça se joue dans les bistrot :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Allemagne - France: 3 putes à zéro.



.
J'ai ri .


----------



## Nobody (9 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ri



Tom et.


----------



## MrStone (9 Juin 2006)

Oui enfin là tu franchis les limites du supportable 
De la bicyclette ??? :affraid::affraid::affraid: Quelle horreur !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juin 2006)

Roberto, tu peux pas te taire un peu qu'on puisse regarder le match d'ouverture un peu tranquille?!?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Juin 2006)

Précision : je suis tout ce qu'il y a de plus sérieux. 

2-1 pour l'Allemagne. ça joue bien, ça joue dur, ça joue fort. Yeah!!!!!!!!!


_edit : C0rentin, t'es qu'un abruti.   _


----------



## joanes (9 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fait à bien y réfléchir malgré la chaleur, je crois qu'à tout prendre je préfère la Coupe du Monde ....
> 
> 
> .....alors que le Tour de France© de Cyclimsme, c'est une hypocrisie abjecte et un scandale sanitaire doublés d'une aberration humaine,.....




1- c'est vrai que dans le football au niveau des sanitaires c'est super clean... 

2- si tu veux commencer une discussion sur le cyclisme il faut aller ici  

    
 
:love: :love:  (moi aussi j'peux faire des combos:rateau: )


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

En rentrant chez moi un mec à dit à la radio alors que l'allemagne menait 2-1 "l'allemagne vient de tripler la marque par chaipuki". Donc ils sont passés directement de 2 à 6 ??

Ah lala, vivement le 12 juillet


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> En rentrant chez moi un mec à dit à la radio alors que l'allemagne menait 2-1 "l'allemagne vient de tripler la marque par chaipuki". Donc ils sont passés directement de 2 à 6 ??



Bah ouais: ils ont marqué un essai.


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2006)

Au fait, parmi tous les joyeux amateurs de footchebowle, il n'y en pas un qui connait le moyen de mater tf1 (ou une autre chaine même en langue étrangère) quand on a pas de tv.

Une envie de mater un match de foot, une fois tous les 4 ans ne justifie pas que j'investisse dans une tv quand même.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

Ben va dans un pub.


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, parmi tous les joyeux amateurs de footchebowle, il n'y en pas un qui connait le moyen de mater tf1 (ou une autre chaine même en langue étrangère) quand on a pas de tv.
> 
> Une envie de mater un match de foot, une fois tous les 4 ans ne justifie pas que j'investisse dans une tv quand même.



Tu prends ta biere, tes chips et tu squates chez Darty pendant le match...avec comme argument que pour te décider, il faut que tu testes. Essayes de repérer 2 magasins pas trop loin l'un de l'autre, genre 1/4h en métro, si jamais tu te fais jeter à la mi-temps...


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends ta biere, tes chips et tu squates chez Darty pendant le match...avec comme argument que pour te décider, il faut que tu testes. Essayes de repérer 2 magasins pas trop loin l'un de l'autre, genre 1/4h en métro, si jamais tu te fais jeter à la mi-temps...





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben va dans un pub.




Bah, oui, c'est vrai. Je ne pensais pas à toutes ces tv qui me tendent les bras.

Ouaih, bon. Sur France 4 (freebox) il y a un concert de merde, je m'en contenterai


----------



## Nobody (9 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bah, oui, c'est vrai. Je ne pensais pas à toutes ces tv qui me tendent les bras.
> 
> Ouaih, bon. Sur France 4 (freebox) il y a un concert de merde, je m'en contenterai


Sinon, il existe des machins très étranges, ça fait rétro, c'est le plus souvent rectangulaire, tu dirais une boite et en fait pas du tout. Quand tu soulèves le couvercle, c'est plein. Tout rempli avec des feuilles, tu me dirais bien? Pi sur les feuilles, les mêmes signes que ceux qui s'inscrivent sur un écran d'ordinateur: des "lettres". Et ces lettres forment des mots et ces mots forment des phrases qui mises bout à bout composent une histoire. C'est souvent pas mal. Ils appellent ça des "livres".
Bonne chance.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il existe des machins très étranges, ça fait rétro, c'est le plus souvent rectangulaire, tu dirais une boite et en fait pas du tout. Quand tu soulèves le couvercle, c'est plein. Tout rempli avec des feuilles, tu me dirais bien? Pi sur les feuilles, les mêmes signes que ceux qui s'inscrivent sur un écran d'ordinateur: des "lettres". Et ces lettres forment des mots et ces mots forment des phrases qui mises bout  à bout composent une histoire. C'est souvent pas mal. Ils appellent des "livres".
> Bonne chance.


Y'a déjà un livre sur la coupe du monde 2006!  

Ils sont forts quand même!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Si tu as accès à un PC, je peux te filer des liens ...
Il n'y a pas de logiciel de streaming digne de ce nom sur mac.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2006)

*OUvrir un fil sur la coupe du monde...*
Mon Dieu...

Et moi qui pensait que l'humanité laissait encore à espérer...


----------



## Nobody (9 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a déjà un livre sur la coupe du monde 2006!
> 
> Ils sont forts quand même!!!


Certes!

Les images Panini.

Par exemple.

Entre autres.

Y a des guides aussi.

Ca fait vivre les bucherons.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Oh non s'il vous plaît pas de snobisme envers les footixs.


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as accès à un PC, je peux te filer des liens ...
> Il n'y a pas de logiciel de streaming digne de ce nom sur mac.


Fais suivre, je me débrouille pour le reste quite à sortir un pc du boulot


----------



## katelijn (9 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, parmi tous les joyeux amateurs de footchebowle, il n'y en pas un qui connait le moyen de mater tf1 (ou une autre chaine même en langue étrangère) quand on a pas de tv.
> 
> Une envie de mater un match de foot, une fois tous les 4 ans ne justifie pas que j'investisse dans une tv quand même.




Bon, Làhttp://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/es/w/highlights.html tu n'auras pas le match en entier, mais les meilleurs moments en espagnol!

Désolée hein, mais j'aime pas suffisamment pour chercher plus loin


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Làhttp://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/es/w/highlights.html tu n'auras pas le match en entier, mais les meilleurs moments en espagnol!
> 
> Désolée hein, mais j'aime pas suffisamment pour chercher plus loin


Merci, merci...

Au fait, ça te fait un âge canonique ça => 





> marraine de mamyblue


----------



## katelijn (9 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, parmi tous les joyeux amateurs de footchebowle, il n'y en pas un qui connait le moyen de mater tf1 (ou une autre chaine même en langue étrangère) quand on a pas de tv.
> 
> Une envie de mater un match de foot, une fois tous les 4 ans ne justifie pas que j'investisse dans une tv quand même.




Bon, Là tu n'auras pas le match en entier, mais les meilleurs moments en espagnol!

Désolée hein, mais j'aime pas suffisamment pour chercher plus loin


----------



## katelijn (9 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci...
> 
> Au fait, ça te fait un âge canonique ça =>



Toujours a l'affût de la première c******   

Vbull débloque!


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Toujours a l'affût de la première c******


Désolé, c'est plus fort que moi


----------



## katelijn (9 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, c'est plus fort que moi



Te prives pas, c'est excellent pour la santé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Qu'est-ce que les nombreux posteurs de ce fil détestent dans le foot ?
Certainement pas le jeu en soi, qui est un sport comme un autre. Mais tout ce qu'implique socialement, politiquement et financièrement le foot. Du hooliganisme aux magouilles financières mafieuses, de l'opium du peuple à la compromission de la douteuse de la FIFA avec des dictatures (argentine - 1978, si je me souviens, par exemple), des salaires astronomiques des joueurs adulés par des gens qui ne gagneront pas en toute leur vie ce qu'ils gagnent en un seul mois, à l'exploitation de jeunes joueurs africains.
La FIFA serait l'entreprise la plus riche du monde. Devant Microsoft.

Le vélo c'est peut-être pas mieux, mais il y a le Code Weigmüller !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que les nombreux posteurs de ce fil détestent dans le foot ?
> Certainement pas le jeu en soi, qui est un sport comme un autre. Mais tout ce qu'implique socialement, politiquement et financièrement le foot. Du hooliganisme aux magouilles financières mafieuses, de l'opium du peuple à la compromission de la douteuse de la FIFA avec des dictatures (argentine - 1978, si je me souviens, par exemple), des salaires astronomiques des joueurs adulés par des gens qui ne gagneront pas en toute leur vie ce qu'ils gagnent en un seul mois, à l'exploitation de jeunes joueurs africains.
> La FIFA serait l'entreprise la plus riche du monde. Devant Microsoft.
> 
> Le vélo c'est peut-être pas mieux, mais il y a le Code Weigmüller !



Merci mais non merci.
Pour Starmac : http://www.tvmix.net/index.html, regarde en bas et prends un des logiciels.


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2006)

Le foot c'est super génial..en plus ils ont changé les règles.

Les arbitres sont devenus bien plus sévères. Plus le droit de descendre un mec en ligne droite par derrière alors qu'il court comme un malade balle au pied pour fusiller le mec avec des gants...non fini ça ...

Ensuite , plus de chiffonnage de maillot dans l'herbe en attendant que l'abruti au coin du carré d'herbe tire son ballon plein de pub , sur la tête de du défenseur venu de l'autre coin du terrain.

Non y a plus d'intérêts, en plus le bruit des AWACS volant au-dessus des nuages gâche le bruit des capsules de bières qui tombes des tribune, pendant que Sepp sort sa blonde.

Ah ça manque ses bonnes bastons de hooligan's bourrés, prêt à défendre leur pays, contre la barbarie des millionnaires à crampons...

Cette année je regarderais les matchs de foot depuis mon mobile avec un verre de lait...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Et gnagna et gnagna.
Je suis pas particulièrement fan de ce sport mais juger un sport par rapport à des extrêmes, je trouve cela nul.


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2006)

Sans doute, mais le foot est devenu un sport extrême surtout lorsqu'on voit les proportions que cela prend.

C'est comme une secte, toute les dérives, les scandales, tout est permis.

Pas plus tard que hier j'ai vu ce que certain manager étaient prêt à faire pour gagner de l'argent sur le dos des jeunes footballeurs des pays du tiers monde.

Mais bon il paraît que cela fait rêver..alors rêvons ... et fermons les yeux en écoutant les clameurs du stade..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute, mais le foot est devenu un sport extrême surtout lorsqu'on voit les proportions que cela prend.
> 
> C'est comme une secte, toute les dérives, les scandales, tout est permis.
> 
> ...



Dans ce cas Apple aussi est une secte ...
Toutes les passions qui créent du fanatisme peuvent être considérées comme des sectes, pourquoi ne pas vouloir prendre un côté plus simple et n'apprécier ce sport que comme un jeu ? Si on aime pas ce jeu on le critique sur des bases purements sportives et pas sur des â-côtés qui n'ont rien à voir avec le football.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juin 2006)

La coupe du monde :hein: 

On fait un sondage "a quel tour la france va être éliminée ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas Apple aussi est une secte ...
> Toutes les passions qui créent du fanatisme peuvent être considérées comme des sectes, pourquoi ne pas vouloir prendre un côté plus simple et n'apprécier ce sport que comme un jeu ? Si on aime pas ce jeu on le critique sur des bases purements sportives et pas sur des â-côtés qui n'ont rien à voir avec le football.



Tu as sans doute raison..en plus personne n'est obligé de regarder le foot ( même si c'est difficile en ce moment)

Bonne chance et que le meilleur gagne..ou le moins mauvais


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Si on aime pas ce jeu on le critique sur des bases pûrement sportives et pas sur des â-côtés qui n'ont rien à voir avec le football.


Eh bien, si justement !
J'aime regarder un match de foot.
Mais cela ne m'empèche pas de considérer :
- que les supporters fanatiques sont des ****
- que les intermédiaires s'engraissent abusivement sur le dos de pauvres gens
- que la FIFA est une usine à fric et rien d'autre
- etc.

Et je considère par ailleurs navrantes par certains points les politiques de Apple, Microsoft, google Ce ne m'empèchera pas d'acheter une machine apple, d'utiliser excel et faire mes recherches sur google

 ni de faire un match de foot entre amis.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Je suis d'accord sur l'aspect financier mais bon moi je parlais du jeu, simplement du jeu .


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, si justement !
> J'aime regarder un match de foot.
> Mais cela ne m'empèche pas de considérer :
> - que les supporters fanatiques sont des ****
> ...


Tu me rappelles mes potes qui bossent à l'UEFA, en moins riche, c'est sûr


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rappelles mes potes qui bossent à l'UEFA, en moins riche, c'est sûr


C'est une banque suisse ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

ah!! enfin un vrai sujet !!! un bon délire d'un mois devant nous!! :rateau:  
bon alors perso , je sens que je vais me marrer et puis si ça peut occuper les gamins pour la fin du mois ça les calmera peut etre pour les derniers jours, tant qu'ils en causent de foot , y font pas les cons!! (si si je vous assure!!)
bon, pronostic , .. bah rien d'original ..italie , bresil, argentine, ..portugal... france ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

un truc quand meme.. mais qu'est ce que vous avez donc contre le foot ..? 
perso, ça me distrait , ça me rassure en tant que spectacle, bruit de fond en faisant autre chose, jeu ... c'est tranquille, parfois avec des matchs suffisamment actifs pour pas etre ennuyeux .... et puis c'est pas important .. on peut en parler serieusement tout en se marrant de la légèreté du resultat final .. :ça change pas le monde .. mais c'est sympa ; la pelouse c'est une couleur cool, les commentaires sont sympas .. tout ça c'est futile et tranquille .. en tout cas, je le prends comme ça! et puis d'abord les collections d'images panini on est nombreux à en avoir fait etant petits ... resultat, c'est garder ce coté gamin pas grave de suivre ça sans etre fanatique mais juste un spectateur qui se relaxe 

( en dehors de toute consideration sur les enjeux financiers etc.)


----------



## Fondug (10 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un truc quand meme.. mais qu'est ce que vous avez donc contre le foot ..?
> perso, ça me distrait , ça me rassure en tant que spectacle, bruit de fond en faisant autre chose, jeu ... c'est tranquille, parfois avec des matchs suffisamment actifs pour pas etre ennuyeux .... et puis c'est pas important .. on peut en parler serieusement tout en se marrant de la légèreté du resultat final .. :ça change pas le monde .. mais c'est sympa ; la pelouse c'est une couleur cool, les commentaires sont sympas .. tout ça c'est futile et tranquille .. en tout cas, je le prends comme ça! et puis d'abord les collections d'images panini on est nombreux à en avoir fait etant petits ... resultat, c'est garder ce coté gamin pas grave de suivre ça sans etre fanatique mais juste un spectateur qui se relaxe
> 
> ( en dehors de toute consideration sur les enjeux financiers etc.)



On est bien d'accord, mais le foot, c'est comme le cubisme ou la littérature russe du début du XXeme, une histoire de goût. Et le problème quand tu n'es pas passionné, pendant la période de coupe du monde, il est extrêmement dur de se faufiler entre les gouttes.

Et perso, j'ai un peu la nausée quand je vois cette espèce d'union sacrée dans la pub, dans les transports, au bureau, qui se construit derrière la prétendue bannière tricolore et zizou, le demi-dieu... Pire ça devient même un crime de ne pas supporter l'équipe de france. C'est lourd.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

Ben c'est normal en Allemagne il y'a des teutons.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> On est bien d'accord, mais le foot, c'est comme le cubisme ou la littérature russe du début du XXeme, une histoire de goût. Et le problème quand tu n'es pas passionné, pendant la période de coupe du monde, il est extrêmement dur de se faufiler entre les gouttes.
> 
> Et perso, j'ai un peu la nausée quand je vois cette espèce d'union sacrée dans la pub, dans les transports, au bureau, qui se construit derrière la prétendue bannière tricolore et zizou, le demi-dieu... Pire ça devient même un crime de ne pas supporter l'équipe de france. C'est lourd.



c'est qui ce "zazou" le demi Doc ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2006)

Hache-Hache a dit:
			
		

> *Des éléments obscènes* sont cachés sur la photo ci-dessus.
> Sauras-tu les découvrir ??



c'est vrai que les petites coupures de 20 sont obscènes...


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2006)




----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

fondug , je comprends tout à fait ton allergie au battage médiatique autour du mondial .. moi le foot ça m'amuse mais pour la coupe c'est vrai que c'est beaucoup trop de tous les cotés .. en même temps!c'est le commerce! et aussi les infos .. quand ils ont un sujet ..hop! ça devient vite émission speciale pendant  un mois .. quand on vot les infos depuis janvier c'est ça :de l'evenementiel à outrance! janvier:le poulet; fevrier mars : cpe avril mai : clearstream,juin juillet c'est prevu coupe du monde (le gouvernement attendait ça pour etre plus zen , pârait il..)
on se gave de tout !


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

ah la belle image de corentin... c'est vrai que les biftons gachent quand meme bien la pureté des lignes ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>




Je connais un hollandais volant qui va souffrir. 

Le foot , c'est bien, tous ces gens musclés qui courrent après une balle, et en désordre en plus, ils sont pas tous au même endroit! Une vraie cour de récréation.

Ha que j'aime ces étreintes après un but, on dirait du Dorcel, que du bonheur. Par contre, j'ai pas compris, pourquoi il y en a un qui prend le ballon avec les mains? personne lui a expliqué que ça c'était au rugby?

Et puis, ça fait de la peine à Joubichou, toutes ces bébêtes pietinées par des adolescent attardés, cette pelouse torturée.

Bon, je retourne à Lourdes, je voudrais pas d'une nouvelle cata nationale.


:love:


----------



## Hache-Hache (10 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que les petites coupures de 20 sont obscènes...


C'est bien : il a compris mon propos quasiment tout de suite ! :love:


----------



## Hache-Hache (10 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>


 Où peux-t'on acheter ça ??? Ça me plairait bien de le porter ostensiblement. 
En plus le rouge me va bien !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

Footix vaincra!

Pourquoi les organisateurs de cetype d'évènements choisissent ils toujours des mascottes aussi ridicules?

Ca mériterait presque un sujet pour lui tout seul.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

"Vous êtes le maillot faible. Au revoir".


----------



## La mouette (10 Juin 2006)

Hache-Hache a dit:
			
		

> Où peux-t'on acheter ça ??? Ça me plairait bien de le porter ostensiblement.
> En plus le rouge me va bien !



ici: cbertschy@citycable.ch c'est 25 frs


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas Apple aussi est une secte ...
> Toutes les passions qui créent du fanatisme peuvent être considérées comme des sectes, pourquoi ne pas vouloir prendre un côté plus simple et n'apprécier ce sport que comme un jeu ? Si on aime pas ce jeu on le critique sur des bases purements sportives et pas sur des â-côtés qui n'ont rien à voir avec le football.



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Le foot comme sport, je n'ai rien à dire. Mais le sport (idéalement) s'accompagne d'une morale : le fair-play, le respect de l'adversaire, l'engagement collectif, le désintéressement. Alors peut-on cloisonner à ce point "l'art pour l'art" du jeu - dont je reconnais qu'il peut suciter la passion - du "système sportif" mis en place. Cette question ne concerne pas que le foot mais LE sport en général, à partir du moment où il atteint une certaine masse critique qui en rend son spectacle rentable (pour le curling, je sais pas...  )


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> pour le curling, je sais pas...


En effet, elles peuvent toujours se *brosser* les joueuses de curling...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais le sport (idéalement) s'accompagne d'une morale : le fair-play, le respect de l'adversaire, l'engagement collectif, le désintéressement...



Il y a un sport qui correspond assez bien à ça (du moins encore pour l'instant) : le Rugby :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Mais le sport (idéalement) s'accompagne d'une morale




*Tout à fait !*
c'est pour cela qu'ils ont placé les prostituées dans des maisons closes !





:rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2006)

D'ailleurs, dans les maisons closes, on ne désigne pas les prostituées par un doux euphémisme genre _Hôtesses d'accueil_ où un truc de ce genre?
 

Si oui, la morale est sauve 

C'est beau, le sport :rateau:


----------



## Hache-Hache (10 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ici: cbertschy@citycable.ch c'est 25 frs


Vingt-cinq..._ quoi_ ???? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tout à fait !*
> c'est pour cela qu'ils ont placé les prostituées dans des maisons closes !



_Dans le quartier Hohenzollern
Entre la Sarre et les casernes
Comme les fleurs de la luzerne
Fleurissaient les seins de Lola
Elle avait un coeur d'hirondelle
Je venais m'allonger près d'elle
Sur le canapé du bordel
Dans les hoquets du pianola._

Est-ce ainsi que les supporters vivent ?


----------



## Xman (10 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> On est bien d'accord, mais le foot, c'est comme le cubisme



il faut acheter un décodeur pour Canal +

Boutade mise à part, on retrouve dans l'image que l'on donne de l'équipe de France, avec ces " Dieux" ou "demi-Dieu" toute l'image de la France....et dire, même la politique s'en mêle....
Je ne développe pas, car, chacun a besoin d'espoir, là où il a envie de le trouver. Soit. 
Ceci dit, j'aime le Foot quand je vois les matchs...à Lens. Pour la coupe du monde....je vais suivre mais en différé....eh oui, pendant que certain font du sport, d'autres bossent pour pouvoir s'acheter un écran plasma...pour voir ceux qui font du sport ! les veinards !!
Tient ! je deviens jaloux....ben oui, je suis français


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> _Est-ce ainsi que les supporters vivent ? _


_
Aragon en joueur de foot ? 

Avec ferré ou lavilliers comme supporter !

Mais on n'est vraiment à l'abri d'aucune désillusion :affraid:_


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, je trouve que ces joueurs ont les tybias bien fragiles...
Pour des sportifs, ils sont un peu délicats quand même. 

Vous trouvez pas?
Nan, je dis :

VOUS TROUVEZ PAS???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je trouve que ces joueurs ont les tybias bien fragiles...
> Pour des sportifs, ils sont un peu délicats quand même.



*Ouaiiis!!!! Parfaitement!!!! C'est chochotte et compagnie!!!!!*


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

résumons cette page ..: des hotesses d'accueil bavaroiso-africano-etc portant des maillots suisses contre l'equipe de france ... un peu de coherence dans le propos quand meme :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tout à fait !*
> c'est pour cela qu'ils ont placé les prostituées dans des maisons closes !
> 
> :rateau:



Tente à oxygène, un peu comme pendant le stage d'oxygénation à Tignes


----------



## Fondug (10 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> fondug , je comprends tout à fait ton allergie au battage médiatique autour du mondial .. moi le foot ça m'amuse mais pour la coupe c'est vrai que c'est beaucoup trop de tous les cotés .. en même temps!c'est le commerce! et aussi les infos .. quand ils ont un sujet ..hop! ça devient vite émission speciale pendant  un mois .. quand on vot les infos depuis janvier c'est ça :de l'evenementiel à outrance! janvier:le poulet; fevrier mars : cpe avril mai : clearstream,juin juillet c'est prevu coupe du monde (le gouvernement attendait ça pour etre plus zen , pârait il..)
> on se gave de tout !



Pas forcément une allergie. Disons que beaucoup vivent le foot comme une passion, et tant mieux, tout comme d'autres vivent d'autres sports de la même manière. C'est juste que c'est le côté évênementiel et quasi-obligatoire de la chose qui me gonfle. Mais c'est le même topo avec Rolland Garros, les JO, etc. On met en avant une communion et une fois le rideaux tombé, ben on oublie bien vite cette pseudo confraternité. Si encore elle était permanent, j'trouverai ça sympa. Mais là, Zinédine est déifié mais Mounir galère toujours pour trouver un logement ailleurs qu'en ZUP...

Je sais, je généralise...


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Mais là, Zinédine est déifié mais Mounir galère toujours ...


Il joue dans quelle équipe Mounir ?
(je sais c'est facile)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément une allergie. Disons que beaucoup vivent le foot comme une passion, et tant mieux, tout comme d'autres vivent d'autres sports de la même manière. C'est juste que c'est le côté évênementiel et quasi-obligatoire de la chose qui me gonfle. Mais c'est le même topo avec Rolland Garros, les JO, etc. On met en avant une communion et une fois le rideaux tombé, ben on oublie bien vite cette pseudo confraternité. Si encore elle était permanent, j'trouverai ça sympa. Mais là, Zinédine est déifié mais Mounir galère toujours pour trouver un logement ailleurs qu'en ZUP...
> 
> Je sais, je généralise...


A peine.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, on vient d'avoir une superbe finale de rugby Biarritz - Toulouse... :love: :love: :love:   
Elle va faire mal la 3ém mi-temps !!!


----------



## Fondug (10 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, on vient d'avoir une superbe finale de rugby Biarritz - Toulouse... :love: :love: :love:
> Elle va faire mal la 3ém mi-temps !!!



Pas mieux !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, on vient d'avoir une superbe finale de rugby Biarritz - Toulouse... :love: :love: :love:
> Elle va faire mal la 3ém mi-temps !!!




Me suis drôlement régalée !!!! :love:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il joue dans quelle équipe Mounir ?
> (je sais c'est facile)


 Chai pas dans qu'elle équipe joue Mounir  Je regarde pas autrement le foot mais un beau match c'est  

Et j'attend avec impatience mardi pour voir France - Suisse  :love::love::love: Que le meilleur gagne


----------



## Fondug (10 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> mais un beau match c'est
> 
> Et j'attend avec impatience mardi pour voir France - Suisse  :love::love::love:



Merci de déplacer ce post dans la rubrique "vos plus belles contradictions"


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

trinidad joue a dix et resiste a la suede! 
sinon, apres midi terrible! tennis sur france 3 ,basket sur tpsstar, rugby sur france 2, foot sur m6 , et refoot ce soir sur tf1!!
heu .. ya plus d'autres emissions que le sport ..? :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

réponse a fondug .. : en effet , ya que du sport .. et l'esprit de fraternité .. c'est déjà ça d'en parler même si c'est tres cynique et hypocrite dans les faits quotidiens...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2006)

*Sinon, après midi terrible !*
tranquillou sur une terrasse, un monde sans football, 

rien qu'à boire des canons.



Inespéré.



:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sinon, après midi terrible !*
> tranquillou sur une terrasse, un monde sans football,
> 
> rien qu'à boire des canons.
> ...


   purfils et le remède du ballon de rouge


----------



## Fondug (10 Juin 2006)

Ou journée (ouais y'a pas que l'aprés midi non plus) à crapahuter dans la foret sous le cagnard...


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ou journée (ouais y'a pas que l'aprés midi non plus) à crapahuter dans la foret sous le cagnard...


je prefere le remede de pur fils , c'est plus reposant ..


----------



## Fondug (10 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je prefere le remede de pur fils , c'est plus reposant ..



T'inquiètes, on a dépouillé un bar ensuite quand même...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> vivement que la France soit éliminée, ça devrait déjà calmer du monde



ça devrait pas tarder


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2006)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> ...venir participer à un concours de pronostics...


Pour rester dans le sujet, j'ai demandé conseil à mon petit chien Loustic,
surnommé Zizine par les copains amateurs de foot, et il m'a affirmé
que la finale se déroulera entre le Brésil et la France, pourquoi ?

De plus il est persuadé que l'équipe du Brésil est composée de mâles
exclusivement, pourquoi ?

Enfin il sait que cette équipe brésilienne l'emportera d'un rien sur
l'équipe française en marquant *3,5 buts* alors que leurs
adversaires n'en marqueront que *3,4*.


----------



## azrael24 (10 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ça devrait pas tarder


ils sont capable de passer le premier tour

 rien pour qu'on parle d'eux plus longtemps (et du coup nous faire chier)


----------



## Fondug (10 Juin 2006)

En mattant les infos sur chaipu quelle chaine, je suis tombé sur une interview de domenech qui pronait ouvertement le secret médical à propos de je ne me rappelle plus quel joueur prétendument blessé sur le mode du "on dit rien et si t'es pas content, c'est pareil"

J'aimerai bien que les amateurs de foot et supporter de l'équipe de france me disent ce qu'ils pensent de la chose. Perso, j'trouve ça naze, bien que je m'en foot, c'est du genre "vous devez aimez ce qu'on vous donne et vous n'avez rien à dire".


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> "vous devez aimez ce qu'on vous donne et vous n'avez rien à dire".




*Le rapport entre le football et le peuple*
est le même que celui entre la poule et le grain qu'on lui jette...


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> En mattant les infos sur chaipu quelle chaine, je suis tombé sur une interview de domenech qui pronait ouvertement le secret médical à propos de je ne me rappel plus quelle joueur prétendument blessé sur le mode du "on dit rien et si t'es pas content, c'est pareil"
> 
> J'aimerai bien que les amateurs de foots et supporter de l'équipe de france me disent ce qu'ils pensent de la chose. Perso, j'trouve ça naze, bien que je m'en foot, c'est du genre "vous devez aimez ce qu'on vous donne et vous n'avez rien à dire".


Domenech c'est un c** il ne veut pas dire ce que son joueur a eu, (il sait blessé à l'entrainement). :casse:
Et Domenech se cache derrière le secret médical, drôle de façon de faire m'enfin...


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

c'est vrai que (c'est vrai que : expression préférée des joueurs de lequipe de france à en croire l'emission "plus clair" sur canal plus) le coup du secret medical c'est moyen moyen
j'arrive pas a comprendre la justification du silence total à ce point


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

argentine2-cote d'ivoire 1!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que (c'est vrai que : expression préférée des joueurs de lequipe de france à en croire l'emission "plus clair" sur canal plus) le coup du secret medical c'est moyen moyen
> j'arrive pas a comprendre la justification du silence total à ce point


Bandes de guignolos!
En 98 tout le monde chiait sur sur Aimé Jaquet jusqu'à la finale. 
Le lendemain il aurait pu sodomiser le Dalaï Lama sur la tombe du soldat inconnu qu'il aurait quand meme pu se présenter à l'Elysée.
Si par le plus grand des hasards (comme en 98) la France gagnait, vous serez les premiers à déifier Domenech et surtout a oublier ce que vous avez pu en dire avant.


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Juin 2006)

domage pour la cote d'ivoire ils ont très bien joué...


Vivement mardi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bandes de guignolos! En 98 tout le monde chiait sur sur Aimé Jaquet jusqu'à la finale. Le lendemain il aurait pu sodomiser le Dalaï Lama sur la tombe du soldat inconnu qu'il aurait quand meme pu se présenter à l'Elysée.
> Si par le plus grand des hasards (comme en 98) la France gagnait, vous serez les premiers à déifier Domenech et surtout a oublier ce que vous avez pu en dire avant.



Je plussoie, mon JP...
Et votre France Black-Blanc-Beurre, bande de moules ; elle en est où?    

Allez, viens, Msieur Miss, si on part maintenant, on peut peut être encore trouver un bordel ouvert... Tiens, prend le volant, je suis un peu nase... :rateau:


----------



## olivier1969 (10 Juin 2006)

et il n'y a rien sur les bordels autour des stades...  y font même pas un reportage le dessus....:rateau:


----------



## Max London (10 Juin 2006)

Rooh moi qui comptais supporter la Belgique...ben c'est foutut


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez, viens, Msieur Miss, si on part maintenant, on peut peut être encore trouver un bordel ouvert... Tiens, prend le volant, je suis un peu nase... :rateau:


J'ai un peu de monnaie, vous m'embarquez ?


----------



## wolverine (10 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> et il n'y a rien sur les bordels autour des stades...  y font même pas un reportage le dessus....:rateau:




lol ! je suis sur que si il y avait une entree + 1 pi...tu serais partit en allemagne


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bandes de guignolos!
> En 98 tout le monde chiait sur sur Aimé Jaquet jusqu'à la finale.
> Le lendemain il aurait pu sodomiser le Dalaï Lama sur la tombe du soldat inconnu qu'il aurait quand meme pu se présenter à l'Elysée.
> Si par le plus grand des hasards (comme en 98) la France gagnait, vous serez les premiers à déifier Domenech et surtout a oublier ce que vous avez pu en dire avant.



héhé, on dira ce qu'on voudra, il avait quand même de drôles de fantasmes cet Aimé Jaquet...


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> et il n'y a rien sur les bordels autour des stades...  y font même pas un reportage le dessus....:rateau:


bah si! .. zen avaient fait un avant chez france 2... tiens, bah villeneuve(ndlr: specialiste des reportages d'investigation ou on finit toujours par voir un sein ou une fesse minimum qui traine de ci de là..) sur la une en a pas parlé ... mazette! il est malade le charles ..?on nous cache tout!! domenech et tf1 meme combat!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu de monnaie, vous m'embarquez ?


Tu suce?


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bandes de guignolos!
> En 98 tout le monde chiait sur sur Aimé Jaquet jusqu'à la finale.
> Le lendemain il aurait pu sodomiser le Dalaï Lama sur la tombe du soldat inconnu qu'il aurait quand meme pu se présenter à l'Elysée.
> Si par le plus grand des hasards (comme en 98) la France gagnait, vous serez les premiers à déifier Domenech et surtout a oublier ce que vous avez pu en dire avant.


jacquet , on savait pas trop où on allait .. je m'en souviens mais sinon, on crachait pas dessus ... (ce qui l'a choqué lui c'etait qu'on se moque de ses origines france profonde terroir et tout ... )mais bon il etait apprécié car ex entraineur victorieux du championnat avec bordeaux .. alors que raymond .. bin c'est moins ça ...coté palmarés...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors que raymond .. bin c'est moins ça ...coté palmarés...


Aucun interet.

Si la France gagne avec Domenech il pourra venir niquer ta soeur dans ton lit et tu applaudira.


----------



## Nobody (10 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Aucun interet.
> 
> Si la France gagne avec Domenech il pourra venir niquer ta soeur dans ton lit et tu applaudira.



Avec ma soeur, en tout cas, ça m'étonnerait.

Vous la verriez... :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:

Bwèrk!

C'est à croire qu'un de nous deux a été adopté. Pour mes parents, j'aime à penser que c'est elle.

:rateau:


----------



## Nobody (10 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> jacquet , on savait pas trop où on allait .. je m'en souviens mais sinon, on crachait pas dessus ...



Si si. Même que Pierre Arditi avait fait un beau numéro dans je ne sais plus quelle émission en bavant, postillonnant et tout et tout en prenant la défense du bel Aimé tellement qu'il en pouvait plus d'être énervé.

Souvenez pas?


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Aucun interet.
> 
> Si la France gagne avec Domenech il pourra venir niquer ta soeur dans ton lit et tu applaudira.


j'ai po de soeur!!! heureusement parce que je voudrais de toute façon pas la "donner"(drole d'expression) à un footeux! et puis raymond il est avec estelle denis ... jolie presentatrice de m6... amusant de la voir assez silencieuse quand elle parle de raymond ..:love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

c'est quoi le foot?

AAAAAAIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, help, ils sont devenus fous, reviens:love:


----------



## mamyblue (11 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le foot?
> 
> AAAAAAIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, help, ils sont devenus fous, reviens:love:


 Le foot! Tu sais c'est avec un ballon rond ou tout le monde  lui court après 
pour lui donner des coups de pieds et l'envoyer n'importe ou   le pôvre 
il en reçois des coups de pieds et même des coups de têtes parfois! Ouais


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et votre France Black-Blanc-Beurre, bande de moules ; elle en est où?




*Allons mon Dupont*
Doutes tu de l'idéal démocratique d'une France plurielle et solidaire incarné par ces jeunes gens de toutes origines arborant le maillot national ?

Moi, j'y crois.
Si un ara..., un jeune défavorisé venait à vouloir voler ma voiture, j'y verrais un acte d'intégration.


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allons mon Dupont*
> Si un ara..., un jeune défavorisé venait à vouloir voler ma voiture, j'y verrais un acte d'intégration.



Je lui la donnerais ...  

je cherche à m'en débarrasser


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Le foot! Tu sais c'est avec un ballon rond ou tout le monde  lui court après
> pour lui donner des coups de pieds et l'envoyer n'importe ou   le pôvre
> il en reçois des coups de pieds et même des coups de têtes parfois! Ouais



Ca yest: déjà une victime de la Coupe du Monde. Mamy nous pète un cable.

Bigre, ça voyage vite ce virus. Pire que la grippe aviaire, dites donc... Pi ça touche tous les âges, hein, personne n'est à l'abri... De mon temps, les mamys faisaient de la confiture et du tricot, point barre. 

Ahlala... tout fout l'camp mon bon monsieur, tout fout l'camp...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2006)

heu... il est pas en train de partir en c...... ce fil ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> heu... il est pas en train de partir en c...... ce fil ?


Fachiste!


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> heu... il est pas en train de partir en c...... ce fil ?




C'est l'interlude en attendant le prochain match. 

Pi c'est la fête des pères, aujourd'hui en Belgique, alors pouet pouet boulette: en ce qui me concerne, je fais ce qui me plait.


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Juin 2006)

De toute facon, quand on voit domenech on ne peut pas l'aimer... Jacquet a cet air sympatique et un peu intello... alors que l'autre... :S

De toute facon je m'en fous, HHOOOPPPPP SCCCHHHWWWIIZZZZZ !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'interlude en attendant le prochain match.
> 
> Pi c'est la fête des pères, aujourd'hui en Belgique, alors pouet pouet boulette: en ce qui me concerne, je fais ce qui me plait.


mieux que l'interlude, c'est toute la finesse d'une mi temps entre supporters qui s'exprime ici dans sa quintessence 

sinon, pour l'actu du mondial, l'argentine tient bien son rang , 
les anglais c'est loin d'etre sur d'aller tres loin...robleme de finition


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Juin 2006)

J'attends des français qu'ils perdent vite, pour gagner le pari que j'ai fait avec des potes qu'ils passeront pas le premier tour


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

T'as perdu.


----------



## azrael24 (11 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> J'attends des français qu'ils perdent vite, pour gagner le pari que j'ai fait avec des potes qu'ils passeront pas le premier tour




jouer a des jeux d'argent a cette âge, quelle misère


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Juin 2006)

Pas de l'argent, des claques


----------



## azrael24 (11 Juin 2006)

à c'est déjà mieux, ca force à devenir bon pronostiquer (en même temps tu t'es pas foulé et tu va pouvoir te défouler  )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Juin 2006)

Dans ma classe maintenant y'en a meme qui croient qu'on va passer les quarts de finales... c'est quoi ce délire ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

on verra ça mardi pour le pari sur la france .. 
s'ils se debrouillent bien mardi ... ils devraient quelque chose de pas mal ensuite ... 

sinon, on a bresil, argentine, italie ... 

ce serait sympa que le portugal fasse mieux que d'habitude ... car ils ont les capacités ..et trop souvent ils sont stoppés trop tot dans les compétitions ...

en cas de victoire, les mieux payés par leur fédé seraient les espagnols (dans les 500 000&#8364.. puis les anglais et les français ..;
les brésiliens beaucoup moins(dans les 150000&#8364


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Juin 2006)

Aufait... on est avec quels pays dans notre groupe ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

suisse togo corée du sud


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma classe maintenant y'en a meme qui croient qu'on va passer les quarts de finales... c'est quoi ce délire ?




*J'appellerai ça le syndrôme*
Mondial 98.

Et puis bon, au vu de tous ceux qui se promènent dans les rues avec un maillot de la seule équipe championne du monde incapable de passer le premier tour à l'édition suivante, faut bien espérer un peu pour amortir l'investissement...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

de toute façon, ils peuvent pas gagner , ils zont pas le maillot fetiche avec la bande horizontale rouge sur la poitrine .. celle de l'euro84, du mondial98 et de l'euro 2000 :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en cas de victoire, les mieux payés par leur fédé seraient les espagnols (dans les 500 000).. puis les anglais et les français ..;
> les brésiliens beaucoup moins(dans les 150000)



C'est pour ca que les brésiliens font payer aux spectateurs l'accès aux entrainements...


----------



## duracel (11 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon, ils peuvent pas gagner , ils zont pas le maillot fetiche avec la bande horizontale rouge sur la poitrine .. celle de l'euro84, du mondial98 et de l'euro 2000 :rateau:


Ils ne peuvent pas gagner car ce n'est pas organisé en France.


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne peuvent pas gagner car ce n'est pas organisé en France.


l'euro 2000 n'était pas en france !   pour une fois...


----------



## Fondug (11 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bandes de guignolos!
> En 98 tout le monde chiait sur sur Aimé Jaquet jusqu'à la finale.
> Le lendemain il aurait pu sodomiser le Dalaï Lama sur la tombe du soldat inconnu qu'il aurait quand meme pu se présenter à l'Elysée.
> Si par le plus grand des hasards (comme en 98) la France gagnait, vous serez les premiers à déifier Domenech et surtout a oublier ce que vous avez pu en dire avant.



Non ! J'aime toujours pas Jaquet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Non ! J'aime toujours pas Jaquet



On parle bien du célèbre nutritionniste de chez Flunch, là?


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

farpaitement ! de celui là! 

pays bas 1 serbie 0 
petit score pour les pays bas ...

tiens , nadal a gagné   encore ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tiens , nadal a gagné




*Vi Nadal a gagné *:love: je trouve qu'il a mieux joué et Roger a fait souvent les mêmes erreurs, mais je suis totalement impartiale car pour moi c'était "que le meilleur gagne" !!


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

Alors il est normal que les Pays-Bas aient gagné  

Mais j'aime pas le foot hein ...


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

Les gadgets du mondial ( pour les anglais hein ...)


























Par contre j'ai pas trouvé la trace du vibromasseur mondial 2006...dsl :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2006)

Tu en oublies


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

Merci


----------



## duracel (11 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> l'euro 2000 n'était pas en france !   pour une fois...



C'était en Belgue, c'est presque pareil.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne peuvent pas gagner car ce n'est pas organisé en France.



Ils ne peuvent pas gagner la France est en déficit et la coupe serait trop chère à organiser. Une preuve ? On a tout fait pour perdre l'eurovision et même Djibril Cissé a feint la blessure :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2006)

De toute manière federrer va battre le brésil en final, alors bon.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> De toute manière federrer va battre le brésil en final, alors bon.


*Même pas vrai*
ce sont les 118 218 !





:hein:


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> C'était en Belgue, c'est presque pareil.



J'aimerais qu'on arrête de nous insulter.

C'est intolérable.

  

Pi en plus, c'était une co-organisation avec l'autre pays du frometon. Les oranges, là, j'ai oublié leur nom.


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais qu'on arrête de nous insulter.
> 
> C'est intolérable.
> 
> ...



A côté du lac en pente


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> A côté du lac en pente



Vi. Pour le ski nautique.

Je connais mes classiques, hein, faut pas m'en raconter.


----------



## duracel (11 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J
> 
> Pi en plus, c'était une co-organisation avec l'autre pays du frometon. Les oranges, là, j'ai oublié leur nom.


Ah, oui, ceux-là.    




			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais qu'on arrête de nous insulter.
> 
> C'est intolérable.



Carton rouge?


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne peuvent pas gagner la France est en déficit et la coupe serait trop chère à organiser.




en foot ,le gagnant de la coupe du monde n'organise pas la coupe du monde suivante sous grand hasard ... 
l'organisateur de la coupe est choisi bien avant et en dehors de tout résultat .. donc pour le coup , ça ne couterait que la récompense aux joueurs ..

 en2010, la coupe aura lieu en afrique du sud


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

mexique3 iran 1 ... victoire obtenue à partir de la 75è minute ... 
bon match de l'iran ... 
ce soir portugal contre une ancienne colonie l'angola...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Juin 2006)

A votre avis qui gagnera entre la France :mouais:  et la Suisse ? 

(Je suis très impartiel, seulement une petite préferance pour la suisse  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

La France, évidemment.


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

heu? france .. 

n.b: "impartial" "préférence"


----------



## mamyblue (11 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> heu? france ..
> 
> n.b: "impartial" "préférence"


 Heu ? La Suisse... 

M'enfin que le meilleur gagne 

Ils peuvent aussi faire match nul


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juin 2006)

Non mais attendez... depuis quand la Suisse joue au Foot?


----------



## Fondug (11 Juin 2006)

Juste comme ça pour rappel, la coupe du monde a quand même, dans un magnifique élan de mauvais goût, réussi a engendrer les pires abérations textiles. La preuve :






C'est juste pour pas oublier, un genre de rappelle du BCG quoi...


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne peuvent pas gagner la France est en déficit et la coupe serait trop chère à organiser.



Mouarf! Coupe du monde / Eurovision de la chanson => même combat!!!

 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2006)

Note : offrir à Nobody les 25 dernières années de chansons eurovision de la suisse.


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Note : offrir à Nobody les 25 dernières années de chansons eurovision de la suisse.


Pourquoi "dernières"? Ils ont décidé de ne plus participer, en Suisse?


C'est culturellement et intellectuellement remarquable.

Chapeau bas.

:rateau:


----------



## Charly777 (11 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non mais attendez... depuis quand la Suisse joue au Foot?



Et la France, elle a toujours une équipe valable ?!?  

Bon après, je ne suis pas l'actualité footballesque, tiens ça rime avec grottesque.  :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ça pour rappel, la coupe du monde a quand même, dans un *magnifique élan de mauvais goût*



Je viens de laisser traîner un oeil sur la téloche... 
Et je viens de trouver une nouvelle insulte que je vais m'empresser d'utiliser à outrance : 
*"Con comme une coupe de footballeur"* 
Nân, c'est vrai, quoi... Des coupes de zguègues comme ça, il n'y a vraiment qu'eux pour se les faire faire... Eux et leurs blaireaux de fans...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de laisser traîner un oeil sur la téloche...
> Et je viens de trouver une nouvelle insulte que je vais m'empresser d'utiliser à outrance :
> *"Con comme une coupe de footballeur"*
> Nân, c'est vrai, quoi... Des coupes de zguègues comme ça, il n'y a vraiment qu'eux pour se les faire faire... Eux et leurs blaireaux de fans...



ha ben tiens, c'est vrai ça, l'occasion est parfaite pour reparler de la fameuse coupe de cheveux "mulet" très appréciée des fouteux...

bon, je commence : "en famille" (pas la mienne hein bande de nazes !)...   :affraid: :sick:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ha ben tiens, c'est vrai ça, l'occasion est parfaite pour reparler de la fameuse coupe de cheveux "mulet"...




*N'empêche que c'est tout de même*
une footballeur qui a la plus belle coupe de cheveux du monde !




:hein:


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2006)

Il ya un très beau livre consacré aux "belles" coupes de cheveux 
Je retourne bientôt chez ma coiffeuse et je prendrai les références : du hors concours à toutes les pages, je vous assure !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'empêche que c'est tout de même*
> une footballeur qui a la plus belle coupe de cheveux du monde !
> 
> 
> ...




Il s'est reconverti depuis qu'il a pris sa retraite: il fait palmier sur la promenade des anglais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

*Ouah, fada! Qué fatche de pachôle!!!!!* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fondug (11 Juin 2006)

Genre ça






ou ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

Oui, voilà... De vraies coupes de zguègues...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

portugal 1 angola 0 but de pauleta bien sur
les favoris ne marquent pas beaucoup ... à demain


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2006)

On jacte, on jacte, et les pronostics alors ?
Je suis fier d'être le mieux placé dans ce concours.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

P*tain, vivement demain, que l'équipe de France rentre dans la compétition.


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> P*tain, vivement demain, que l'équipe de France rentre dans la compétition.


 
Espérons qu'elle rentre bien dans la compétition, et pas dans le mur.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

Pfff. Je ne daigne même pas répondre.


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Juin 2006)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, premier message pour moi sur MacGé depuis des siècles
> 
> Puisque je constate qu'aucun sujet sur la Coupe du Monde n'a été ouvert (quelle honte:hein: ), je me permets d'en ouvrir un !
> 
> ...



[size=+2]Forum en FRANÇAIS[/size]


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pfff. Je ne daigne même pas répondre.


 
Espérons que les petits français aient, quant à eux, du répondant....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

Sors, si t'es un homme.


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Sors, si t'es un homme.


 
Carton rouge?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2006)

et voilà, s'il était encore besoin de montrer que le foutbaule engendre de l'agressivité !...


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> et voilà, s'il était encore besoin de montrer que le foutbaule engendre de l'agressivité !...


Même pas vrai d'abord,

et repète ça et je t'épluche.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai d'abord,
> 
> et repète ça et je t'épluche.



 :mouais: :hein: obsédé* en plus... elle est belle la jeunesse tiens ! 

(sans parler de l'aCUL comme avatar !!! :rateau:  )


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2006)

Bon et l'affaire Clearstream dans tout ça?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon et l'affaire Clearstream dans tout ça?


100 balles que ça ressort dès que la France est éjectée de la coupe du Monde.


----------



## Fondug (12 Juin 2006)

Tain en parlant de pari, j'viens de recevoir un mail de Marcel Desailly. Chavais même pas qu'il me connaissait. Ah c'est une pub ? Bon ben tant pis mieux alors...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tain en parlant de pari, j'viens de recevoir un mail de Marcel Desailly. Chavais même pas qu'il me connaissait. Ah c'est une pub ? Bon ben tant pis mieux alors...


C'est qui ?


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ?


 
Un VRP de SFR.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Un VRP de SFR.


Alors c'est collègue de jpmiss.


----------



## fpoil (12 Juin 2006)

et si on abordait la grande question du moment  : ribery or not ribery


----------



## Fondug (12 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ?


 
Un mec qui a le melon plus gros qu'alain delon (si, c'est possible), un peu dur de la feuille, asocial, qui regarde les matches de foot dans son coin avec son casque et qui dit qu'il faut être tolérant, que certains ont le droit de pas aimer le foot...


----------



## Fondug (12 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> et si on abordait la grande question du moment  : ribery or not ribery


 
Pour le sport que je pratique, j'ai la charge de faire la sélection pour une épreuve par équipe qui se déroule dans 2 semaines. En gros, il faut que je prenne 6 joueurs sur 13 ou 14 potentiels. Je leur ai envoyé un mail en leur demandant leur signe astrologique. On a bien ri, sauf 2, qui pensaient que c'était sérieux...

J'ai bien aimé la remarque d'un journaliste à la radio "attends, quand Ribery rentre, Zidane t'as l'impression qu'il a 88 ans..."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Un mec qui a le melon plus gros qu'alain delon (si, c'est possible), un peu dur de la feuille, asocial, qui regarde les matches de foot dans son coin avec son casque et qui dit qu'il faut être tolérant, que certains ont le droit de pas aimer le foot...


Effectivement, la discussion va certainement dériver.

Fondug, tu le connais si bien que ça Desailly? 
Ceque je sais, c'est qu'il a été un des meilleurs défenseurs du monde (si ce n'est le meilleur). Après, ce qui se passe en dehors du terrain on s'en tape un peu, non?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ...Après, ce qui se passe en dehors du terrain on s'en tape un peu, non?



tout à fait... celà ne nous... regarde pas...  

Ed, t'imites bien les Inconnus je trouve...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait... celà ne nous... regarde pas...
> 
> Ed, t'imites bien les Inconnus je trouve...


Je crois que je vais me facher avec tout le monde dans ce sujet...

Concombre... t'es qu'une raclure. 




_
edit : Duracel, toi aussi. _


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais me facher avec tout le monde dans ce sujet...


 
Viens petit, nous sommes plusieurs à t'attendre pour te tacler........


----------



## Fondug (12 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, la discussion va certainement dériver.
> 
> Fondug, tu le connais si bien que ça Desailly?
> Ceque je sais, c'est qu'il a été un des meilleurs défenseurs du monde (si ce n'est le meilleur). Après, ce qui se passe en dehors du terrain on s'en tape un peu, non?


 
Tout à fait ! Mais en même temps, c'est peu le bar ici, alors bon moi j'poste pas vraiment au 1er degré

Et puis bon, si on devait connaître tous les gens qu'on n'aime pas, pfiou...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

exactement! Et comme je te connais pas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

Pour éviter que la discussion ne dérive, justement, on ferait mieux de parler de la croupe du monde, vous croyez pas?
Ca nous éviterait toute cette vulgarité de sportifs, là...
:modo:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pour éviter que la discussion ne dérive, justement, on ferait mieux de parler de la croupe du monde, vous croyez pas?
> Ca nous éviterait toute cette vulgarité de sportifs, là...
> :modo:


Pas mal le smiley, çe fait penser à quelqu'un...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Un mec qui a le melon plus gros qu'alain delon (si, c'est possible), un peu dur de la feuille, asocial, qui regarde les matches de foot dans son coin avec son casque et qui dit qu'il faut être tolérant, que certains ont le droit de pas aimer le foot...


C'est fort aimable à lui...

Sinon, ne nous foutons pas sur la gueule, tout le monde a le droit d'aimer ou pas le foot, nous n'en sommes pas moins des êtres humains pour autant (c'est beau, on dirait du Bruel)

Voilà, c'était la minute "PonkHead aime le genre humain" - profitez-en, c'est pas souvent.

Sinon, comme joueur de foot, je connais Ronaldino (orthographe supposée...) parcequ'il fait de la pub pour le café Leader price..........


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal le smiley, çe fait penser à quelqu'un...


Je voit pas de qui tu parlent... 
:modo: :rateau:  

edit :


			
				le ponk a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'était la minute "PonkHead aime le genre humain"


Te casse pas, on y croit pas une seule seconde...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juin 2006)

Sors de ce corpsmachin orange!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2006)

Moi je pense que le Sénégal va battre la France...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est collègue de jpmiss.



Ouais mais je suis sur qu'il danse beaucoup moins bien sur "I wanna be your dog" avec se genoux cagneux.


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que le Sénégal va battre la France...


 
Quelle belle idée.
SI c'est vrai, je me transforme en pile....


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que le Sénégal va battre la France...


La France ? Ou plutôt le Cameroun, non ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que le Sénégal va battre la France...



Sénégal c'est comme ça qu'on appele la Suisse


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Sénégal c'est comme ça qu'on appele la Suisse


La France c'est le surnom de la Suisse.
La preuve : la monnaie suisse est le Franc !


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Juin 2006)

mouahahha  ok ok tu as gagné


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juin 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> La France c'est le surnom de la Suisse.
> La preuve : la monnaie suisse est le Franc !
> 
> 
> ...


Oui il a gagné le droit de regarder demain France-Suisse


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Oui il a gagné le droit de regarder demain France-Suisse



Si les suisses pouvaient rester neutres sur cette partie, cela pourrait aider les français.


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Juin 2006)

Yeap comme un bon tas de gens qui attendent ce match depuis le tirage au sort !!!! Ahhhggggggg je peux plus attendre !!!  

Mettez les bières aux frigos, chauffez vos voix....


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Si les suisses pouvaient rester neutres sur cette partie, cela pourrait aider les français.


 Mais les Suisses sont neutres tout le temps pas seulement sur cette partie   
Et les Francais on pas besoin de ça pour gagner :mouais:...que le meilleur gagne, on peut rêver, non...


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Juin 2006)

allez france! 
bon , sinon, italie 2 ghana0 bon match de l'italie ...allez italie 

australie a gagné cet apres midi , attention , leur entraineur avait emmené les coréens en demi finale la derniere fois :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2006)

Je vais prier tous les soirs pour que l'Italie perde rapidement, déjà ce soir c'est le bordel à Mons, je n'ose pas imaginer ensuite ! :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prier tous les soirs pour que l'Italie perde rapidement, déjà ce soir c'est le bordel à Mons, je n'ose pas imaginer ensuite ! :mouais:


Ca c'est une reflexion que je me suis faite récemment à propos du foute...
Je regardais Roland Garros, et je me disais comme ça qu'il y a au moins un truc bien, avec le tennis, ou le golf, ou le curling, c'est que quand un match est fini, t'as pas des centaines de couillons qui se précipitent en ville pour s'enfiler plein de bière en gueulant qu'ils ont gagné avant de vomir à tous les coins de rue sur les coups de minuit...

Ca a un côté reposant...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Nous, les Belges nous savons nous tenir .


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Nous, les Belges nous savons nous tenir .


Dommage que vous ne sachiez pas jouer au foot 

starmac : italian addict


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Nous, les Belges nous savons nous tenir .




Tu m'étonnes, 5e jour de doudou, la ville n'est plus que puanteur d'urine, de bière, de gerbe, le tout macéré et chauffé dans la terre entre les pavés des routes et places, je connais bien les écuries (oui oui mon père était écurie) et je peux vous dire que ça sent la même chose qu'une écurie sale :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :mouais: 

Alors là ils font toujours le tour de la ville en klaxonnant comme des veaux, il est 00h52, yeah et ils sont même pas qualifiés encore je crois donc ça promet, je vais regarder le programme de près et je quitte la ville les soirs où l'Italie joue  :rateau: :mouais: 

Par contre... si je vois qu'elle perd, je rentre illico presto pour savourer le silence de mort qui régnera dans la rue et s'il faut je ferai le tour de la ville en klaxonnant pour les rendre fous !    

ps : heureusement pour moi, ma rue est barrée lors du doudou, elle devient piétonne, sinon tous ces glandus passeraient devant chez moi pour faire le tour, OUF en somme !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Il faut dire que il y'a vraiment beaucoup d'Italiens à Mons.
Je suis pas loin de chez toi (Tournai).
Et chez moi je n'ai rien entendu .


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire que il y'a vraiment beaucoup d'Italiens à Mons.
> Je suis pas loin de chez toi (Tournai).
> Et chez moi je n'ai rien entendu .




Oui il y a plus d'Italien que de Belges je crois :hein: 
Ah Tournai, j'y suis enfin allé il y a peu, très charmante petite ville !  


ps : ils klaxonnent toujours, mais bon ça semble se tasser un peu... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est une reflexion que je me suis faite récemment à propos du foute...
> Je regardais Roland Garros, et je me disais comme ça qu'il y a au moins un truc bien, avec le tennis, ou le golf, ou le curling, c'est que quand un match est fini, t'as pas des centaines de couillons qui se précipitent en ville pour s'enfiler plein de bière en gueulant qu'ils ont gagné avant de vomir à tous les coins de rue sur les coups de minuit...
> 
> Ca a un côté reposant...



Ce que tu peux être misanthrope alors...   La joie du peuple n'émeut donc point les derniers restes d'altruisme qui gisent au fond de cet être rugueux que tu persistes à vouloir nous faire passer pour ton Moi profond ? :rateau: Mais l'est-il vraiment (non pas "profond" mais "rugueux") ? Hein ?


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire que il y'a vraiment beaucoup d'Italiens à Mons.
> Je suis pas loin de chez toi (Tournai).
> Et chez moi je n'ai rien entendu .


 Toumaï vas mieux physiquement mais le moral ne suit pas! 
Elle donne le bonjour à tout le monde ! Merci C0rentin d'avoir prononcé son nom 





Mamy... Tu sais tes lunettes ? Faut changer maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

HA, La gaffe!!!:love: :love: :love: 

C'est Tournaï la ville dont ils parlaient, pas notre motarde TouMaï   Mais on te pardonne parceque notre amie a jouée le rôle du ballon il n'y a pas longtemps, on reste donc dans le sujet.

Enfin, si je peux dire, droit au but quoi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Toumaï vas mieux physiquement mais le moral ne suit pas!
> Elle donne le bonjour à tout le monde ! Merci C0rentin d'avoir prononcé son nom



Je suis désolée Mamy, mais ça me fait trop rire ton erreur        mais cela dit, embrasse Toumaï de ma part en espérant que le moral va remonter très vite et dis lui que nous l'attendons de pied ferme !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2006)

[mode provocation d'avant match pour cause de nationalisme exacerbé ON]

Vous savez comment j'aime les petis suisses?

Ecrasés avec un peu de sucre.....  :love: 

[/mode provocation d'avant match pour cause de nationalisme exacerbé OFF]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> [mode provocation d'avant match pour cause de nationalisme exacerbé ON]
> 
> Vous savez comment j'aime les petis suisses?
> 
> ...



*EXACTEMENT!!!!*


----------



## Caddie Rider (13 Juin 2006)

LEs deux vous sortez 

Allez voilà le t-shirt que je vais porter cet après midi à l'uni (au passage il y a bcp de rouge !!! )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

Déjà bu. pfff.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Purée... Faites quelque chose là.

/HS off.

(Ah merde... c'est moi qui devrait faire quelque chose en fait  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée... Faites quelque chose là.
> 
> /HS off.
> 
> (Ah merde... c'est moi qui devrait faire quelque chose en fait  )


Tu veux faire quoi? Je trouve que c'est une bonne discussion sur le foot. On la mauvaise foi, les blagues et beauf et en plus, on est  au bar dès 10h00 du mat'. 

Non, rien a dire.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Je ne parlais malheureusement pas de ça...


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux faire quoi? Je trouve que c'est une bonne discussion sur le foot. On la mauvaise foi, les blagues et beauf et en plus, on est au bar dès 10h00 du mat'.
> 
> Non, rien a dire.


 
Et y'a pas une seule gonzesse.
On fait donc un grand chelem......


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Relis mieux. J'en ai vu deux dans la page précédente.


----------



## Caddie Rider (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux faire quoi? Je trouve que c'est une bonne discussion sur le foot. On la mauvaise foi, les blagues et beauf et en plus, on est  au bar dès 10h00 du mat'.
> 
> Non, rien a dire.



hahaah tellement juste !!! Allez une tournée pour moi !!!


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que vous ne sachiez pas jouer au foot
> 
> starmac : italian addict



Nous savons ! Mais les consignes de la fédération étaient;
"Nous n'avons pas de sous..Si vous vous qualifiez pour le mondial,les frais de séjour et de voyage seront à votre charge." Alors......:affraid:


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Et y'a pas une seule gonzesse.
> On fait donc un grand chelem......
> 
> [MGZ] BackCat=     Relis mieux. J'en ai vu deux dans la page précédente.


Mais non y a pas de gonzesse ici... faites comme si je n'existais pas
Et que le meilleur gagne et qui sait y aura peut-être match nul 
Alors à ce soir les gars 
Merci et toutes mes excuses BackCat mais je me suis bien plantée et je vais changer 
mes lunettes mais en juillet  
Bye, bye et tous devant la télé ce soir à 18h00 match très important


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2006)

La Suisse a intérêt à gagner, et dans le même temps la Croatie et le Brésil faire match nul: j'ai parié de la thune là-dessus...   

France - Suisse 1-2
Brésil - Croatie 2-2


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2006)

*Suisse   1,7
France   1,6*


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Mais non y a pas de gonzesse ici... faites comme si je n'existais pas


 
Oups mea maxima culpa

Mais quelle est la seconde alors?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)




----------



## mado (13 Juin 2006)

Ah l'arbitre a sifflé


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'arbitre a sifflé


Un chat qui siffle ! On aura tout vu  

Evitons les conclusions hâtives et cherchons l'erreur :

Ce chat a le pelage rayé
Un arbitre porte une tenue rayée
Ce chat est un arbitre...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'arbitre a sifflé


Dès que je t'ai vu passer, oui


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La Suisse a intérêt à gagner, et dans le même temps la Croatie et le Brésil faire match nul: j'ai parié de la thune là-dessus...
> 
> France - Suisse 1-2
> Brésil - Croatie 2-2



 Mais nan ! C'est la France qui va gagner !    

 

Nan je m'énerve po !


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais nan ! C'est la France qui va gagner !
> 
> 
> 
> Nan je m'énerve po !


 
A moins que les suisses ne corrompent l'arbitre avec du chocolat.


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> A moins que les suisses ne corrompent l'arbitre avec du chocolat.


 Mais nan les Suisses sont pas comme ça, si on gagne sait sans chocolat


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Mais nan les Suisses sont pas comme ça, si on gagne sait sans chocolat


 
C'est normal car le foot se joue sans les bras et chacun sait que "pas de bras, pas de chocolat".


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Mais nan les Suisses sont pas comme ça, si on gagne sait sans chocolat


 
Ou alors, c'est parce qu'ils trafiquent les chronomètres.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oups mea maxima culpa
> 
> Mais quelle est la seconde alors?




ATOLE.......... les opticiens.........


----------



## Fondug (13 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ATOLE.......... les opticiens.........


 
Tu f'rais bien d'y aller chez Atol, tu verrais que ça ne prend pas de E...

:love:


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal car le foot se joue sans les bras et chacun sait que "pas de bras, pas de chocolat".
> 
> duracel=
> Ou alors, c'est parce qu'ils trafiquent les chronomètres.


  J'avais pas pensé à ça  Bravo jpmiss 1-0 

Mais nan duracel c'est qu'on aura eu de la chance   :love:


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2006)

Sinon, je ne sais toujours pas qui est la seconde.

Compte à rebours: H-2h50


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je ne sais toujours pas qui est la seconde.



Ah ouais, tu lis SUPER en diagonale là quand même...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu f'rais bien d'y aller chez Atol, tu verrais que ça ne prend pas de E...
> 
> :love:




Désolée mais je ne regarde pas les spots publicitaires ou très rarement, je préfère mettre un peu d'argent de côté pour avoir le loisir de me payer des vacances dans de vrais attols.


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, tu lis SUPER en diagonale là quand même...


 
Ben je sais,  
J'ai enfin trouvé, il fallait que j'alloue à un peu plus d'énergie à la réflexion.
En même temps, sur un fil consacré au foot, je ne réflechie pas de trop, si des fois j'en serais capable...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

T'aurais aussi pu cliquer sur le smiley-lien que je t'avais concocté !


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais aussi pu cliquer sur le smiley-lien que je t'avais concocté !


 
Je n'avais pas vu le lien.   
Tiens, ça me fait penser, je pourrais être siusse....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Ouais... Et qui sait ? Avec un clavier QWERTZ, tu retrouveras peut-être plus facilement l'ordre de tes lettres ?


----------



## sylko (13 Juin 2006)

Vite mon t-shirt!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

Coup d'envoi dans moins de 2h. 

Echauffement :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Purée... C'est le troisième en deux jours  La pêche est bonne on dirait ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Message à la con.



Déjà bu 12 fois depuis le début de ce fil.


----------



## Fondug (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Coup d'envoi dans moins de 2h.
> 
> Echauffement :


 
Tu vas passer tout le match à pisser, c'est pas un bon calcul...


----------



## duracel (13 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas passer tout le match à pisser, c'est pas un bon calcul...


 
C'est ce qu'il m'est arrivé pendant la finale de l'euro 2000 pour le but de Trezeguet.

Depuis, je ne bois plus pendant les matchs, et la France ne gagne plus.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas passer tout le match à pisser, c'est pas un bon calcul...



Si justement: faut pisser beaucoup pour éviter les calculs.



Comment ça tiré par les cheveux?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'il m'est arrivé pendant la finale de l'euro 2000 pour* le* but de Trezeguet.


C'est dommage, ce genre de truc ça se produit qu'une fois dans une vie. 

Ca aurait mérité un toast au foie gras


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si justement: faut pisser beaucoup pour éviter les calculs.
> 
> Comment ça tiré par les cheveux?


Tant que ce n'est pas tiré par les poils de *ouilles :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tant que ce n'est pas tiré par les poils de *ouilles :affraid:






​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

pff! Nadal a encore gagné. Son horoscope disait pourtant que c'était pas un bon jours 

hein, c'est pas ça.

C'est le chat qu'à péter la télécommande:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Echauffement toujours. Deuxième phase.






"Coup d'envoi" dans 01 heure.


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2006)

Bon j'ai raté la première phase, mais je veux bien participer à l'échauffement final


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Echauffement toujours. Deuxième phase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ET     

 

Vous êtes tous prêt pour ce match !! 







La France - La Suisse ?? 











La réponse plus tard !!


----------



## Fondug (13 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> ET
> 
> 
> 
> Vous êtes tous prêt pour ce match !!


 
Crotte ! l'attèle de Cissé et "sur commande"...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

bon, la retransmission a commencé, les voisins hurlent déjà !:mouais:  P'tin, si jamais il y a des buts, j'ai peur pour le batiment :love: 


Heu, une tite bière pour les ceusses qui ont des lanternes en bon état?


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2006)

Ah, quelle satisfaction de revoir une équipe de France efficace, gagneuse, marqueuse.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Oh... non !!!

Ne me dis pas..


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oh... non !!!
> 
> Ne me dis pas..


si 0-0


----------



## Nobody (13 Juin 2006)

Mouarf! Les supporters suisses qui scandaient "Adieu les Bleus" et "Allez les vieux" puis qui chantaient "Mon coq est mort, mon coq est mort..." 

J'adore!

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Une coupe du Monde plus sympatoche et où "nous" avons plus de chance :

celle-ci


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juin 2006)

ET     

 

0   -     0

J'avais raison c'est match nul


----------



## Nobody (13 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il était nul ce match.


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2006)

Bon, peu importe le score, non ?
Tant que le match est beau, et là : sur cette chaine on atteint le pic de qualité !

Si le serveur est saturé : un extrait

(source freenews)


----------



## sylko (13 Juin 2006)

Bon ben, il ne nous reste plus qu'à battre le Togo et la Corée et nous serons tous deux, en 8e de finale.


----------



## jojofk (13 Juin 2006)

non seulement en colère, mais croire battre comme ça la Corée et le Togo, c'est bien français ça!..     A redire sur Vieira, j trouve..  Mais allez les bleus. Jusqu'en quart, et perdre contre le brésil (c'est ça?). ce sera pas mal.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juin 2006)

bon bin ... bof ! quatrieme match de coupe du monde pour les français sans marquer de but!! 
 :hein:  
ça s'annonce rude .. le togo et la corée ont l'air d'en vouloir ...
bon bin .. courage!! enfin! ce soir , brésil !!! on a moins de risques d'etre déçus.. ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

Les Français ont été pénalisé par la chaleur! 
Et pis ils avaient le soleil dans les yeux! 
Et pis les poteaux ils sont ronds!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les Français ont été pénalisé par la chaleur!
> Et pis ils avaient le soleil dans les yeux!
> Et pis les poteaux ils sont ronds!



"L'arbitre était pro-Suisse. La preuve ? Il porte une Rollex".

"Il y avait en fait une machination des organisateurs Allemands pour faire perdre les français. Des soporifiques auraient été dilués dans l'eau de leurs repas."

"De toutes façons tout çà c'est politique..."


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> "...Il y avait en fait une machination ..."


Quelle machination ? Rien du tout !

L'équipe de France a bel et bien gagné :

3 buts marqués par Zadine et 2 par Tibéry.

Bravo !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

Fais chier ce match nul.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2006)

Vivement dimanche.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vivement dimanche.




*Oh oui !*
encore un match nul et nous aurons toutes les chances de revivre la glorieuse épopée de 2002 !



:love:


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oh oui !*
> encore un match nul et nous aurons toutes les chances de revivre la glorieuse épopée de 2002 !





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Vos espoirs, vous devriez les placer ailleurs, en des choses sur lesquelles vous avez une influence directe plutôt que d'espérer dans une totale passivité...


----------



## Fondug (13 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vivement dimanche.



Drucker, sort de ce corps !!


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Juin 2006)

L'equipe de France n'est plus qu'une equipe normale, et ce depuis longtemps...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> L'equipe de France n'est plus qu'une equipe normale, et ce depuis longtemps...


Tu veux dire qu'ils sont onze?  
Dès fois on dirait qu'ils sont 5 ou 6 maxi


----------



## Caddie Rider (13 Juin 2006)

mmmm comme je suis déçu pour une fois qu'on aurait pu mettre la honte aux français 

Allez j'espère que Frei saura comment mettre un but la prochaine fois !

HOPPP SUISSE


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'ils sont onze?
> Dès fois on dirait qu'ils sont 5 ou 6 maxi




*Et qui pensais*
qu'en fait, ce n'était que des acteurs qu'on voyait souvent à la publicité sans trop comprendre ?



:hein: 
:mouais:


----------



## katelijn (13 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et qui pensais*
> qu'en fait, ce n'était que des acteurs qu'on voyait souvent à la publicité sans trop comprendre ?
> 
> 
> ...



Que du "Generali"


----------



## Aragorn (13 Juin 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> mmmm comme je suis déçu pour une fois qu'on aurait pu mettre la honte aux français
> 
> Allez j'espère que Frei saura comment mettre un but la prochaine fois !
> 
> HOPPP SUISSE



Sans l'attaquant vedette helvète Roberto Milka, la Suisse ne pouvait pas gagner !    

:king:


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Juin 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> mmmm comme je suis déçu pour une fois qu'on aurait pu mettre la honte aux français
> 
> Allez j'espère que Frei saura comment mettre un but la prochaine fois !
> 
> HOPPP SUISSE



Celui qui voulait se prendre pour Maradonna ?


----------



## Matt74 (13 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui voulait se prendre pour Maradonna ?



"Maradona" ne prend qu'un N, c'est Madonna qui en prend 2 !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Pas vrai !! Maradona, c'est de la coke qu'il prend !


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Juin 2006)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> "Maradona" ne prend qu'un N, c'est Madonna qui en prend 2 !!




Les noms propres n'ont pas d'orthographe


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

T'as vu la Viairge ?  c'est nouveau ça !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas vrai !! Maradona, c'est de la coke qu'il prend !




*Madonna aussi*
Non ?


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu la Viairge ?  c'est nouveau ça !



Tu crois que l'académnie française a statué si Valderama prenait une "m" ou 2 "m" ?
Je me plante peut-être, mais je me souviens que mon prof de français l'avait dit; ceci dit par respect et courtoisie, on fait attention !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas vrai !! Maradona, c'est de la coke qu'il prend !



Quant à Platini-Platoche, il tournait au Fruité Pomme-Cassis.


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que l'académnie française a statué si Valderama prenait une "m" ou 2 "m" ?
> Je me plante peut-être, mais je me souviens que mon prof de français l'avait dit; ceci dit par respect et courtoisie, on fait attention !


C'est pas une question d'Académie Française ni de courtoisie. Ca dépasse d'ailleurs la langue française, c'est plus du domaine de l'Etat Civil.

Un nom *propre* a une orthographe qui lui est *propre*, il faut essayer (si on la connaît bien sûr) de la respecter pour se faire comprendre, point barre, sauf si on n'a pas envie d'écrire correctement, mais le problème est le même pour l'orthographe des noms communs.

Bon, si on doit retranscrire un nom chinois avec notre alphabet, c'est sûr qu'il y a peut-être plus de liberté à prendre, mais à alphabet égal, je ne vois pas pourquoi un nom propre pourrait s'écrire de mille et une manières.

Je n'ai jamais vu une avenue Charles de Goal (pour rester un peu dans le sujet du fil  )


----------



## jojofk (13 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je m'insurge !
> Sylko est l'un des mecs* les plus suisses* qu'il m'ait été donné de rencontrer.
> _Tellement gentil qu'il a bien voulu se passer du clafoutis de ma Môman pour faire le taxi !
> _:love: :love: :love:



autant pour moi... 
remarque, c'est vrai, on est un peu dans le même sac au final..  
-->  RDV en demi alors pour another France-Suisse!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

pour une fois que le foot me fait rire spéciale dédicace à Mamyblue, ZrOlivier et momodu56:love: 

ps : recherche goal désespérément.....


----------



## Patamach (14 Juin 2006)

"Tourne toi qu'je te marque un but"
Dominique Rocheteau à Alice Sapritch - 1978


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Bravo pour votre grand match contre une équipe de prestige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## mamyblue (14 Juin 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que le foot me fait rire spéciale dédicace à Mamyblue, ZrOlivier et momodu56:love:
> 
> ps : recherche goal désespérément.....


Merci Toumaï c'est gentil, chui très émue :mouais: et heureuse de te revoir 
parmi nous :love: sois la bienvenue dans ce fil de la coupe du monde


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2006)

J'échange un carton jaune en double contre le panini de kaka


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

la suisse a gagné aux cartons jaunes: Bravo 


Arf!


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2006)

Comment faut-il faire pour que la France marque au moins un but cette année?
Jouer à 10 attaquants comme le Brésil?
Faire en sorte que l'équipe adverse (la Corée du Sud) se choppe une gastro?
AVoir un terrain en pente?

...


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Comment faut-il faire pour que la France marque au moins un but cette année?
> Jouer à 10 attaquants comme le Brésil?
> Faire en sorte que l'équipe adverse (la Corée du Sud) se choppe une gastro?
> AVoir un terrain en pente?
> ...



...se faire naturaliser brésilien........ou suisse (par dépit) 
 
 ...la France c'est pas l'équipe avec la moyenne d'âge la plus élevée ?.....
...ben ça s'est vu !!!!!!


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...se faire naturaliser brésilien........ou suisse (par dépit)
> 
> ...la France c'est pas l'équipe avec la moyenne d'âge la plus élevée ?.....
> ...ben ça s'est vu !!!!!!


 
Si cette année, ce sont les plus vieux.
En 98, c'était les plus jeunes et on se fichait des allemands qui faiaient jouer leurs "vieux".


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

Bon encore une fois, chui pas trop compétent en foot mais j'ai vu la 2nde mi-temps (et un résumé de la 1ere) hier. En vrac :
- Je suis assez stupéfait des réactions des joueurs. Je pense qu'ils vont au devant de graves difficultés s'ils continuent à être déconnectés de la réalité à ce point. Notamment sur l'histoire du pénalty qui "aurait changé le cours du match". Nul doute que si les suisses n'avaient pas touché le poteau, cela aurait aussi changé le cours du match.
- Les coréens, ils vont courir partout et vu l'état de forme des joueurs (tout le monde s'accorde à dire que la moitié est totalement cuite), c'est loin d'être gagné
- Le sentiment des gens chez qui j'ai regardé la seconde mi-temps étaient plutôt la crainte de perdre que l'espoir de gagner (c'était en france, j'dis ça pour lever toute ambiguité  )
- D'aprés ce que j'ai compris, y'a que les joueurs qui réclament pénalty, les consultants à droite et à gauche semblent reconnaitre que bon, ne pas siffler, c'est pas un drame.
- Au-delà de la forme physique (Ribery va-t-il trop vite pour ses coéquipiers ?), des choix tactiques, y'a comme qui dirait un blocage psychologique. On a l'impression que devant le but que, comment dire, que... ben qu'ils se chient quoi !! Tain mais tirez au but !!
- Les suisses serrent le poing à la fin du match, ça semble être donc un plus mauvais résultat pour la france que pour la suisse, quoi que ces messieurs en disent.
- Ah oui mais le Brésil aussi a raté son match. Ouais, mais ils sont en tête de leur groupe.

Voilà, c'était en vrac, avec ma vision surement pas juste de la chose.

Le titre qui revient le plus dans les journaux "C'est pas gagné". Je crois qu'en effet, le double sens de ce constat / prémonition est bien trouvé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben ça s'est vu !!!!!!



Mais non !  Les déambulateurs sont restés au vestiaire


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2006)

Match crispé, c'est l'impression générale. On aurait voulu voir mieux, la France aurait pu avoir un pénalty, la Suisse tire sur le poteau. Une victoire de l'une ou l'autre aurait peut-être été un vol. Mais... c'est une autre histoire.

Quant aux ambitions de chacune des équipes. La France espère aller assez loin dans la compétition, à la hauteur de son statut (ou de sa réputation?), et là, avec ce qu'elle a montré, on peut avoir bien plus d'inquiétudes pour elle pour la suite du tournoi. Ce d'autant plus que la Corée (très vifs) et le Togo (pas forcément enterrés) vont jouer le coup à fond contre la France. Concernant la Suisse, il va falloir aussi passer l'épaule africaine et asiatique... Et ensuite se frotter au cas où en huitième à l'Ukraine ou à l'Espagne (jamais battue par la Suisse, mais peut-être revanche de 94* où ils avaient sortis la Suisse... en huitièmes, 3-0).

_* oui vous savez la Coupe du monde aux Etats-Unis... là...  Ouais, y avait la Suisse entre autres et plein d'autres grandes équipes..._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Le titre qui revient le plus dans les journaux "C'est pas gagné". Je crois qu'en effet, le double sens de ce constat / prémonition est bien trouvé.


Et bien heureusement que c'est pas gagné! Et pour aucune des équipes. 

C'est bien ça qui est intéressant dans le football, et dans le sport en général : on ne sait pas qui va gagner. 
Souvenez-vous de la Grèce il y a 2 ans, de Calais ou Amiens en Finale de la Coupe de France. 
Souvenez-vous du dernier Paris-Roubaix.
Souvenez-vous de Kafelnicov en 96 à Roland-Garros, ou d'Agassi 3 ans plus tard.

C'est vraiment le pied, cette incertitude constante.


----------



## MrStone (14 Juin 2006)

Alors c'est quand le match, là ???


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

...c 'est qui le sponsor qui va perdre plein d'argent cette fois avec la France ? 

...bon moi c'est dit ...je suis QUE pour les petites équipes...
l'Iran par exemple ....ou le Ghana ..(un superbe match en vérité)


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

Chai pas si c'est hors charte de citer *ce blog *(le blog de libé sur le mondial)


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c 'est qui le sponsor qui va perdre plein d'argent cette fois avec la France ?



Non, tout va bien se passer.
A près une longue nuit à *hacker les serveurs* de la FFF et de la DTN, j'ai trouvé le shéma de jeu français, *la tactique imbattable* prévue pour la suite des rencontres :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> .....
> C'est bien ça qui est intéressant dans le football, et dans le sport en général : on ne sait pas qui va gagner.
> .......
> C'est vraiment le pied, cette incertitude constante.



P'têt... Mais au moins, quand Tapie dirigeait l'OM, on connaissait d'avance le résultat !


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> P'têt... Mais au moins, quand Tapie dirigeait l'OM, on connaissait d'avance le résultat !




...tu veux dire que la France a acheté SA coupe du monde en 98  ??????  :hein: 

 
 

[Mode furtif ON]


----------



## boddy (14 Juin 2006)

Soyez indulgent... j'ai pas lu tout le thread... parceque moi le foot :sleep: et il y a peut-être déjà la réponse...

Hier, à 17 h, panique à la maison. Le cable (UPC entre parenthèses qui commence à me gon..ler) était ENCORE en panne. 18 h approchait, toujours un écran noir. On rebranche dans l'urgence l'antenne TV avec laquelle on capte uniquement les chaînes 1, 2, 3.
Et si ça recommence ENCORE et que le match est retransmis sur la 6 ou une autre chaîne ? 

Alors, voilà ma question : Existe-t-il un site où l'on peut regarder les matchs en direct sur le net ?


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Soyez indulgent... j'ai pas lu tout le thread... parceque moi le foot :sleep: et il y a peut-être déjà la réponse...
> 
> Hier, à 17 h, panique à la maison. Le cable (UPC entre parenthèses qui commence à me gon..ler) était ENCORE en panne. 18 h approchait, toujours un écran noir. On rebranche dans l'urgence l'antenne TV avec laquelle on capte uniquement les chaînes 1, 2, 3.
> Et si ça recommence ENCORE et que le match est retransmis sur la 6 ou une autre chaîne ?
> ...




..ça, ça sent le keum qui veut mater les matchs au boulot   ..

...mais tant qu'à faire j'attend la réponse avec impatience :love:


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Non, tout va bien se passer.
> A près une longue nuit à *hacker les serveurs* de la FFF et de la DTN, j'ai trouvé le shéma de jeu français, *la tactique imbattable* prévue pour la suite des rencontres :



....ya une faille sur le côté :afraid: ...on est exposé là je sens.....faut renforcer


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

Avec un pc, possible selon cOrentin (voir un message en début de fil)
J'ai essayé mais entre le firewall que j'ai du désactiver et le maigre débit adsl dont je dispose au boulot, je me suis dit que je ferais bien mieux de rentrer.

A choisir entre glander au boulot et glander chez moi : je rentre


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2006)

Rien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juin 2006)

Aufait, tous les matchs de la france sont aussi retransmis sur Eurosport...

Ca m'arrange j'ai que canalsat et pas la 1 et la 6 

Je le dis au cas où ça peut arranger quelqun


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Aufait, tous les matchs de la france sont aussi retransmis sur Eurosport...
> 
> Ca m'arrange j'ai que canalsat et pas la 1 et la 6
> 
> Je le dis au cas où ça peut arranger quelqun




..t'em***** pas à regarder les maatches de la France...le résumé suffit.....:rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (14 Juin 2006)

Et ben moi je dis que la France et la Suisse chacun leur tour jouait surtout devant 
le but la peur au ventre... Ni l'un ni l'autre ne méritait de gagner ou de perdre 

D'ailleurs le résultat est match nul et nul


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et ben moi je dis que la France et la Suisse chacun leur tour jouait surtout devant
> le but la peur au ventre... Ni l'un ni l'autre ne méritait de gagner ou de perdre
> 
> D'ailleurs le résultat est match nul et nul


 
Super nul....
C'était le metch le plus ennuyeux du mondial, et il faut que ce soit la France qui y participe.....


:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Super nul....
> C'était le metch le plus ennuyeux du mondial, et il faut que ce soit la France qui y participe.....
> 
> 
> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:




.....participe......?????? contribue tu veux dire !


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Super nul....
> C'était le metch le plus ennuyeux du mondial, et il faut que ce soit la France qui y participe.....


Pas grave, il y a nombre d'équipes qui ont mal joué au premier tour pour finalement remporter la coupe (Italie 1982 par exemple)


----------



## Lodoss (14 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..t'em***** pas à regarder les maatches de la France...le résumé suffit.....:rateau:


 
En parlant de résumé, moi ce que j'aime dans les matches ceux sont les buts  , connaissez-vous unou des sites ou on peut regarder, les buts ou un résumé de bonne qualité, les videos de TF1 et LCI sont merdiques, france2 j'en ai pas vu ....
Merci pour les liens


----------



## boddy (14 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> si vous êtes en Angleterre, je crois que la BBC le propose sur son site (à lire là )



Merci Picouto, on fera un essai pendant le prochain match


----------



## stephane6646 (14 Juin 2006)

J'ai un faible pour le japon... sur Pro soccer evolution, je gagne souvent avec le japon... j'ai d'ailleurs déjà battu le brésil...


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....participe......?????? contribue tu veux dire !


Oui, c'est mieux en effet.  



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, il y a nombre d'équipes qui ont mal joué au premier tour pour finalement remporter la coupe (Italie 1982 par exemple)


 
Sauf qu'ici on parle de la France, et qu'elle joue mal depuis la fin de l'euro 2000.
Et je ne vois pas par quel miracle cela pourrait changer ces prochains jours, alors que ce sont les mêmes joueurs.

Je pense qu'iul faut avoir le courage à un moment de prendre de nouvelles têtes.
Il ne faut  pas rêver, nous avions la meilleure équipe en 98-2000?
Ensuite, il faut reconstruire un équipe et cela ne se fait pas sur la réputation.

Et plus on attend pour changer, plus on perd du temps.
La France aurait du tout mettre à plat après la coupe 2002.
Si cela avait été fait, l'euro 2004 aurait peut être été pas terrible (ce qu'il a été de toute façon, mais avec les mêmes têtes), mais on aurait peut être eu une équipe à maturité aujourd'hui.

Et je ne serais pas obligé de picoler devant le match pour faire passer le temps.

L'avenir dira si je me trompe, et j'aimerais bien me tromper.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ni l'un ni l'autre ne méritait de gagner ou de perdre


 
Et réciproquement


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et réciproquement


Et vice et versa.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et vice et versa.


 
Bien au contraire!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..t'em***** pas à regarder les maatches de la France...le résumé suffit.....:rateau:



De toutes façons y'aura plus grand'chose à regarder avec l'équipe de France d'ici peu...


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons y'aura plus grand'chose à regarder avec l'équipe de France d'ici peu...



[mode Amer On]...l'équipe de quoi ?????  feu Rance ?

...c'est les ramasseurs de balles ? 

[mode Amer Off]

...de toutes façons j'aime pas le foot ...je préfère le tennis.....
z'ont fait quoi les rançais à Rogan Larros ?
 

..aah ?

Badmington alors ?

non plus


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

vous ètes méchant.

raymond nous concocte une équipe trié sur le volet (roulant), avec alliance du ying et du yang, des thèmes astraux et tout et tout... et voilà, vous débinez.


Bon, quand il a lu le manuel, quelqu'un avait déchiré le mode d'emploi, c'est tout, on va pas en faire un fromage.

Pour le prochain match contre la corée, Barthez va jouer devant, henri qu'a pas l'air très préoccuppé par ce qui se passe discutera avec l'arbitre et zidane cueillera des paquerettes pour les offrir au goal en face; Pendant ce temps là Marcel de Saillie  reviendra et marquera un but.

Raymond , appelles moi, je comprends rien non plus à l'astrologie, à nous 2 on va bien sortir une stratégie :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juin 2006)

espagne4 ukraine 0 
a priori , l'espagne ne réussit jamais vraiment en coupe du monde mais cette fois .. quel beau départ .. en esperant que ça dure pour eux car on a deja vu une equipe faire des cartons en poule et s'ecrouler d'un coup apres ...
bref .. pas de recette mais pour le moment, vaut mieux etre espagne que france  


tunisie 2 égalise de justesse face à l'arabie saoudite 2  (roger lemerre , entraineur de la tunisie ... enfin des buts! mais il n'entraine plus la france...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

> Barthez va jouer devant



[Mode mauvais esprit/] Comme çà il sera "à un jet de salive" des buts   [/Mode mauvais esprit]


----------



## Pooley (14 Juin 2006)

bah là l'espagne est bien partie pour tomber sur la France en 8e...alors elle ira jusqu'en quarts si c'est le cas


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Y a des moments je pige pas la mentaité des allemands... ils viennent de faire un match très limite, et marquent de justesse à la dernière minute alors que l'autre équipe à un carton depuis au moins 10 minutes.... rien de glorieux, pourtant ils sont tous dans la rue avec des drapeaux allemands klaxonnent et crient comme des malades (et ça c'est à Kempten, 80000 habitants)..... trop louche... y a pas de quoi être fier !


----------



## Pooley (14 Juin 2006)

z'ont ptete payé l'arbitre ou arrosé les comtpes des joueurs polonais... SAGOUINS


----------



## olivier1969 (14 Juin 2006)

ou ils sont peu être trop bourrés pour faire la différence.


----------



## duracel (15 Juin 2006)

Edit; 

je me suis planté de discussion.

Alors pour le foot; on y revient;

c'est un sport qui se joue sur 90 min, et à la fin l'Allemagne gagne...


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2006)

Devait y avoir un Allemand à Mons, mais il a du avoir du mal à démarrer sa traban et du coup il a fait le tour de la ville 1 heure après seulement, son Klaxon n'a pas fonctionné longtemps il est vite rentré chez lui


----------



## Fondug (15 Juin 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Y a des moments je pige pas la mentaité des allemands... ils viennent de faire un match très limite, et marquent de justesse à la dernière minute alors que l'autre équipe à un carton depuis au moins 10 minutes.... rien de glorieux, pourtant ils sont tous dans la rue avec des drapeaux allemands klaxonnent et crient comme des malades (et ça c'est à Kempten, 80000 habitants)..... trop louche... y a pas de quoi être fier !


 
Ce n'est pas le propre de l'allemand, je crois que n'importe quel peuple aurait agit de la sorte en étant "presque" qualifié.


----------



## Lila (15 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le propre de l'allemand, je crois que n'importe quel peuple aurait agit de la sorte en étant "presque" qualifié.




...et étant "presque" éliminé on fait comme....les français !  ...on espère !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le propre de l'allemand,.



C'est vrai çà. C'est le savon le propre de l'Allemand, pas le foot.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

Comment ça les Allemands sont pas propres?


----------



## mamyblue (15 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...et étant "presque" éliminé on fait comme....les français !  ...on espère !!!!


 Et ben oui... et on fait aussi comme les Suisses !  ouais on espère... 
quoi chai pas  :afraid: mais tant qi'il y a de la vie il y a de l'espoir  et ceci
 pour tout le monde... arfffff ce foot :hein: que des problèmes  mais c'est 
la vie  aller que le meilleur gagne... se sera pas pour nous mais tant pis...
faut garder le sourire


----------



## duracel (15 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...et étant "presque" éliminé on fait comme....les français !  ...on espère !!!!


 
On se rassure en disant qu'on est toujours champion du monde de pétanque.


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2006)

En battant la belgique...


----------



## Fondug (15 Juin 2006)

'Tain, on vient de m'envoyer un pps intitulé "Revivez les grands moments des Bleus depuis la dernière coupe du monde" Tu lances le truc et y'a qu'un seul slide avec écrit "Fin". Quelqu'un aurait la version non buggée ?


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2006)

il n'y a que la version '98 qui est fonctionnelle.
La 2000 a tourné aussi...

Mais depuis, c'est vachement buggé et les éditeurs ne se décident pas à virer les vieux bouts de code.


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Juin 2006)

Avec les Allemands, les dés sont pipés dès le départ.....Ils jouent à 12.(Gott mit uns)
Les pauvres Polonais ne pouvaient compter que sur Karold Voltila.


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Les pauvres Polonais ne pouvaient compter que sur Karold Voltila.


Va pas nous le ressuciter maintenant hein  !!!


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Va pas nous le ressuciter maintenant hein  !!!


Pourquoi pas...ce serais rigolo.....il sortirait de sa bière pour goûter celle de son remplaçant.


----------



## Nobody (15 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Va pas nous le ressuciter maintenant hein  !!!



*QUOI? 
IL EST MORT????????*

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## philire (15 Juin 2006)

Laisse, toi t'as déjà ressucité Jean Yanne...


----------



## Nobody (15 Juin 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Laisse, toi t'as déjà ressucité Jean Yanne...



*Jean Yanne est mort??????*


----------



## philire (15 Juin 2006)

était


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Vous recentrez ou j'm'en occupe ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vous recentrez ou j'm'en occupe ?


Fais une passe, fais une passe!


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2006)

balle au centre qu'il a dit.

L'équateur est bien parti pour se qualifier pour les 8èmes, on dirait.


----------



## duracel (15 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Fais une passe, fais une passe!


 
Ouah, l'autre quel perso....

Sinon, Allemagne et Equateur, qualifiés pour les 8e.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, on vient de m'envoyer un pps intitulé "Revivez les grands moments des Bleus depuis la dernière coupe du monde" Tu lances le truc et y'a qu'un seul slide avec écrit "Fin".



Y'a ptet pas eu de grands moments, c'est tout 

Faut dire, j'espère qu'on va faire mieux qu'a la dernière...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Juin 2006)

Bon okej, je ne vais pas plus loin, les anti-foot sont majoritaires. Dommage hein ! 
Et d'abord, je suis pas bavarois, je suis suédois . Enfin, si la Suède gagne. Je suis angoissé de voir qu'ils ont bien du mal à concrétiser leurs occasions à 15 minutes de la fin. Toujours 0-0 contre le Paraguay.

Je suis aussi pour l'Allemagne évidement . Les Allemands sont en 1/8è avec l'Equateur, l'Angleterre est aussi qualifiée.

EDITION  : *TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR FÜR SCHWEDEN ! DAS IST ES !* Que je suis heureux !


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2006)

pauvre suède&#8230; 87 mn et toujours pas un but ?

H + 2mn : ils ont marqué, enfin...


----------



## duracel (15 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> pauvre suède 87 mn et toujours pas un but ?
> 
> H + 2mn : ils ont marqué, enfin...


 
Aaaah, ces suédois, farceurs comme des belges.


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juin 2006)

angleterre qualifiée mais pas convaincante .. l'allemagne .. mouaif ... à voir ...
l'equateur surprise super sympa !et deux buteurs à deux buts!: delgado et tenorio !  (je veux les memes en equipe de france!  )
esperons que les surprises continuent..

demain:
argentine -serbie / pays bas -cote d'ivoire ... 
quel beau programme !
misons tranquille sur argentine et pays bas ... mais c'est quand meme un peu dommage pour les deux autres qui sont super interessants  

dommage que trinidad n'ait pas fait match nul avec les anglais .. ils l'auraient merité !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Bon okej, je ne vais pas plus loin, les anti-foot sont majoritaires



Tu n'as pas toi même un pseudo de foot


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Juin 2006)

Quel bonheur que la Suède ait gagné  ! On l'a bien mérité.
Non je n'ai pas un pseudo footeux, de peur de me faire huer  ! Magnus Wislander était un grand handballeur suédois. Si vous voulez je créerai un sujet pour le mondial de hand .

Pays-Bas/Côte d'Ivoire : j'ai pronostiqué 1-1. Je suis pour l'instant deuxième du concours de pronostics, voyons si je peux reprendre la première place. Les Pays-Bas, je les vois bien en finale.
Argentine-SeM : avec la défense quasi-imprenable des Serbes et leur attaque moribonde, quoi d'autre que 1-0 pour l'Argentine ?

L'Angleterre effectivement pas convaincante du tout, moins que la Suède en tout cas. C'est pour ça que je crois ferme à une victoire suédoise contre les anglais.


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2006)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Quel bonheur que la Suède ait gagné  ! On l'a bien mérité.
> L'Angleterre effectivement pas convaincante du tout, moins que la Suède en tout cas. C'est pour ça que je crois ferme à une victoire suédoise contre les anglais.








'llez la Suède, alors !!


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

1-0 pour l'argentine déjà... au bout de 5min de jeu, ca promet pour le reste du match!!

Sympa la photo thyrum


----------



## Nobody (16 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> 1-0 pour l'argentine déjà... au bout de 5min de jeu, ca promet pour le reste du match!!
> 
> Sympa la photo thyrum



Exact: actuellement, SM est battu 1-0 par Arg.

SM, on connait.

Qui est Arg?

Encore un coup des Micazaraïens.

:rateau:


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

et 2-0 !!! superbe action colléctive, la France devrait en prendre de la graine


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> 1-0 pour l'argentine déjà... au bout de 5min de jeu, ca promet pour le reste du match!!
> 
> Sympa la photo thyrum



Pffffffffft.......Argentine, Les Belges les ont battus aisement, en match d'ouverture en 82.


----------



## lufograf (16 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> et 2-0 !!! superbe action colléctive, la France devrait en prendre de la graine


Le problème c'est qu'on ne joue pas au même sport !!
Nous on plante des fraises alors que l'Argentine à se niveau c'est de l'art !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Juin 2006)

Ouh la ! 2-0 pour l'Argentine en 1/2h. Les Serbes ne sont pas complètement nuls, loin de là, mais l'Argentine est très oppotuniste.


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

Non non 3-0 c'est la balade là! en tout ca c'est super beau a voir!


----------



## lufograf (16 Juin 2006)

3-0 !!! C'est pas de l'opportunisme, c'est une démonstration !
Surtout que le deuxième but c'est carrément un chef d'oeuvre !


----------



## lufograf (16 Juin 2006)

Olahlahlah 4-0 !!!!!!!

Ah tiens, non ! Je voulais anticiper


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

lufograf a dit:
			
		

> Olahlahlah 4-0 !!!!!!!
> 
> Ah tiens, non ! Je voulais anticiper



Mdr attend un peus!  ils marqueront le 4eme a la seconde période, pour pas non plus les ridiculiser


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

'tendez, 'tendez, 'tendez !
Là, il y en a un, il court après le ballon !!!!!
Mythique !
Légendaire !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Juin 2006)

Ah c'est chaud la défense serbe part en vrille (1 but encaissé en 10 matches éliminatoires quand même) aujourd'hui mais surtout l'Argentine est impressionnante.


----------



## duracel (16 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Mdr attend un peus! ils marqueront le 4eme a la seconde période, pour pas non plus les ridiculiser


 
Mais non, je parie une victoire de la France dimanche que la serbie remonte et gagne le match.


----------



## lufograf (16 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Là, il y en a un, il court



[Mode mauvais esprit ON] Ca prouve que tu ne regarde pas un match de l'équipe de France [Mode mauvais esprit OFF]

Bon OK je sors... :rose:


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

et voilà le 4émé!!!


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

pardon, 5!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

.......6..... pfff et les gars je me sent un peu seul ici


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

SCORE FINAL : *6-0* pour l'Argentine


----------



## sylko (16 Juin 2006)

Arghhhhh! Quel carton!


----------



## duracel (16 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, je parie une victoire de la France dimanche que la serbie remonte et gagne le match.


 
Oh, ben flûte alors, je me suis trompé.


S'il y a une argentine dans le coin, elle veut bien se marier avec moi?


----------



## jojofk (16 Juin 2006)

put.. d'équipe!

:love:


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> S'il y a une argentine dans le coin, elle veut bien se marier avec moi?



une argentaine même


----------



## canardo (16 Juin 2006)

bon eh ce soir n'oubliez pas de "torcer" pour l'*ANGOLA* hein...
bon c'est vrai qu'ils risquent de se prendre la meme raclee avec le mexique que ce que vient de faire l'Argentine mais bon ils y croient tellement ici au but... 

BREF JE VEUX VOUS ENTENDRE CRIER POUR L'ANGOLA CE SOIR !!! 

Voir la pièce jointe 10985


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

2-1 pour les Oranjes face à la CDI.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> SCORE FINAL : *6-0* pour l'Argentine




Ah ouai je veux bien qu'on mette ca à la corée


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> 2-1 pour les Oranjes face à la CDI.



Vraiment déçue que la Côte d'Ivoire ne soit pas qualifiée, ils ont vraiment bien joué... face aux joueurs des Pays Bas qui ont une fâcheuse tendance à jouer plus l'adversaire que le ballon :hein:


----------



## Caddie Rider (16 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai je veux bien qu'on mette ca à la corée



Faudrait déjà que l'équipe de France se fasse expliquer comment mettre un but...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Notez que j'avais prédit ce score à la mi-temps .


----------



## sylko (16 Juin 2006)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> bon eh ce soir n'oubliez pas de "torcer" pour l'*ANGOLA* hein...
> bon c'est vrai qu'ils risquent de se prendre la meme raclee avec le mexique que ce que vient de faire l'Argentine mais bon ils y croient tellement ici au but...
> 
> BREF JE VEUX VOUS ENTENDRE CRIER POUR L'ANGOLA CE SOIR !!!
> ...



Ills se sont bien débrouillés. Rien n'est encore joué dans le groupe.


----------



## olivier1969 (16 Juin 2006)

l'angola a été carement excellent .... j'éspére que ca sera instructif pour certain....


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> l'angola a été carement excellent .... j'éspére que ca sera instructif pour certain....



Merci le Goal surtout!! Excellent, dire qu'il a pas de club...


----------



## olivier1969 (16 Juin 2006)

je pense qu'il en trouvera un d'ici peu.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2006)

argentine favorite ? j'aime bien l'italie aussi ... à suivre ...demain portugal et republique tcheque ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, les Hollandais sont maîtres du pur style dans le chauvinisme orange : drapeaux, bouées gonflables, ballons, T-Shirt, peinture, écharpes, fanions, et j'en passe...  y en a partout :affraid: c'est vraiment de très mauvais goût et hyper too much... et dire qu'au Mondial en 2004, je croyais que j'avais tout vu... :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, les Hollandais sont maîtres du pur style dans le chauvinisme orange : drapeaux, bouées gonflables, ballons, T-Shirt, peinture, écharpes, fanions, et j'en passe...  y en a partout :affraid: c'est vraiment de très mauvais goût et hyper too much... et dire qu'au Mondial en 2004, je croyais que j'avais tout vu... :hein:



T'es pas venue ici, on bouffe du Suisse à toutes les sauces...   _Demande à Stargazer_... 

Pour ce soir, croisons les doigts, j'ai parié 500 euros que la Belgique allait battre le Brésil. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas venue ici, on bouffe du Suisse à toutes les sauces...   _Demande à Stargazer_...
> 
> Pour ce soir, croisons les doigts, j'ai parié 500 euros que la Belgique allait battre le Brésil. :affraid:


heu, je te donne mon rib par mp. Tu me fais un versement de 500&#8364;?

Désolé pour toi, ça va pas être une bonne journée...:rose::love::love:



edit de nantes me dit que la machine à boules est en panne webo... vraiment une sale journée.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas venue ici, on bouffe du Suisse à toutes les sauces...   _Demande à Stargazer_...
> 
> Pour ce soir, croisons les doigts, j'ai parié 500 euros que la Belgique allait battre le Brésil. :affraid:


Mouhahahaha, la Belgique et le football; laissez-moi rire    :rateau: c'est une bonne blague WebO


----------



## philire (17 Juin 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, les Hollandais sont maîtres du pur style dans le chauvinisme orange : drapeaux, bouées gonflables, ballons, T-Shirt, peinture, écharpes, fanions, et j'en passe... y en a partout  c'est vraiment de très mauvais goût et hyper too much... et dire qu'au Mondial en 2004, je croyais que j'avais tout vu...



Le mondial 98, à Marseille, c'était une belle fête comme on peut en vivre beaucoup là-bas.

   L'arrivée des hollandais a été un rayon de soleil supplémentaire. La ville est devenue orange, c'était trop beau !!  :love: 

Cerise sur le gateau, ils ont perdu injustement contre les brésiliens en demi-finale et c'est eux qui ont dansé toute la nuit sur le vieux-port !! 
 

Les verts et jaunes étaient eux assis aux bars, je crois qu'ils pensaient déjà à la raclée qu'ils allaient prendre !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaha, la Belgique et le football; laissez-moi rire    :rateau: c'est une bonne blague WebO



Ben, comme vous y a six ans, on organise l'Euro dans deux ans... :affraid: Avec la fabuleuse Autriche et ses talentueux joueurs de ballon... 

Bon... allez la Corée...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

t'as parié ça aussi? :afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Juin 2006)

Qui regarde quoi ce week-end, il y a des équipes que je n'ai jamais vu jouer telle celle d'Iran ou du Ghana, Italie/USA peut être intéressant... et puis France/Corée dimanche soir... 

Faut que je fasse le plein de bières moi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

Les affiches sont pas très alléchantes aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Juin 2006)

Demain on verra si la France passera... (ce serai un peu la honte quand même de perdre contre la corée  )


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juin 2006)

Effectivement aujourd'hui c'est une journée parfaite pour l'étudiant que je suis  match sans grand interet  Demain ça sera déjà plus interessant, enfin histoire de voir si la France peut marquer un but contre les dopés coréens...  et puis lundi avec la Suisse, mais là ça sera plus difficile compte tenu du fait que j'ai un exa à 14h


----------



## duracel (17 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Demain on verra si la France


 tré...





			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> passera... (ce serai un peu la honte quand même de perdre contre la corée  )


----------



## philire (17 Juin 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Demain ça sera déjà plus interessant, enfin histoire de voir si la France peut


toujours pas



			
				Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> marquer un but contre les dopés coréens...


----------



## mamyblue (17 Juin 2006)

Vous avez-vu ce gool de Ghana  d'entrée ça fiche un coup aux adversaires ça :hein: 

Si les notres pouvaient en faire autant


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2006)

le ghana waaaaaa!!  encore une mi temps .. bref tout ça prouve qu'il ne faut pas de blessé ..; il manque un attaquant vedette aux tcheques


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Juin 2006)

Ici, klaxons, cris, même portes et fenêtres fermées, on sent une énergie fantastique!!!!

Allez tout le monde dehors, on va fêter ce soir à Accra!!!! 

J'adore quand un pays d'Afrique gagne, que d'énergie, que d'énergie!!!!:love:  :love:  :love: 

De ce pas, m'en va voir mes voisins 

---

Édit: ils dansent dans la rue!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

bravo le ghana.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai je veux bien qu'on mette ca à la corée



*Pense*
à ton pari...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2006)

manque de chance pour l'instant pour le ghana, faut qu'ils soignent le goal average pour le dernier match ... 
sinon, quel beau match de cette equipe!!!    demandons vite le passeport ghanéen


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2006)

quand on voit tous les articles sur france corée de demain soir, ... on se dit que va y avoir un audimat delirant à 20h30! 
mais on se dit aussi ... que c'est pas tres encourageant ..; on cause on cause et puis ...  ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2006)

italie _usa trois expulsés , deux americains , un italien  
comme disait beckenbauer " ya trop de cartons cette année":rateau:


----------



## al02 (17 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quand on voit tous les articles sur *france corée* de demain soir, ... on se dit que va y avoir un audimat delirant à 20h30!
> mais on se dit aussi ... que c'est pas tres encourageant ..; on cause on cause et puis ...  ...



Si la France perd demain, les supportes vont vont danser la chorée !


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Juin 2006)

les usa resistent à l'italie meme en jouant a neuf contre dix!
score final 1-1


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2006)

Match horrible : joueur italien qui mérite de prendre le bus pour rentrer directement chez lui avec exclusion permanente de sélection nationale.

Je suis italien mais je déteste le jeu joué ce soir par mes compatriotes.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pense*
> à ton pari...




Je veux bien qu'on se prenne ça face a la corée pardon


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Match horrible : joueur italien qui mérite de prendre le bus pour rentrer directement chez lui avec exclusion permanente de sélection nationale.
> 
> Je suis italien mais je déteste le jeu joué ce soir par mes compatriotes.



Pfff de Rossi c'est vraiment un charlot de toute façon, y a qu'a voir ce qu'il a fait pendant le match amical SUisse-Italie... 

Franchement, comme tu dis, il peut prendre le bus dès ce soir !

Edith : Ahhhh BRAVO AU GHANA qui mérite sa victoire !!!


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quand on voit tous les articles sur france corée de demain soir, ... on se dit que va y avoir un audimat delirant à 20h30!
> mais on se dit aussi ... que c'est pas tres encourageant ..; on cause on cause et puis ...  ...


 Tant qu'il y a de la vie, il y a de l'espoir ... Donc il faut y croire


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

allez les bleus ! allez les bleus! (les coreens jouent en bleu aussi parfois non? :rose: )
bref , c'est plus par chauvinisme que conviction totale .. en ce moment


----------



## Nobody (18 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> allez les bleus ! allez les bleus!




Bon, si on parlait de FOOTBALL, s'il vous plait?


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

equateur et ghana  enfin des surprises !!! viva portugal :love:  ensuite go england 
je ne parle pas volontairement de l'équipe des fils de pubs hein


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Juin 2006)

Ce soir l'instant de véirté (instant de 90minutes quand même  )


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir l'instant de véirté (instant de 90minutes quand même  )



à 2-0 après 30 minutes ça devrait suffire ..


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> à 2-0 après 30 minutes ça devrait suffire ..




Genre on va marquer 2buts


----------



## duracel (18 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Genre on va marquer 2buts



Sur un malentendu peut être.


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Genre on va marquer 2buts



Je parlais de la Corée


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Sur un malentendu peut être.





			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de la Corée


Il ya eu malentendu en effet


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2006)

Mais bon ils sont à l'hôtel Renaissance... alors


----------



## duracel (18 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon ils sont à l'hôtel Renaissance... alors



Ils devraient plutôt être à l'hôtel résurrection.


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

Voir même l'hotel des miracles... on sait jamais


----------



## fredintosh (18 Juin 2006)

Tant que c'est pas l'hôtel terminus...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

plutot l'hospice de nice ....


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

Vous êtes dur... De toute façon la France ou la Corée vont gagner au
pire ils peuvent faire match nul...


----------



## fredintosh (18 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon la France ou la Corée vont gagner au
> pire ils peuvent faire match nul...


Voilà un bon résumé de ce qu'on peut dire à l'heure actuelle.  :rateau:


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un bon résumé de ce qu'on peut dire à l'heure actuelle.  :rateau:


On peut ajouter les causes légitimes d'interruption dont :
- l'envahissement du terrain par des nuées de sauterelles, 
- par des foules de supportrices coréennes nues, 
- par l'expulsion de 5 joueurs dans une équipe,
- le gel,
- un dégat des eaux,
- l'effacement des panneaux publicitaires,
- le déces du plus haut personnage de l'état (mais TF1 se contentera de mettre un texte défilant brièvement pour ne pas être confondu avec un jeu)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Juin 2006)

Moi je dirais plutot le cimetière, vu qu'ils sont sur de mourir de honte après le match ils se suicident maintenant


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dirais plutot le cimetière, vu qu'ils sont sur de mourir de honte après le match ils se suicident maintenant



Mais non, ils ont l'habitude ... ils ont survécu à 2002...


----------



## duracel (18 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ils ont l'habitude ... ils ont survécu à 2002...



Peut être que ce sont des académiciens.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Juin 2006)

ouai mais là la corée... puis tobago après ce serait top


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> On peut ajouter les causes légitimes d'interruption dont :
> - par des foules de supportrices coréennes nues,



moi ca me va  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

il parait qu'il va y avoir cinq fois plus de supporters coréens que de supporters francais dans le stade ce soir 
et dire que l'allemagne est un pays voisin 
mal organisé notre truc


----------



## cl97 (18 Juin 2006)

allez une petite perle pour ceux qui connaissent pas
http://www.cahiersdufootball.com/raymond/

Y a un nombre de perles à la ligne :
Au petit déjeuner, quand j'ai vu la radio de Cissé, j'ai dit à Mankowski: "Appelle-moi Sydney, illico, et fais venir le petit". Trois heures plus tard, je vois arriver Govou avec ses valises, ses fers à friser et son fameux sourire niais. Je regarde Mankowski avec de grands yeux et là, je comprends le malentendu. "Je te disais d'appeler Giuly à Sydney, pas Sidney à Lyon! Tu voulais pas chercher un joueur appelé Illico, non plus?" Je me suis énervé, parce que c'est sur ce genre de détails qu'on perd une Coupe du monde. Imaginez que je doive titulariser Govou le 9 juillet. C'est un Cissé lent et qui s'habille encore plus mal, le seul joueur qu'Aulas n'arrive pas à vendre. Enfin, vu qu'il était trop tard, on l'a quand même pris dans l'avion pour Hanovre.


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> il parait qu'il va y avoir cinq fois plus de supporters coréens que de supporters francais dans le stade ce soir
> et dire que l'allemagne est un pays voisin
> mal organisé notre truc


 Parfois ça veut rien dire ça, il faut avoir confiance joel  Et ben la Suisse on est 
coupé de la France plus rien sur aucune chaîne  Ah! Mon mari me dit que ça revient
oui c'est bon toutes les chaînes vont de nouveau.

Bon les Francais je vous dit m**** pour ce soir...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

cahiers du football :quel site genial!! tellement bien fait qu'on croirait que tout est vrai  

     je le mets dans mes favoris celui là!


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

La c'est Brasil ! ca joue :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

brésil face à l' australie selon la  méthode gus hiddink: casser les pattes de l'adversaire ...  
mais bon , étant donné l'arbitrage adepte du carton , les kangourous devraient etre sages ... mais .... une tite surprise possible?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

Allez le Brésil !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

j'ai les noms des meneurs, j'ai...

papiers siuouplait.


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

bresil 2 australie 0 
but de adriano et de fred en fin de match juste apres son entrée en jeu 
petit match du brésil .. et richesse de leur banc de remplaçants


à présent ... france!!!!!! (dire qu'il n'y a plus que nous autres franco français que cela intéresse!:rateau: )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Juin 2006)

Moi je ne suis pas contente du match Australie/Brésil... :hein: 

Les Australiens ont bien joué, ils ont manqué hélas de beaux buts, mais franchement les Brésiliens..... se sont pas trop foulés les gars !!!  Je me ménage, je me modère...  J'ai vu mieux de leur part.....

Dommage.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne suis pas contente du match Australie/Brésil... :hein:


*ÇA VA TE PASSER AVANT QUE ÇA ME REPRENNE!!!!!!*


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, Duagarry et Leboeuf sont vraiment des billes comme commentateurs! 
Un joueur fait un centre...BUT... ha non il est contré... ils disent but alors que le joueur a pas encore tiré :s vraiment pitoyable les 2! ca m'énerve!!! 

Désolé 

Christopher


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, Duagarry et Leboeuf sont vraiment des billes comme commentateurs!


*TU TE CROYAIS PEUT ÊTRE SUR FRANCE CULTURE? PAUVRE INGÉNU???!!!*


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2006)

Dis Patoch ? Pas grave, les corses se qualifieront en 2010


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Dis Patoch ? Pas grave, les corses se qualifieront en 2010


au tir aux pigeons ?!..........  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Christopher



Dugarry ? Is it you ?


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Dis Patoch ? Pas grave, les corses se qualifieront en 2010




France - Brésil à Cargèse ça peut le faire... :love:


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dugarry ? Is it you ?


Non lui c'est Christophe


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

aerochris de bordeaux ?comme christophe dugarry de bordeaux ?


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

lol moi j'ai pas de bar donc c'est pas possible. :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

la tension monte ... le couvre-feu se fait dans les rues ... l'audimat grimpe sur tf1 ... 

tout se fait silencieux ... un souffle .. encore quelques minutes ... et ..... 


FRANCE CORÉE VA COMMENCÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!:rose: 


 reprenons nos esprits :mouais: c'est qu'un premier tour de plus ...:mouais: 
'tain on est betes des fois


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> la tension monte ... le couvre-feu se fait dans les rues ... l'audimat grimpe sur tf1 ...
> 
> tout se fait silencieux ... un souffle .. encore quelques minutes ... et .....
> 
> ...



Qui ON?   t'es tout seul a parler


----------



## Dory (18 Juin 2006)

> le couvre-feu se fait dans les rues



Chouette.. on peut griller les feux rouges comme en 98 ...

Que le meilleur gagne...

Patoch tu me fais mal aux oreilles...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

allez les blés, allez les blés


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

GOOOAL des francais!!! 8min de jeu


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

henry qui marque ! enfin pour les bleus ... c'est fait ... voici du nouveau .. à présent ...  on n'est plus en 2002 ... enfin, une nouvelle histoire meme si elle va pas loin , ça change


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> GOOOAL des francais!!! 8min de jeu


 J'avais dit que ça voulait rien dire même si une équipe à plus de monde que l'autre  

1 à 0 pour la France


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J
> 1 à 0 pour la France




YESSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!   c'est du bonheur ça !!!!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *ÇA VA TE PASSER AVANT QUE ÇA ME REPRENNE!!!!!!*



Tu vas t'user les cordes vocales Patoch !!! Zen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredintosh (18 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J'avais dit que ça voulait rien dire même si une équipe à plus de monde que l'autre


Et encore, il n'y en a que la moitié, y pas les Coréens du Nord...  (malheureusement pour eux, d'ailleurs  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

egalisation des coréens ... pour le troisieme match , faudrait calculer sur une victoire de france sur togo et de suisse sur corée 

ça y est .. on fait des comptes :rateau:


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

Et ca sera sans Amidal et Zizou... Au revoir la France!!!


----------



## huexley (18 Juin 2006)

A vendre [cause inutilité]

Maillot de l'équipe de France 2006, excellent état peu servit


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

score final : *1-1* sans commentaire.......


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

Quoique si commentons  Viera a marqué et l'arbitre l'a pas vu c'est pas juste


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Juin 2006)

Même plus envie de commenter, j'vais me coucher.....:sick:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

en tout cas, on a accumulé tout ce qui peut rendre la situation difficile .. pas zidane, pas abidal, devoir compter sur les resultats des autres .. etc   

demain togo suisse , on verra bien!


----------



## olivier1969 (18 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Quoique si commentons  Viera a marqué et l'arbitre l'a pas vu c'est pas juste


ça va être l'actu de demain...mais bon résultat des courses 1-1...:rose: 
Domenech lui reste zen, reste un match...faut gagner..  
bon...Zidane out...pourquoi pas. peut-être qu'on réussira à faire quelque chose.
et faire rentrer Trezeguet à 2mm de la fin faut arreter les conneries.


----------



## Fondug (18 Juin 2006)

Bon j'ai pas vu le match mais d'aprés ce que j'ai compris, la pelouse était bonne mais c'est à cause de l'arbitre cette fois-ci...


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2006)

On a expliqué à la France qu'il fallait jouer 90 minutes plus les arrêts de jeux ?


----------



## fpoil (18 Juin 2006)

pour être qualifié à coup sûr la france doit gagner avec au moins 2 buts d'écart contre le togo : pourvu qu'ils ne touchent pas leur primes et qu'ils ne viennent pas jouer


----------



## SveDec (18 Juin 2006)

Je sais pas, mais apparament on a pas expliqué à Zidane qu'il N'a PAS pris sa retraite :hein:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

lamentable...


----------



## sylko (18 Juin 2006)

Il va quand même falloir rajeunir vos troupes. Parce que là...


----------



## SveDec (18 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> pour être qualifié à coup sûr la france doit gagner avec au moins 2 buts d'écart contre le togo : pourvu qu'ils ne touchent pas leur primes et qu'ils ne viennent pas jouer


Dans ce cas-là les Suisses gagneraient aussi demain par 3-0, et on serait foutus


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2006)

oué la suisse faut pas se la péter non plus


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2006)

Le dernier match de Zidane ..

Bravo, un très bon joueur ...

Si jamais il y a une place d'entraîneur qui va se libérer bientôt je crois....


----------



## huexley (18 Juin 2006)

Phew heureusement que j'ai plutot regardé un bon film


----------



## olivier1969 (18 Juin 2006)

vous marrez pas les gars. on est capable de faire un nul contre le Togo  
et Hop en vacances les bleus...:rateau: :rateau: 

ce serait vraiment lamentable...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

oui, ce coup ci on est Vraiment mal barrés !   


ps: huexley, c'est casse pieds ton bouton réponse rapide en plus !


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> ça va être l'actu de demain...mais bon résultat des courses 1-1...:rose:
> Domenech lui reste zen, reste un match...faut gagner..
> bon...Zidane out...pourquoi pas. peut-être qu'on réussira à faire quelque chose.
> et faire rentrer Trezeguet à *2mm* de la fin faut arreter les conneries.



non 3 min... quand meme


----------



## fpoil (18 Juin 2006)

remarquez si la fede togolaise ne veux pas payer les primes de ses joueurs, les français peuvent se cotiser


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> remarquez si la fede togolaise ne veux pas payer les primes de ses joueurs, les français peuvent se cotiser



La fede du Togo à sa banque en Suisse ou en France ? ... 

Je pense à un truc mais bon ...


----------



## wolverine (18 Juin 2006)

franchement c 'est decevant mais bon c'est si facile sur notre canapé !!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2006)

gueule pas azz tu te laches sur ce match


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2006)

*LE FOOT DONNE L'ILLUSION AUX NAINS DE LA TRONCHE D'AVOIR LA POSSIBILITÉ DE SUJETS DE CONVERSATION CRUCIAUX!!!*


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué la suisse faut pas se la péter non plus


ah ça 100% d'accord, je me régale pour demain, choper les piécettes en vol des gars qui sautent par la fenêtre après jâdore


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *LE FOOT DONNE L'ILLUSION AUX NAINS DE LA TRONCHE D'AVOIR LA POSSIBILITÉ DE SUJETS DE CONVERSATION CRUCIAUX!!!*


C'est quoi un nain de la tronche ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un nain de la tronche ?



*Tu le fais exprès?!!!?*


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

si les togolais refusent de jouer a cause des primes de match , les trois autres equipes du groupe gagneraient sur tapis vert par trois à zero!! la vache !! ya longtemps que l'on a pas eu un tel carton de la part de notre equipe de france


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La fede du Togo à sa banque en Suisse ou en France ? ...
> 
> Je pense à un truc mais bon ...


 Je sais pas ou la fede à sa banque et c'es pas grave  mais d'après les
calculs de Joel la Suisse doit gagner demain... Elle peut gagner comme la
France aurait pû gagner ce soir... Donc on se retouve demain  Tout peut 
encore arriver, La Coupe du Monde c'est pas fini...


----------



## Aerochris (18 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> si les togolais refusent de jouer a cause des primes de match , les trois autres equipes du groupe gagneraient sur tapis vert par trois à zero!! la vache !! ya longtemps que l'on a pas eu un tel carton de la part de notre equipe de france



Ouais 8 ans!  question idiote, c'est quoi ces primes de matchs?:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> La Coupe du Monde c'est pas fini...



*HÉLÀS!!!*


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2006)

ben ils gagnent des brouzoufs mieux ils font, quoi


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *HÉLÀS!!!*


:rateau::rateau:

bon je crois que je vais me concentrer sur le test-match Afrique du Sud/France de samedi prochain..... :love: 
là au moins il y aura du mouvement.... et pas de pleureuses....  

les footeux......


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *LE FOOT DONNE L'ILLUSION AUX NAINS DE LA TRONCHE D'AVOIR LA POSSIBILITÉ DE SUJETS DE CONVERSATION CRUCIAUX!!!*


Panum et circenses...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2006)

t'as des panninis en double ?


----------



## fpoil (18 Juin 2006)

l'image du match c'est quand même Trezeguet Capitaine! avec un sourire en banane ! raymond l'astrologue en a du bouffer ses planètes


----------



## olivier1969 (19 Juin 2006)

wolverine a dit:
			
		

> franchement c 'est decevant mais bon c'est si facile sur notre canapé !!


non sur ton canapé. a ce niveaux là, on ne se contente pas de match nul....on joue la gagne, c'est la coupe du monde quand même, et pas le tournoi du damanche à Trifouilli les oies.


----------



## olivier1969 (19 Juin 2006)

pas du "damanche" mais du dimanche....   mais pour l'équipe de france, je suis carement déçut.


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> pas du "damanche" mais du dimanche....   mais pour l'équipe de france, je suis carement déçut.


tu as un bouton "éditer" en bas de chacun de tes messages.... cliques dessus pour voir....


----------



## olivier1969 (19 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu as un bouton "éditer" en bas de chacun de tes messages.... cliques dessus pour voir....


merci, j'avais jamais fais gaffe.


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *LE FOOT DONNE L'ILLUSION AUX NAINS DE LA TRONCHE D'AVOIR LA POSSIBILITÉ DE SUJETS DE CONVERSATION CRUCIAUX!!!*


oh, patochman ! je te la refais sans couleur :

_La taille et la couleur du texte donne aussi l'illusion aux nains de la tronche d'avoir la possibilité de sujets de conversation cruciaux._

Tu peux être drôle, mais on lit pas tous nos threads avec des navigateurs en mode texte.


----------



## cl97 (19 Juin 2006)

Ils avaient posé des RTT pour la seconde mi-temps  



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On a expliqué à la France qu'il fallait jouer 90 minutes plus les arrêts de jeux ?


----------



## cl97 (19 Juin 2006)

Vu sur foot365 :


> [Des astrologues indiens prédisent des surprises ce dimanche lors des matchs de la Coupe du monde en raison d'un rare alignement de planètes entre Mars et Saturne.
> 
> Selon des astrologues indiens, un rare alignement de planètes entre Mars et Saturne ce dimanche pourrait provoquer des bouleversements lors de la Coupe du monde. Ce phénomène céleste, qui réapparaît tous les 18 ans, coïncide cette année avec le « Kark Rashi », selon le calendrier lunaire indien, une période considérée comme défavorable par les astrologues.
> Selon Bejan Daruwalla, interviewé par le Times of India, la conjonction de planètes aura lieu à l'heure du coup d'envoi du match entre le Brésil et l'Australie. Il a prédit un « résultat surprenant », comme pour la Coupe du monde en général.



Y a bien que ça qui peut expliquer que Trezeguet a fini capitaine


----------



## duracel (19 Juin 2006)

Un autre truc inquiétant;
Domenech n'a pas l'air de s'inquiéter. 
Il continue de donner rendez-vous le 9 juillet.  
A se demander s'il a vu le match.
Ou peut être a-t-il vu des augures favorables dans les entrailles du poulet masquotte qui a été sacrifié.  

SInon, à la radio, je l'ai entendu regretter que l'équipe n'est pas tenu le 1-0.
Classe, non? L'équipe de France doit se contenter de "tenir" le 1-0 contre la Corée. 
Ouah, Quel débordement d'ambitions.   

Bientôt, on va essayer de ne pas perdre contre le Lichtenstein.

Est ce que pour le prochain match, Sature sera en opposition avec Vénus?
Parce que dans le cas contraire, la station internationale risque de se crasher dans le rond centrale du stade pour France-Togo.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

par contre comment ca se passe pour les autres matchs...? au niveau calculs...?
genre on est qualifié si : la suisse perds contre le togo, ou un match nul suffit machin...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

Non. J'ai entendu qu'il fallait que l'on gagne avec plus de 2 points d'écart. Ou deux points au moins plutôt.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

genre : 3 à 0 contre le togo si la suisse gagne 2-0 contre eux c'est genre ça ?


----------



## duracel (19 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> par contre comment ca se passe pour les autres matchs...? au niveau calculs...?
> genre on est qualifié si : la suisse perds contre le togo, ou un match nul suffit machin...


 
Il faut déjà commencer par attendre le résultat de tout à l'heure.
Ensuite on pourra faire de beaux calcul.
Je rapelle en passant, qu'en 2002, pour le dernier match, la France devait battre le Danemark par 2-0. Tout le monde disait, "ouais, fastoche". Résultat, c'est le Danemark qui marque 2 buts.

Je crois qu'il ne faut pas rêver. Zidane à joué son dernier match hier.   
Et l'équipe de France ne gagnera pas contre le Togo.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

oh quand même !  ... tu crois ?


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

voilà la réponse...!!! :love:
19/06/2006
Foot - CM - FRA : Les Bleus qualifiés si... 

L'équipe de France a essentiellement compromis ses chances de terminer en tête du groupe G, dimanche contre la Corée du Sud (1-1), mais la balle reste dans son camp pour la qualification via la deuxième place. Elle peut accéder aux huitièmes de finale avec 5 points et une victoire contre le Togo - c'est le plus souhaitable - voire avec 3 points et un nouveau match nul.


Avec 5 points et au moins deux buts d'écart contre le Togo : 
La France serait qualifiée à coup sûr car elle serait :
- soit assurée de terminer derrière la Corée du Sud et devant la Suisse, si l'équipe asiatique bat les Helvètes lors du dernier match
- soit assurée de terminer devant la Corée du Sud en cas de nul lors de Corée-Suisse, puisque l'équipe de Dick Advocaat n'a créé qu'un écart de +1 avec le Togo.
Dans cette deuxième hypothèse, l'équipe de France aurait même une chance de terminer en tête. Tout le monde aurait 5 points en admettant que la Suisse batte le Togo lundi après-midi... Sa première place dépendrait du score réalisé de ce dernier match. Si la Suisse bat le Togo 3-0, par exemple, les Bleus devront gagner par quatre buts d'écart pour créer les conditions d'un hold up sur la tête du classement.

Avec 5 points et un but d'écart contre le Togo : 
Tout resterait possible, mais il faudrait sortir la calculette ou... craindre le tirage au sort. La France serait dépendante des scores des autres matches, qu'il s'agisse du nombre de buts marqués lors d'éventuels matches nuls ou des écarts créés par la Suisse ou la Corée lors de leurs derniers matches. L'hypothèse du recours au tirage au sort existe. Si la Suisse et la France battent le Togo 1-0 et si Suisse-Corée s'achève par un nul 1-1, par exemple... Il y a d'autres hypothèses.

Avec 3 points et un nul contre le Togo : 
Les Bleus sont susceptibles de prendre la deuxième place si les trois matches qui restent à disputer se terminent par un nul, y compris Togo-Suisse. La France serait qualifiée si son attaque était meilleure que celle de la Suisse. Ceci implique pour les Bleus un nul prolifique face au Togo (au moins 1-1, plus sûrement 2-2 ou au-delà) et des nuls très pauvres en but pour les Suisses. En somme : que la France marque au final plus de buts que la Suisse. Si le chiffre est le même, là encore, tirage au sort !

Les enjeux : 
Si la France est première, elle jouera son huitième de finale le 26 juin à Cologne contre le deuxième du groupe H (sans doute l'Ukraine, la Tunisie ou l'Arabie Saoudite) puis son quart éventuel le 30 juin à Hambourg à 21 heures. Si elle est deuxième, elle jouera son huitième le 27 juin à Hanovre (à 45 kilomètres de son camp de base), sans doute contre l'Espagne, puis son quart théorique le 1er juillet à Francfort à 21 heures. Si elle est éliminée, la France deviendra le seul champion du monde de l'histoire à ne pas passer le premier tour lors des deux éditions suivantes. Cé. Ro. (à Leipzig)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

J'en peux plus. J'arrête le sport.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

écoutes, tu sais des fois le foot.... mais bon jouer contre des équipes qui ne joue pas la défense genre l'espagne peut mieux nous réussir...vas savoir charles


----------



## duracel (19 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'en peux plus. J'arrête le sport.


 
Ah, tu avais commencé un jour?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tu avais commencé un jour?


Alors ça, c'est un coup bas. 

Le 7b+ à vue, ça te parle?


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2006)

Au bistrot :

- Le matin, café, les retraités et les retetes, blablabla...

- A 11 heures, apéro, les ivrognes et les retetes, blablabla...

En lisant les posts ici, on les entends, blablabla...


----------



## yoyoman (19 Juin 2006)

AH quel dommage ce match, il faut dire que maintenant il n'y plus de petites équipes ! reste le togo, ce qui est loin d'être rassurant ! enfin la corée a été demi finaliste et la suisse a un bon bloc défensif, ils ne déméritent pas, et la france n'est pas celle de 98 ou 2002, et la chance en moins ! il faut se tourner vers l'avenir les gars ! à l'après mondial, l'après génération 98, l'après domenech !!!!

soit dit en passant, le coaching de domenech contre la corée a été catastrophique !

Comme le sport national, c'est la sélection de l'équipe de france, je vous propose pour conclure quelques noms pour la prochaine coupe d'europe :

défenseurs :abidal, gallas, sylvestre, sagnol, boumsong, mexès, givet, chimbonda, clerc, berthod
Milieux : malouda, ribéry, vieira, malou diarra, lassana diarra, micoud, pirès, Flamini
Attaquants : henry, saha, trezeguet, Cisse, giuly

(je sais il y en a plus que 23 mais faut trier selon l'age, le club, les résultats personnels)

il ne reste plus qu'à voir une nouvelle génération pousser et évoluer, de préférence à l'étranger vu le niveau du championnat de france. Gardons espoir! Nous vaincrons !


----------



## Nobody (19 Juin 2006)

Jouer au yo-yo permet-il d'être compétent en football?

Je pose la question.


----------



## duracel (19 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça, c'est un coup bas.
> 
> Le 7b+ à vue, ça te parle?


 
Un peu mon n'veu!
Pour moi c'est du 9a.   
Je t'emmène si tu veux, et on boira un coup en haut.


----------



## yoyoman (19 Juin 2006)

ah tu sais, l'équipe de france, ya des hauts et des bas, alors dans ce cas je sens que j'ai mon mot à dire !


----------



## yoyoman (19 Juin 2006)

Citation:
Posté par PICOUTO

ah si si, elle est très proche de celle de 2002  

d'accord, j'ai fait un lapsus, je pensais à celle de 2000 !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

yoyoman a dit:
			
		

> ah tu sais, l'équipe de france, ya des hauts et des bas, alors dans ce cas je sens que j'ai mon mot à dire !



Surtout des bas ces temps-ci.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2006)

yoyoman a dit:
			
		

> défenseurs :abidal, gallas, sylvestre, sagnol, boumsong, mexès, givet, chimbonda, clerc, berthod
> Milieux : malouda, ribéry, vieira, malou diarra, lassana diarra, micoud, pirès, Flamini
> Attaquants : henry, saha, trezeguet, Cisse, giuly



Bah voilà c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire!

A 23 contre 11 on a des chances contre le Togo! 

Et puis on a toutes les chances d'esperer depuis qu'on sait qu'un diesel peut gagner les 24H du Man.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Un peu mon n'veu!
> Pour moi c'est du 9a.
> Je t'emmène si tu veux, et on boira un coup en haut.


A vue ou après travail?

Enfin, dans les deux cas, ça reste énorme.


 Je croyais que les mecs dans le 9A se comptaient quasiment sur les doigts de la main...

_edit : je viens d'en avoir la confirmation. Duracel est un imposteur. _


----------



## jahrom (19 Juin 2006)

Avant, avec les bleus je prenais de l'aspirine les lendemains de match...

Désormais c'est avant les matchs tellement y a de calculs !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

Ouais mais l'aspirine ça va avec l'alcool qu'on boit en même temps que le match pour oublier de jour à un si bas niveau.
Je suis Belge pourtant, on a une équipe de merde mais nous on est les champions du monde des Bières, Frites.
(Notez les majuscules pour les produits).


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2006)

N'empêche que : 





			
				Raymond Domenech à qui on ne le fait pas dire a dit:
			
		

> _"Il y a eu vraiment de l'envie, ça a poussé, on a souffert physiquement, c'est vrai. "_


 

À 500 000 euros par mois (pour Zidane au Real) contre 240 000 euros de prime pour la finale du mondial, donc tout juste un petit smic, en somme, ils doivent se demander si ça vaut le coup de "pousser" un peu plus  D'oeuvres caritatives, point trop n'en faut !


----------



## fpoil (19 Juin 2006)

Viera a affirmé hier : « _Je ne sais pas si on est poissard ou bidon_ ».

vous en pensez quoi


----------



## Nobody (19 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> Viera a affirmé hier : « _Je ne sais pas si on est poissard ou bidon_ ».
> 
> vous en pensez quoi




Poser la question, n'est-ce pas y répondre?

 :rateau:


----------



## Paradise (19 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que :
> 
> À 500 000 euros par mois (pour Zidane au Real) contre 240 000 euros de prime pour la finale du mondial, donc tout juste un petit smic, en somme, ils doivent se demander si ça vaut le coup de "pousser" un peu plus  D'oeuvres caritatives, point trop n'en faut !




100% d'accord.. je trouve tout simplement que certains des joueurs donnent vraiment l'impression de souffir physiquement...


----------



## jahrom (19 Juin 2006)

Quand on voit ou s'entraine le Brésil, on comprend qu'ils soient Champions du Monde... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2006)

Bah paniquez pas dans 30 minutes vous pourrez voir Frei tirer partout autour des buts


----------



## Paradise (19 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah paniquez pas dans 30 minutes vous pourrez voir Frei tirer partout autour des buts


 en tout cas il fera mieu que les attaquants français, ...  en club ils arrachent tout et en équipe de france c'est la déroute à biroute


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah paniquez pas dans 30 minutes vous pourrez voir Frei tirer partout autour des buts



L'équipe helvétique distribue de chocolats* pendant le match pour pouvoir dire à la fin du match « on leur a mis gros » 


_*je sais c'est un &#8220;y&#8221; à la fin mais bon&#8230;_


----------



## duracel (19 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> L'équipe helvétique distribue de chocolats* pendant le match pour pouvoir dire à la fin du match « on leur a mis gros »
> 
> 
> _*je sais c'est un y à la fin mais bon_


 
Chez moi; y'a un orage.
Il pleut sur mon coeur comme il pleut sur ma ville.
   

Les suisses vont-ils manger du Togolat?


----------



## Nobody (19 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi; y'a un orage.
> Il pleut sur mon coeur comme il pleut sur ma ville.



Quelle est cette langueur qui pénètre mon coeur?...

Ici aussi, il y a de l'orage. Tu es dans quel quartier?

   

Finalement, quel est le résultat le plus favorable pour la France? Un nul?
(oui je sais il y a le résumé plus haut mais j'ai la flemme d'essayer de comprendre!)


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2006)

Ben une défaite de la suisse nan ?


----------



## duracel (19 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _edit : je viens d'en avoir la confirmation. Duracell est un imposteur. _


 
Je veux bien être un imposteur si tu écris mon pseudo comme il faut.
 
D'abord.


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben une défaite de la suisse nan ?



Ben ton Frei il vient de marquer me dit google


----------



## SveDec (19 Juin 2006)

Et meeeeer*e


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben ton Frei il vient de marquer me dit google


16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT Frei ouvre le score d'une reprise à bout portant dans une ambiance indescriptible après un centre de Magnin et une remise de Barnetta.


----------



## Nobody (19 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben une défaite de la suisse nan ?



Je viens de lire par ailleurs que peu importe le résultat de ce match. Si la France gagne par deux buts d'écarts vendredi contre le Togo, elle est qualifiée.

Le Chat de derrière avait la bonne solution ici en haut. On peut l'applaudir chaleureusement.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah clair que s'il est trop proche du cadre il le voit pas donc peut pas tirer autour


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben une défaite de la suisse nan ?


 Comment une défaite de la Suisse... Faut d'abord jouer et terminer le match avant de dire que c'est perdu  Je sais depuis le 1er but, ils  jouent mal :affraiduais mais ils ont recommencé et j'espère qu'ils jouerons mieux   Ben à plus tard


----------



## SveDec (19 Juin 2006)

Si la France gagne avec 2 buts d'écart contre le Togo, ils sont qualifiés ... C'est bien, mais faut le faire


----------



## Dory (19 Juin 2006)

Sans Zidane et sans Abidal.....ce n'est pas faisable..


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2006)

Bah suffit de préter zubermüller au togo


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2006)

Je le sens bien le premier tour&#8230; mais bien 

Enfin bon, contre la Suisse on s'est fait avoir un pénalty, là on s'est fait avoir un but&#8230;


----------



## fpoil (19 Juin 2006)

bravo les suisses !!!


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juin 2006)

Ouais la Suisse à marqué  2 - 0  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2006)

Le match est fini ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2006)

Non, t'as raison, je vais aller jouer a warcraft, c'est beaucoup plus intéressant que de vérifier si on a bien parié


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Le match est fini ?


Et ben oui le match est fini et la Suisse à gagné 2 - 0   :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2006)

Ah ouai, y'a eu 2 buts comme France-Corée !


----------



## Dory (19 Juin 2006)

> ménage, un tricot


Pas de ménache et le pressing est fermé le lundi...  

Et toi tu n'as rien à faire non plus?


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2006)

La France va peut-être proposer de louer les services de Frei .... Qui sait....


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2006)

pourquoi t'0as pas posté dans post-mortem ?


----------



## Dory (19 Juin 2006)

> La France va peut-être proposer de louer les services de Frei .... Qui sait....


Sachez Madame que la France a déjà une étoile que la Suisse n'a pas ...quand à la relève Zidane a quatre garçons....il suffit d'être patient....et on a le temps rien ne presse....


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2006)

J'espère que Federrer sera pas blessé contre la Corée


----------



## Tonton Nestor (19 Juin 2006)

Elle s'élève à combien la prime de match des Togolais ? On pourrait peut être leur filer cette fameuse prime, et en échange de bons procédés ils pourraient nous laisser gagner au moins un match ? 

  





==> ...


----------



## La mouette (19 Juin 2006)

Soyez pas vache avec la France...



> Brésil - France
> ---------------
> C'est juste avant le match Brésil-France. Ronaldinho arrive dans le
> vestiaire et trouve tous les brésiliens en train de tirer la gueule.
> ...


----------



## darkbeno (19 Juin 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'élève à combien la prime de match des Togolais ? On pourrait peut être leur filer cette fameuse prime, et en échange de bons procédés ils pourraient nous laisser gagner au moins un match ?



On a pas besoin de leur filer la prime, ils ont marqué aucun but, pourquoi en marqueraient-ils ? Et puis ils sont d'office non qualifiés, d'où démotivation. Ce qui nous donne une victoire de la France face au Togo vendredi, hop, à nous les 5 points. Et en croisant les doigts pour une victoire de la Suisse ou de la Corée (moi je dis la suisse) et pas un match nul, c'est dans la poche..  
Moi je dis, ça commence à sentir bon la qualification pour les 8èmes là...


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Juin 2006)

L'équipe de France était à vendre.


----------



## SveDec (19 Juin 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> L'équipe de France était à vendre.


Ya eu plusieurs annonces comme ça sur eBay ^^


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

oué eh bien les pauvres togolais se sont fait voler d'au moins un pénalty...
les togolais on pourtant très bien joués mais avec un arbitrage douteux et des suisses agressifs...enfin, domage....


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2006)

@Darkbeno : Sauf que le Togo a marqué un (assez joli) but, mon bon ...

Et que le foutebaleur a sa fierté. Et qu'ils en ont peut-être marre d'être pris pour des branlots à cause de leur fédération à la noix. Qu'ils en ont peut-être marre du mépris que des gros cons de Français affichent à leur égard.
En clair : ce ne sont que des Africains, on peut les corrompre ...
(et c'est ce brave M.Hidalgo qui fait cette blague-ci en premier, hier soir ...) 
Vraiment navrant.

edit&#8217; by Nephou

« pschiiiiiiiiiiiiiit » alors ça va mieux ?


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Ya eu plusieurs annonces comme ça sur eBay ^^



Ah, désolé alors.:rose:

Je sors...


----------



## darkbeno (19 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> @Darkbeno : Sauf que le Togo a marqué un (assez joli) but, mon bon ...
> 
> Et que le foutebaleur a sa fierté. Et qu'ils en ont peut-être marre d'être pris pour des branlots à cause de leur fédération à la noix. Qu'ils en ont peut-être marre du mépris que des gros cons de Français affichent à leur égard.
> En clair : ce ne sont que des Africains, on peut les corrompre ...
> ...


Oui pardon, je me suis emballé.. C'est mon optimisme qui me fait dire des conneries. Et malgré que je sois un gros con de français, je n'ai aucun mépris pour les togolais..

edit&#8217; by Nephou
&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;
Je tiens à préciser que bompi a dit « des gros cons de Français » c'est à dire « certains d'entre les français qui sont de gros cons » et non pas « ces gros cons de français » qui signifierait que tous les français sont des gros cons.
&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que Federrer sera pas blessé contre la Corée


je l'ai dejà dit : c'est nadal qui ve gagner, il a de meilleurs pneus sur sol humide.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2006)

Nadal est Coréen


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> edit by Nephou
> 
> « pschiiiiiiiiiiiiiit » alors ça va mieux ?


Voui voui, ça va très bien ...
La tentation était trop forte


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué eh bien les pauvres togolais se sont fait voler d'au moins un pénalty...
> les togolais on pourtant très bien joués mais avec un arbitrage douteux et des suisses agressifs...enfin, domage....


 Ok! Le pénalty est indiscutable chui d'accord  Quand à l'agressivités des Suisses pas plus que les autres... 
Exemple ITALIE - USA   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Citation:
                                                 Posté par *supermoquette*
_J'espère que Federrer sera pas blessé contre la Corée 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oui moi aussi j'espère   
_


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ok! Le pénalty est indiscutable chui d'accord  Quand à l'agressivités des Suisses pas plus que les autres...
> Exemple ITALIE - USA



C'est agressif le suisse ?


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

le footballeur oui !


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est agressif le suisse ?



Tu connais Supermoquette ?


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le footballeur oui !


oh fachte ils en ont aussi :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

oui, ça mord la tablette à pleine dent pendant que les marmottes font le boulot et les vaches se maquillent en vert pour pas être confondu avec des fraises des bois  


Ha une dream team ...

rossi aux avant postes, federer au milieu avec zidane, nadal en arrière, schumi pour les tacles, alonso comme é*****r précoce... ha quelle belle équipe nous aurions là. Et pour couronner le tout miss Sharapova sur les cotés (ben oui, un peu de grace dans ce monde de brute.)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 


Bon ben je retourne à mon tricot là


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est agressif le suisse ?



Oui et très susceptibles si on leur pique le ballon...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

la preuve tout les cartons jaunes qu'ils ont depuis le début


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui et très susceptibles si on leur pique le ballon...



Bon... y en a certains (pas forcément des footballeurs...) qui se calment et qui deviennent tout chose quand ils pensent à Suzette...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2006)

Mi-temps... Ukraine - Arabie Saoudite... 2-0...


----------



## duracel (19 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mi-temps... Ukraine - Arabie Saoudite... 2-0...



4-0 pour l'Ukraine à la fin.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

la vache c'est dur !!! mais juste, beau football


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> 4-0 pour l'Ukraine à la fin.



Ouais et visiblement ça ne plaît pas à mon voisin qui a joliment arboré son balcon d'un drapeau tricolore bleu blanc rouge (il doit sans doute être français... ) et qui insulte copieusement la petite fille, qui, en-bas dans la rue, agite son drapeau bleu et jaune (elle doit sans doute être ukrainienne... ) en chantant joyeusement «on a gagné»... 

Ben, il reste le Togo, vous allez gagner largeuuuument...


----------



## duracel (19 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et visiblement ça ne plaît pas à mon voisin qui a joliment arboré son balcon d'un drapeau tricolore bleu blanc rouge (il doit sans doute être français...



Personne n'est parfait.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'est parfait.



Déjà en étant footbolleurs ça le prouve... 

Mais footbolleurs francais c'est encore pire


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2006)

Voilà bien longtemps que je n'avais plus visité le site desinformations.com et voilà ce que ces braves gens disent :
http://www.desinformations.com/article.php?_a_id=921


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

Ma copine arrête pas de demander si la france a encore des chances de se qualifier? le truc c'est que je suis incapable de lui répondre. Il faut faire quoi contre le Togo pour pouvoir se qualifier.


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Il faut faire quoi contre le Togo pour pouvoir se qualifier.


Payer non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2006)

il faut gagner avec au moins 2 buts d'écart


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

bah oui pourquoi pas, on crée rapidement une nouvelle taxe sur la consommation d'alcool dans les bars qui retransmettent la coupe du monde qui sera reversée au équipes que l'on rencontre.

Comme ca on pourra pas dire que les supporters ne participent pas...

Plus ca boit, plus il y a d'argent.
Plus on a d'argent, plus on a de chance de payer l'équipe adverse, donc de gagner.
Plus on gagne et plus les gens iront regarder et fêter les victoires dans les bars.........

Avec cette technique, on a des chances d'arriver en finale.


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> il faut gagner avec au moins 2 buts d'écart


merci pour l'info !


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Plus ca boit, plus il y a d'argent.
> Plus on a d'argent, plus on a de chance de payer l'équipe adverse, donc de gagner.
> Plus on gagne et plus les gens iront regarder et fêter les victoires dans les bars.........
> 
> Avec cette technique, on a des chances d'arriver en finale.


Ah oui, mais dans quel état ! :affraid:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

j'ai donné toutes les infos ce matin dans ce sujet cherche un peu


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

Sinon bon début de match pour la tunisie...1-0 contre l'ogre Espagnol :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2006)

1-1

nuance

enfin moi je dors côté jardin ça va


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2006)

2-1

nuance 

Moi je dors la tête au nord


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 2-1
> 
> nuance
> 
> Moi je dors la tête au nord



Nuance 3-1

moi les pieds dans l'eau.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nuance 3-1
> 
> moi les pieds dans l'eau.



4-1... Pas de nuance
Face down, ass up! That's the way we like to ****!!!


----------



## fpoil (19 Juin 2006)

j'ai fait un rêve : la suisse fait match nul 0-0 contre la Corée et la France bat le Togo 2-1 lors de la dernière journée ....


----------



## SveDec (19 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait un rêve : la suisse fait match nul 0-0 contre la Corée et la France bat le Togo 2-1 lors de la dernière journée ....


Hey ! J'y avais pensé avant ^^
Ça serait fun, non ?


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2006)

les pauvres tunisiens...! mais bon faut tenir 90 mns  en tout cas beau match  belles équipes


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2006)

Ce matin, dans un de ces minables gratuits qui feraient passer la presse payante pour ce qu'elle n'est pas [quelque chose d'intéressant ], un lecteur s'offusque de ce que les joueurs français ne sont pas allés saluer leur public. Hum ...
Mais où était-il donc, ledit public ? Bon, d'accord, la Corée est plus proche de l'Allemagne que la France, pays si lointain de la patrie de Goethe ... La Corée, menée au score, a été soutenue par un nombreux public bigarré et festif pendant toute la partie. On n'a pas beaucoup entendu les supporters "bleus". C'est-à-dire qu'on ne les entend qu'en quelques rares occasions :
- alors que leur équipe aurait besoin d'un peu de baume au coeur (piètre performance, manque de réussite ...), il la siffle.
- lorsque l'équipe est dans une telle dynamique qu'elle paraît irrésistible (là, ce n'est pas fréquent : 1998), il la soutient.
- quand il a pris un joueur en grippe (va savoir pourquoi), il siffle constamment le joueur, ce qui doit bien aider aux performances de l'équipe ...
À part ça, il siffle quand une partie du public ne veut pas faire une de ces ineptes _olas_ déconnectées de ce qui se passe sur le terrain (contrairement aux _olas _mexicaines).

Comment est-il, le public Suisse ? Il parle quelle langue ? Il y a des groupes de supporters par langue ? Il est fair-play ?


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

Fair play non pas vraiment...il est neutre


----------



## Fondug (20 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, dans un de ces minables gratuits qui feraient passer la presse payante pour ce qu'elle n'est pas [quelque chose d'intéressant ], un lecteur s'offusque de ce que les joueurs français ne sont pas allés saluer leur public. Hum ...
> Mais où était-il donc, ledit public ? Bon, d'accord, la Corée est plus proche de l'Allemagne que la France, pays si lointain de la patrie de Goethe ... La Corée, menée au score, a été soutenue par un nombreux public bigarré et festif pendant toute la partie. On n'a pas beaucoup entendu les supporters "bleus". C'est-à-dire qu'on ne les entend qu'en quelques rares occasions :
> - alors que leur équipe aurait besoin d'un peu de baume au coeur (piètre performance, manque de réussite ...), il la siffle.
> - lorsque l'équipe est dans une telle dynamique qu'elle paraît irrésistible (là, ce n'est pas fréquent : 1998), il la soutient.
> ...


 
J'ai pas trop suivi mais je crois qu'il y a un gros contentieux entre la FFF et les supporters, les seconds reprochant à la première de phagocyter la majorité du contingent des places disponibles pour les entreprises et autres huiles économiques.

Ensuite la première a beau jeu de critiquer les seconds pour leur manque de soutien.

Encore une fois, j'ai pas trop suivi mais on est loin, trés loin de l'évenement populo et son cortège de soutien bon enfant. C'est d'ailleurs l'une des grosse critique qui semble être reprise par grand nombre : l'équipe de france et ses instances dirigeantes ne jouent plus pour le bon peuple, pratique la langue de bois et continue de creuser le fossé qui sépare élite bien pensante et reste de la piétaille.

Tout le monde critique Domenech mais bon, c'est un homme de sérail, issu de la fédé, comme ces 4 prédécesseurs. On n'est pas prêt de voir un Sven Goran Erikson ou un Van Basten à la tête de la Sélection.


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2006)

Allez ! Comme ça, on n'en parle plus.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2006)

... pourquoi c'est toujours un blanc qui entraîne une équipe africaine?... Non, je pose juste la question...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

ça vaut aussi pour les équipes asiatiques.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut aussi pour les équipes asiatiques.



C'est vrai oui. N'ont-ils pas de fins tacticiens*? Leurs fédés respectives pensent-elles peut-être que ça fait pas trop sérieux d'avoir un homme du cru au bord du terrain?


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... pourquoi c'est toujours un blanc qui entraîne une équipe africaine?... Non, je pose juste la question...


c'est un choix tactique


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2006)

Peut-être (je dis bien _peut-être_) est-ce aussi dû aux problèmes internes des pays africains. Nombre d'entre eux sont en guerre civile, active ou larvée, les rivalités ethniques et/ou religieuses sont nombreuses. Du coup, pour un sport aussi "important" que le football, avec ses enjeux nationalistes, peut-être est-il préférable de prendre un étranger.
Mais il est clair que le côté mercenaire de tous ces entraîneurs étrangers est un peu douteux.
On ne peut nier pourtant que certains sont assez costauds, tel Gus Hiddink qui semble avoir trouvé encore une fois une bonne formule avec son équipe d'Australie, après celle de la Corée du Sud, tout en ayant entraîné parallèlement le PSV Eindhoven !

Je pense aussi que les pays africains souffrent encore d'un certain complexe d'infériorité. Pour l'Asie, c'est assez différent : il s'agit davantage de gros sous et les asiatiques font comme d'habitude : ils étudient, achètent ou copient l'original pendant un moment jusqu'à avoir atteint le niveau de qualité suffisant puis ils deviennent autonomes et hop ! Ils en sont encore à la deuxième phase pour le Japon et la Corée. Mais je verrais bien la Corée s'émanciper définitivement d'ici une à deux coupes du monde.


----------



## cl97 (20 Juin 2006)

Le scénario qui tue. (je ne crois pas que ca a été déjà évoqué) :

IL Y AURA UN TIRAGE AU SORT SI
- La France bat le Togo 2-0 et la Suisse et la Corée font match nul 1-1 >>> France et Suisse qualifiées (tirage au sort pour la 1ere place)
- La France bat le Togo 3-1 et la Suisse et la Corée font match nul 2-2 >>> France et Suisse qualifiées (tirage au sort pour la 1ère place)
- La France bat le Togo 4-2 et la Suisse et la Corée font match nul 3-3 >>> France et Suisse qualifiées (tirage au sort pour la 1ère place)
- La France bat le Togo 2-1 et la Suisse et la Corée font match nul 0-0 >>> La Suisse qualifiée en 1ere position, tirage au sort pour la qualification entre France et Corée 
- La France bat le Togo 3-2 et la Suisse et la Corée font match nul 1-1 >>>  La Suisse qualifiée en 1ere position, tirage au sort pour la qualification entre France et Corée


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2006)

Oui, mais la Suisse va gagner...   En gros, on est pas trop mal. 

Je partage ton analyse bompi.


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

Je pense aussi et surtout, qu'en afrique le football comme pratiquement tout le reste, souffre d'un manque d'organisation et de planification, mais ça c'est l'afrique, donc tout est fait au fur et à mesure, alors oui ça commence à prendre forme, mais cela prends beaucoup beaucoup de temps.


----------



## Dory (20 Juin 2006)

> les pays africains souffrent encore d'un certain complexe d'infériorité







> La RFA, battue 2-1 par l'Algérie, ne se qualifie pour le second tour qu'à la faveur d'une victoire "providentielle" sur son voisin autrichien



Coupe du monde 1982..


----------



## fredintosh (20 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la Suisse va gagner...   En gros, on est pas trop mal.
> 
> Je partage ton analyse bompi.


Si j'ai bien compris, on a intérêt à ce que la Suisse gagne ?

Alors, vive la Suisse !  

En tous cas, sur un plan dramaturgique, qu'on aime ou pas le foot, c'est tout de même assez intéressant ce qui va se passer vendredi, vu que les 2 matches auront lieu en même temps...


----------



## Nobody (20 Juin 2006)

Pour avoir la paix, nous, qui ne sommes pas supporter pour un sou, nous avons intérêt à ce que la France soit éliminée.

Pour continuer à rigoler en vous lisant, nous, qui aimons répondre intelligemment à tout, avons intérêt à ce que la France soit qualifiée.


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Comment est-il, le public Suisse ? Il parle quelle langue ? Il y a des groupes de supporters par langue ? Il est fair-play ?



Il est bizzare... Il y avait très peu de public au début des qualifications pour le mondial et vu le jeu et le culot de l'équipe, la nation a commencé à soutenir l'équipe. Les bons matchs contre les français et les trucs (quoi que la bas on s'est fait charcuté, j'en sais qqch j'y étais  ) ont créé une hosmose entre cette équipe et les suisses, à tel point que je n'ai jamais vu autant de gens porter les maillots de la nati. Chose impensable il y a un an  On parle : FRançais, Allemand (quoi que plutot une sorte de dialecte à la noix  et même les bernois et les zurichois ont des fois de la peine à se comprendre ), Italien, Romanche, Portugais, Espagnol, Albanais, etc... Les bi-nationaux sont aussi supporters  de l'équipe de Suisse, chose elle aussi impensable il y a quelques temps en arrière. Pour ce qui est du fair play, les cons sont partout et les bons aussi ! 

Sinon lors des matchs de l'équipe suisse, certains chants sont clairement en allemand  SCHWIIZZZZE NATI LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA c'est pas trop français


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> ... Coupe du monde 1982..


Quand je parle de complexe d'infériorité, il s'agit essentiellement au niveau des infrastructures et aussi des dirigeants (qui se rendent bien compte de la désorganisation).

En aucun cas je ne pense que ce complexe soit justifié, en général comme, en particulier, sur le plan sportif.
Tu peux ajouter à la victoire de l'Algérie la superbe victoire du Nigéria sur l'Espagne (en 90 ou 94), celle du Sénégal sur la France en 2002 etc.
Quand on voit les niveaux technique, athlétique et tactique individuels des joueurs africains, leurs éventuels complexes sont injustifiés. Sur un plan de tactique collective et d'organisation générale, on peut penser qu'il y a des progrès à faire.
Notre Aymé J. national l'a bien dit et répété : la victoire de 98, en dépit de toutes les incertitudes, les hasards, heureux ou malheureux,  est due en grande partie à une formidable organisation qui remonte à des années en arrière. Ça a coûté cher, c't'affaire-là, et cela ne s'est pas du tout organisé à la va-vite.
Il y a fort à parier que l'on ne verra un pays africain brandir la coupe du monde que si une organisation aussi poussée est promue. L'Afrique du Sud est devenue championne du monde de Rugby grâce à un niveau d'organisation et d'infrastructure égal à celui de tous les autres grands pays du Rugby.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

Les africains sont de vrais athlètes et font du beau jeu, ce ne sont pas des "danseuses" comme les italiens et autres latins...


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

je ne suis pas chauvine mais la france est le pays des fromages

deux fois


----------



## darkbeno (20 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> il faut gagner avec au moins 2 buts d'écart



Pourquoi il faut 2 buts d'écart ? Pourquoi pas 1 seul ?


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

goal average


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

Paske!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> goal average


 
You mean "différence de buts"?


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Les africains sont de vrais athlètes et font du beau jeu, ce ne sont pas des "danseuses" comme les italiens et autres latins...


J'ai toujours eu un faible pour les danses latines.
Pas vous ?

Quoique pour le moment, la tendance est au pas de l'oie  :affraid: 

Allemagne 3 - 0 Equateur
Pologne 2 - 1 Costa Rica


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2006)

Une question de "goal average" comme on dit (à mauvais escient, je pense, vu le niveau assez faible en anglais du Français moyen de 1890).
En bon français : la différence de buts (DDB). Pour l'instant la France a encaissé autant de buts qu'elle n'en a marqué (1 / 1) donc la différence est nulle.
Les Coréens et les Suisses ont une meilleur DDB : +1 pour les premiers, +2 pour les seconds. Une victoire de la France et un match nul Corée/Suisse met les trois équipes à 5 points. Pour les départager : la DDB. Faisant match nul Coréens et Suisses garderont leur DDB intacte. Donc : la France doit avoir une DDB supérieure à celle des Coréens.

La France peut même finir première de son groupe en cas de match nul de leurs adversaires et en battant le Togo avec 3 buts d'écart (DDB = +3).


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> You mean "différence de buts"?



Yes it is !


----------



## fpoil (20 Juin 2006)

citation libé : "Soucieuse d'éviter tout scenario catastrophe (refus des togolais de jouer), la Fédération internationale de football (Fifa) a décidé hier de payer directement la prime exigée par les joueurs togolais pour leur participation au Mondial-2006. Tout à l'heure, le directeur de la communication de la Fifa, Markus Siegler, a affirmé que l'instance paierait dans les prochains jours la prime "en liquide et dans un lieu tenu secret"."

qu'est ce qu'on rigole... des togolais courant sur le terrain plein de biftons dans les poches


et raymond l'astrologue qui affirme que les suisses sont protégés par les arbitres et que c'est pour cela que l'équipe de France n'est pas en tête....

amis suisses excusez le il est un peu fada


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2006)

Le temps que je réponde, c'est occasion sur occasion sur ce fil ...

Bon. Et puis moi, les latins je les aime bien. Enfin : les SudAméricains sont-ils des latins ? grave question ...
Je suis à fond derrière la Colombie mais ... ces andouilles ne se sont pas qualifiés !


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

on peut pas être tout le temps par terre à faire des roulades et marquer des buts...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas être tout le temps par terre à faire des roulades et marquer des buts...


 
C'est parce qu'ils essayent de snifer les délimitations du terrain. Une ligne blanche c'est trop tentant pour un Colombien.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

oh mais les italiens aussi  ...sont tous chargés les gaziers


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oh mais les italiens aussi  ...sont tous chargés les gaziers



et ben voila, fallait commencer par ça, il y a de l'eau dans le gaz ! Mais pourquoi il répare pas?

C'est vrai quoi, les joueurs français aiment les terrains humides mais pas trop, faut pas déconner non plus.


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2006)

Pour les fan's de l'équipe de France ( si, si il y en a ...  ) un avatar pour vous:


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

encore un qui va sauter si on perd


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> encore un qui va sauter si on perd



Donc c'est sûr : il va sauter.


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2006)

Il a un état d'esprit magnifique...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> Coupe du monde 2006: Domenech s'en prend à l'arbitrage
> HAMELN - Le sélectionneur de l'équipe de France Raymond Domenech estime que l'arbitrage a pour le moment été contre la France et pour la Suisse. Il a affirmé que les résultats du groupe G de la Coupe du monde en étaient faussés après les deux premières journées.
> 
> "Je pense, après deux matches, que les Suisses ont été largement favorisés par l'arbitrage. Sur deux coups bien particuliers, parce qu'il y a penalty contre le Togo (pour une faute de Müller sur Adebayor) de la même manière que contre nous (pour une main dans la surface du même Müller)." A la question "les résultats du groupe ont-ils été faussés?", le sélectionneur français a répondu très clairement: "Pour le moment, oui."


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le temps que je réponde, c'est occasion sur occasion sur ce fil ...
> 
> Bon. Et puis moi, les latins je les aime bien. Enfin : les SudAméricains sont-ils des latins ? grave question ...
> Je suis à fond derrière la Colombie mais ... ces andouilles ne se sont pas qualifiés !


Aaaah, le stade de colombe, juste fontaine, tout ça, toute une epoque  :rateau:

Edith :  :rateau: :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)




----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah, le stade de colombe, juste fontaine, tout ça, toute une epoque  :rateau:
> 
> Edith :  :rateau: :rose:


Et René Higuita, il jouait au stade de Colombes ?  
Disons que, à la maison, on avait tous envie d'un bon match France-Colombie (vainqueur au choix).
Pour 2018, la prochaine qualification des deux équipes ...


----------



## NED (20 Juin 2006)

Faut serrer les fesses pour vendrediou !!!
:afraid:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

ca va le faire zidane et abidal sont pas là  !!!


----------



## NED (20 Juin 2006)

Zizou ça m'embête pas trop.
Abidal par contre ça craint du boudin....


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2006)

Scoop​
R.Domenech entraînera aussi l'équipe du Togo vendredi, ainsi ça quoi qu'il arrive il aura au pire un nul, ou enfin une victoire en coupe du monde.... 
La France n'a peut-être pas d'équipe de foot à la hauteur, mais au moins des idées ...


Source: Crétin.Fr. Agence France Bières ...


----------



## NED (20 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Source: Crétin.Fr. Agence France Bières ...



Ca c'est de la source Mister La Mouette !!!
 

Il y a aussi Le café à Gégé à Pouilly les auxois....
Là après une bonne matinée au calva-biniouze-fine-Beaujolais, ils te sortent des vérités incroyables pour le match de 15H00 !!!


----------



## olivier1969 (20 Juin 2006)

le Togo veut rentrer au pays en sauvant l'honneur....  et si ca se termine encore par un nul.... les bagages seront déjà dans le car.....vendredi  je serais vert...


----------



## SveDec (20 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> le Togo veut rentrer au pays en sauvant l'honneur....


Ils font tout pour embêter nos ... euh ... joueurs !


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2006)

Raymond Domenech a obligé tout les joueurs et le staff technique à se convertir au code d'honneur du Bushido..Ils sont pas intérêt de perdre les papy ..


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

le plus beau jeu..;Les Anglais :love: this is my contry :king: :style: 1-0 VS sweden


----------



## mamyblue (20 Juin 2006)

Les Anglais ont marqué = 1 - 0  Ouais


----------



## olivier1969 (20 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Les Anglais ont marqué = 1 - 0  Ouais



et le but est magnifique....:rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

Le plus beau !!! ah ya pas à dire ....les inventeurs sont quand même les plus forts  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

1-1


----------



## duracel (20 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le plus beau !!! ah ya pas à dire ....les inventeurs sont quand même les plus forts  :love:


$

La Suède vient d'égaliser.  

edit:Grrrrrrr: Grrrrrrillé.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

c'est keske j'dis


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2006)

*RAPPELEZ VOUS MERS-EL-KEBIR !!!*
ALLEZ SUÈDE !!!!!


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Raymond Domenech a obligé tout les joueurs et le staff technique à se convertir au code d'honneur du Bushido..Ils sont pas intérêt de perdre les papy ..


remarque bien qu'il y a un paquets de ninjas qui les attendent s'ils ne se qualifient pas, d'un autre coté faier joure des joueurs qui etaient à la coupe de 98


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le plus beau !!! ah ya pas à dire ....les inventeurs sont quand même les plus forts  :love:


euh.. il sont codifié le foot moderne d'ici à qu'ils en soient l'inventeur il y à une marge


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

Ne mets pas en doute ma parole de Docteur Football  ils ont également inventé le rugby et le Tennis


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

nanh nanh nanh ils ont codifié le rugby mais il existait avant, c'est même parce qu'ils ont codifié le foot, qu'une semaine après ils ont codifié le rugby _(c'est qui le gars qui furieux de la traitrise des ses comparses s'en est allé "créer" le rugby moderne ? je n'arrive pas à remettre son nom)_


----------



## duracel (20 Juin 2006)

Grrrr; 2-1 pour les codifieurs....


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

2-2 !!!! :d


----------



## duracel (20 Juin 2006)

Yeah !!!!!
2-2

edit : Iceandfire, je te déteste.....


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2006)

2-2

Edith : grillée... y a pas à dire... en tant que suissesse suis plus lente...


----------



## fpoil (20 Juin 2006)

j'aimerais savoir pourquoi il n'y a que lors des matchs de l'équipe de france que l'on se fait ch..


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

parce que ça joue pas..  c'est lent et vieillot


----------



## Nobody (20 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> 2-2 !!!! :d



Il y a 38 ans que l'Angleterre n'a plus battu la Suède.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2006)

Le suedois est robuste


----------



## rizoto (20 Juin 2006)

On verra contre l'allemagne


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ne mets pas en doute ma parole de Docteur Football  ils ont également inventé le rugby et le Tennis


Boh ... en fait les deux ont été "créés" en même temps : ceux qui voulaient conserver l'emploi des mains (c'est utile, les mains) ont poursuivi avec le Rugby et les autres ont créé la Football Association (d'où 'soccer' chez les ricains).
Pendant assez longtemps, les associations pratiquaient les deux sports puis elles se sont spécialisées ou scindées.
L'histoire du joueur qui est parti avec le ballon dans les bras, c'est un brin mythique, je pense (c'est peut-être arrivé mais cela n'a rien à voir avec la création réelle de ces sports).
Rappelons que les italiens pratiquaient le Calcio depuis des siècles, c'était assez chaud, tendance football gaëllique ou football australien.

Quand au Tennis, une fois encore, on peut considérer que les anglais ont su codifier l'affaire mais que ce sport prend sa source ailleurs qu'en Albion ... (Tennis venant du français moyen 'tenez' (ou peut-être est-ce même de l'ancien français)). Même le fameux 0-15-30-40 que l'on prend pour une bizarrerie toute britannique est, paraît-il, déjà présent dans le jeu de paume (c'est la distance à laquelle se poste le joueur ; à vérifier).

En tous cas je vous rejoins : le football, c'est mieux quand ce n'est pas joué par les Français, ces derniers temps. Ils jouent trop à l'italienne d'il y a 20 ans (_catenaccio_) sans en avoir pleinement les moyens. Mais ... ceux qui sont partis comme des fusées vont peut-être le regretter une fois de plus. Le Brésil est prudent, lui.


----------



## fpoil (21 Juin 2006)

eh ouais la fameuse antienne domenechene : "l'équipe est bien en place"

ah ça pour être en place elle l'est


----------



## takamaka (21 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas je vous rejoins : le football, c'est mieux quand ce n'est pas joué par les Français, ces derniers temps. Ils jouent trop à l'italienne d'il y a 20 ans (_catenaccio_) sans en avoir pleinement les moyens.


Hum... il y a 20 ans, la force des italiens c'était leur capacité à dérouter une équipe nationale 5min. avant la fin du match... Ce n'est pas le cas des français qui sont bien incapables de préserver un score aussi modeste soit-il...


----------



## takamaka (21 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> eh ouais la fameuse antienne domenechene : "l'équipe est bien en place"


:mouais: Combien de temps Domenech conservera la sienne...


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2006)

En même temps je trouve que, pour un peu tristounet qu'il soit, le jeu de l'équipe n'atteint pas la nullité de 2002, où, là, vraiment ils faisaient peine à voir.
C'est ça le bizarre du sport : cette distorsion de la mémoire. Contre le Paraguay en 1998, on était pas mieux que maintenant. On a failli s'en prendre deux ou trois (en contre) et finalement non ... Et Zidane a pu passer du déshonneur (expulsion) à la gloire ...
Si, par un quelconque effet de chance (et un peu de talent quand même), la France va loin : tout _devra  _être oublié. Et c'est là que j'ai trouvé Jacquet formidable : lui, il a su, en restant digne, rester ferme avant la victoire puis après la victoire. Et ce sont ces petits m**d**x de journalistes qui ont dû faire amende honorable après avoir dit toutes sortes de saloperies.


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2006)

Allez, on s'en fout de la France : vive le Brésil, vive l'Argentine, vive le Ghana. Allez les gars : montrez du beau jeu !


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

c'est mal de pas citer





> Combien de temps Domenech conservera la sienne..



Il a jamais vraiment été à sa place...


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2006)

Désolé, j'ai interrompu la conversation ...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça le bizarre du sport : cette distorsion de la mémoire. Contre le Paraguay en 1998, on était pas mieux que maintenant. On a failli s'en prendre deux ou trois (en contre) et finalement non ... Et Zidane a pu passer du déshonneur (expulsion) à la gloire ...
> Si, par un quelconque effet de chance (et un peu de talent quand même), la France va loin : tout _devra  _être oublié.



Oui tu fais bien de le préciser. On a encore l'impression que certains (journalistes, people. Pitoyable Enrico Macias l'autre jour sur M6) se croient encore en 1998 (eh oui, 8 ans déjà, ça file). Cette année-là, la France est tombée dans un groupe réputé facile (Arabie Saoudite, Afrique du Sud et Danemark), comme cette année aussi..., mais elle avait à l'époque, cette grinta, cette chance, au bon moment. Paraguay*, Italie, Croatie, victoires par les poils, mais victoires quand même. Explosive contre le Brésil en finale, qui, il faut quand même l'avouer a un peu étrangement joué avec le frein à main ce certain 12 juillet historique.

La France a encore eu cette grinta tout au long de l'Euro 2000, qui depuis, lui a fait défaut, l'équipe ayant aussi vieilli.

Jacquet s'en est allé après la victoire: il a montré la voie. C'est peut-être à partir de ce moment là qu'il fallait penser à l'avenir et construire l'équipe du futur, et non vivre sur ses acquis. Certes facile à dire quand on est champion du monde pour la première fois, il faut le reconnaître. Cette victoire en Coupe du monde a peut-être fait oublier certains faits: la présence de la France de la Coupe du monde 2006 est la première acquise en passant par les qualifications depuis 20 ans... Il y a là quelque-chose de frappant. La France ne serait en fait pas une grande nation du football, même en ayant été championne du monde et d'Europe?

Vendredi, si la France passe, elle pourrait effectivement aller assez loin: la dynamique serait lancée, et sur un match, tout peut arriver.

* avec des si on... et si le Paraguay avait marqué ce but en or... on serait où. On ne refait pas l'histoire.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Juin 2006)

Tu sais WebO quelques joueurs champions du monde de 98 réclamaient qu'il fallait construire l'équipe du futur et non reste sur ses acquis dès le 12 juillet 1998 cela a été dit notamment par Charbonnier ( certes , il était le 3ème gardien mais quand même ) . 

Après tout le foot pour gagner des matchs il faut qu'il y ait une part de chance , non ? Sans oublier les erreurs d'arbitrage d'ailleurs Muller est le meilleur buteur de cette CDM 3 penalties non sifflés contre lui , il est fort ce suisse  . D'ailleurs a ce propos , j'aimerai savoir ce que vous en pensez des fautes suisses non sifflées , quesitons posées a tous plus particulièrement a nos amis suisses . Merci


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

Que toutes les équipes sont à la même enseigne, et que vous les Français vous êtes les champions des tempêtes dans un verre d'eau 

Et puis vous avez eu assez de chance en '98 ...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Après tout le foot pour gagner des matchs il faut qu'il y ait une part de chance , non ? Sans oublier les erreurs d'arbitrage d'ailleurs Muller est le meilleur buteur de cette CDM 3 penalties non sifflés contre lui , il est fort ce suisse  . D'ailleurs a ce propos , j'aimerai savoir ce que vous en pensez des fautes suisses non sifflées , quesitons posées a tous plus particulièrement a nos amis suisses . Merci



Dans le match France - Suisse, la main de Müller on peut en discuter longtemps. Un autre arbitre aurait sifflé faute. Personnellement, je pense que cette main n'est pas volontaire, mais le ballon est détourné malgré tout, alors... Pour le match de hier, Togo - Suisse, oui il y avait pénalty pour le Togo. Enfin, le but français contre la Corée était valable, on l'a vu clairement après coup... Des erreurs d'arbitrages, ça n'est pas nouveau: c'est fort ennuyeux quand c'est contre l'équipe qu'on supporte, mais c'est humain. 

Après, je trouve Domenech assez petit quand il prétend que la Suisse a été favorisée. Il ferait mieux de se concentrer sur son équipe, plutôt que de se chercher des excuses. En d'autre temps, la France en aurait planté 3 ou 4 à la Corée et on aurait même pas discuté de ce but annulé si la France avait mené au score 3-0.


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

1 - 0 balle au centre 

A vous la France


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans le match France - Suisse, la main de Müller on peut en discuter longtemps. Un autre arbitre aurait sifflé faute. Personnellement, la main n'est pas volontaire, mais le ballon est détourné. Pour le match de hier, oui il y avait pénalty pour le Togo. Le but français contre la Corée était valable... Des erreurs d'arbitrages, ça n'est pas nouveau: c'est fort ennuyeux quand c'est contre l'équipe qu'on supporte, mais c'est humain.
> 
> Après, je trouve Domenech assez petit quand il prétend que la Suisse a été favorisée. Il ferait mieux de se concentrer sur son équipe, plutôt que de se chercher des excuses. En d'autre temps, la France en aurait planté 3 ou 4 à la Corée et on aurait même pas discuté de ce but annulé si la France avait mené au score 3-0.




Domenech est juste un patin , c'est tout . Le maître a bord , il s'agit de Zidane tout simplement  . Puis Domenech fait tout avec l'astrologie , vous inquetez pas on sera champions du monde  , traite de plaisanterie le jeu français a été beau pendant 45 minutes dimanche le reste du temps j'aurai aimé que la corée gagne   . 

Je ne pense pas aux chances françaises contre le Togo . Le groupe n'est pas un groupe mais un ramassis d'égo sureleve en fin de carrière pour la plupart ... Next Generation please


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2006)

Eh oh... Zidane c'est fini là.  Faut redescendre sur terre. 

La France va sans doute battre le Togo (je n'ose pas imaginer un autre scénario), mais ces derniers ne vont sûrement pas vouloir quitter la Coupe du monde sur une défaite, et vont jouer le match de leur vie contre la France. Ils évolueront sans pression, et tenteront peut-être des choses qu'ils n'ont pas osé contre la Suisse. Ils n'auront rien à perdre, si ce n'est de vouloir finir en beauté. Une victoire contre la France, ça fait toujours bien sur la carte de visite d'une équipe.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh... Zidane c'est fini là.  Faut redescendre sur terre.
> 
> La France va sans doute battre le Togo (je n'ose pas imaginer un autre scénario), mais ces derniers ne vont sûrement pas vouloir quitter la Coupe du monde sur une défaite, et vont jouer le match de leur vie contre la France. Ils évolueront sans pression, et tenteront peut-être des choses qu'ils n'ont pas osé contre la Suisse. Ils n'auront rien à perdre, si ce n'est de vouloir finir en beauté. Une victoire contre la France, ça fait toujours bien sur la carte de visite d'une équipe.




Bien sur que Zidane c'est fini . Zidane est un meneur d'hommes tout simplement . Même si je suis chauvin , je crois vraiment pas qu'on puisse les battre 2-0  , je suis pessimiste ?


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2006)

Bah ... Il reste des équipes qui vont de l'avant : quand on voit l'Argentine !
Saviola, Tevez, Riquelme, Crespo, et Messi ... Pfuiiii ! C'est joli à voir.


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bah ... Il reste des équipes qui vont de l'avant : quand on voit l'Argentine !
> Saviola, Tevez, Riquelme, Crespo, et Messi ... Pfuiiii ! C'est joli à voir.



Ils vont mettre une correction à la Hollande ....


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2006)

Normal vu que c'est l'autre pays du fromage


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

Pourtant on a un entraîneur qui sait jouer au foot ...


----------



## mamyblue (21 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh... Zidane c'est fini là.  Faut redescendre sur terre.
> 
> La France va sans doute battre le Togo (je n'ose pas imaginer un autre scénario), mais ces derniers ne vont sûrement pas vouloir quitter la Coupe du monde sur une défaite, et vont jouer le match de leur vie contre la France. Ils évolueront sans pression, et tenteront peut-être des choses qu'ils n'ont pas osé contre la Suisse. Ils n'auront rien à perdre, si ce n'est de vouloir finir en beauté. Une victoire contre la France, ça fait toujours bien sur la carte de visite d'une équipe.


 Oui ! Zidane c'est sûrement fini pour lui... Je trouve qu'il méritait une belle sortie et ben non ce grand homme du foot risque de sortir par la petite  porte... Et je trouve bien triste pour lui de finir ainsi...

Quand au match France - Togo, il est clair que ces derniers vont tout tenter pour gagner... A vous la France de montrer de quoi vous êtes capable en vous sortant les tripes et en nous montrant un beau match de foot... Et c'est pas en critiquant les arbitres et les autres équipes que vous allez gagner :hein: R. D. occupe-toi de ton équipe et ça ira mieux


----------



## duracel (21 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que Zidane c'est fini . Zidane est un meneur d'hommes tout simplement . Même si je suis chauvin , je crois vraiment pas qu'on puisse les battre 2-0 , je suis pessimiste ?


 
Zidane n'est pas un meneur d'homme.
Deschamps en était un, Mathaüs aussi, Dunga..., mais pas Zidane.
On joue avec des vieux et un seul attaquant.
Dom joue aussi comme un vieux quand il dit que la Franc aurait du tenir le 1-0 contre la Corée. Faut pas déconner, on tient le 1-0 contre une équipe qui tient la route éventuellement. 

Cette coupe du monde est déjà ratée et vendredi sera le jour des désillusions.
Le truc positif, Zidane ne joue pas. 
A force de s'entêté à garder nos "légendes", on perd du temps pour reconstruire une vraie équipe. 
Parce q'il faut du temps pour y arriver. 
Après les mondiaux 82 et 86, et l'euro 84, il a fallut attendre 98 pour avoir une équipe.
Et c'est lors de l'euro 96 que le groupe est né.

L'euro 2008 sera l'occasion de tester un nouveau groupe qui arrivera peut être à maturité en 2010.

Et si on n'avait pas perdu du temps après 2002, qui sonnait déjà le glas de la génération 96-98, on aurait pour cette coupe du monde en allemagne un groupe à point.

Sinon, mon ibook foncitonne à merveille.


----------



## fpoil (21 Juin 2006)

je m'acharne surement mais je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à subir une illusion d'optique mais j'ai l'impression que l'équipe de France joue moins vite que les autres équipes, non ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> je m'acharne surement mais...




*TOUT CE QUI PEUT ÊTRE DIT DE MAL*
sur l'équipe de France est une parole utile.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

il porrait jouer siffle comme ça en étant au moins sympa et sans se la péter...
j'ai l'impression que cette équipe siffle de France se la raconte....Mais virés moi les vieux mince alors !!!  pour ce match togolais, je pense que ca va le faire, zidane absent on risque de garder le ballon et de construire, mais faut 2 attaquants devant hein  sinon ça sert à rien...Quand à la pauvre fin de zidane, c'est lui qui à choisi  et au vu de son compte en banque, ainsi que ses dix années de contrat signée avec le groupe Danone© pour faire la pub du groupe..ca devrait aller, me demande même si son retour ne serait pas QUE pour ses sponsors...va savoir....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2006)

*Tu sais Ice ?*
je crois que je te préfère lorsque tu causes musique.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi   mais la ca me gave, si au moins ils gagnaient autant de fric les zikos  !!!


----------



## NED (21 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> je m'acharne surement mais je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à subir une illusion d'optique mais j'ai l'impression que l'équipe de France joue moins vite que les autres équipes, non ?



C'est sur qu'a coté des argentins, espagnols ou même des Suedois hier...c'est pas rapido-rapido.
Mais bon un Mars et ça repart !


----------



## duracel (21 Juin 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur qu'a coté des argentins, espagnols ou même des Suedois hier...c'est pas rapido-rapido.
> Mais bon un Mars et ça repart !


 
SI c'était aussi simple.  
Un mars avec un napage de pot belge?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> On joue avec des vieux et un seul attaquant.
> Dom(*inique de Villepin*? ) joue aussi comme un vieux.
> A force de s'entêté à garder nos "légendes", on perd du temps pour reconstruire une vraie équipe.
> Parce q'il faut du temps pour y arriver.
> Et si on n'avait pas perdu du temps après 2002, qui sonnait déjà le glas de la génération 96-98, on aurait  un groupe à point.



excuse-moi ces coupes scélérates dans ton message original, mais si on enlève le contenu "foot", on dirait que tu parles de notre classe politique actuelle !


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2006)

Les modos vont frapper  

Et oui-da, les autres jouent plus vite : comme ça ils seront plus fatigués  
Dans les autres, ne pas mettre le Brésil qui joue tranquillou sans se forcer.
Sans Zidane, la France peut tout à fait jouer moins bien. Mais elle peut aussi jouer bien plus vite. Voire, les deux à la fois  

Et si on se créait un fil avec, pour thème : racontez un but d'anthologie (au moins pour _votre_ anthologie). Toutes divisions, compétitions et localités/nations acceptées.


----------



## fpoil (21 Juin 2006)

pour moi c'est le but de maradonna contre l'angleterre en 1986 (pas celui de la main de dieu, l'autre)  : ici


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et si on se créait un fil avec, pour thème : racontez un but d'anthologie (au moins pour _votre_ anthologie). Toutes divisions, compétitions et localités/nations acceptées.



1984 : deuxième division départementale => je déborde la défense à fond la gamelle sur l'aile gauche et je centre ras du sol de l'extérieur du pied droit. Laurent arrive à toute berzingue et colle une prune à bout portant !

Je termine dans la tranchée boueuse laissée en limite de terrain par le tracteur du fermier local, Laurent est acclamé par au moins 3 spectateurs


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

Cap d'Ail/Beausoleil 1984 superbe but de 45 m contre son camp du N° 10 de l'équipe poussins de Beausoleil qui lobe son gardien.
Score final 12 à 3 pour Cap d'Ail.


----------



## SveDec (21 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cap d'Ail/Beausoleil 1984 superbe but de 45 m contre son camp du N° 10 de l'équipe poussins de Beausoleil qui lobe son gardien.
> Score final 12 à 3 pour Cap d'Ail.


C'était toi le n°10 ??


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> C'était toi le n°10 ??


Tu es vraiment "gentil" avec jpmiss... poussin en 84. Moi j'aurais dit beau coq déjà à cette époque


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ......
> - et quelques dents en moins dans la bouche de Batiston.
> 
> Ah oui j'allais oublier pour les ti jeunes, c'était un France / Allemagne avec Schumarer dans les buts allemands, et la France a perdu.



Très peu footeux depuis, c'est mon seul souvenir réellement tangible et émotionnel de foot. Batiston qui arrive droit devant et va marquer, et Schumacher qui se jette de toutes ses forces sur lui. Batiston qui part sur la civière, encore évanoui. Souvenir de rage et d'injustice, car l'arbitre aurait du virer Schumacher. Je ne sais même plus s'il y a eu pénalty...  Puis l'horrible séance de tirs au but à la fin, avec le "valeureux" Didier Six (orthographe incertaine) qui foire complètement. Le porte-poisse. La France aurait mérité de gagner Espana 82.
Sinon, mais j'étais tout piti piti, quelques souvenirs du Roi Pelé et de ses acrobaties invraisemblables.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> C'était toi le n°10 ??



Nan moi j'étais à la plage.
J'apprenais le suédois


----------



## al02 (21 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh... Zidane c'est fini là.





			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Zidane c'est sûrement fini pour lui...



Pas fini, mais parti, mon kiki !


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

po mal !   ... allez Go Portugal !!!!! :love:


----------



## canardo (21 Juin 2006)

et allez ANGOLA aussi... rien n'est perdu !


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Très peu footeux depuis, c'est mon seul souvenir réellement tangible et émotionnel de foot. Batiston qui arrive droit devant et va marquer, et Schumacher qui se jette de toutes ses forces sur lui. Batiston qui part sur la civière, encore évanoui. Souvenir de rage et d'injustice, car l'arbitre aurait du virer Schumacher. Je ne sais même plus s'il y a eu pénalty...


Eh bien non ...

De toutes façons la faute (l'agression) a été commise en-dehors de la surface de réparation. Mais rien : pas de coup franc, pas de carton jaune, encore moins rouge ...
Quand on revoit le match, des années après, la déception peut revenir (un peu). Mais surtout, la violence de cette agression. Il est allé lui péter les dents et les cervicales _exprès_. Complètement survolté (un contrôle anti-dopage n'aurait pas été superflu).
Et l'absolue impunité de ce s****d de Schumacher.
Un jour j'ai demandé à des collègues étrangers ce qu'ils en avaient pensé, histoire de voir si, étant français, j'étais trop partial. Ils avaient exactement le même sentiment que moi à ce sujet ... Cela reste un des moments les plus dramatiques, sur le terrain, d'une coupe du monde. Après, le reste (1-1, 2-1, 3-1, 3-2, 3-3, patatras) est _vraiment_ du passé.
Tandis que l'injustice du s****d impuni (satané arbitre néerlandais), au vu et au su de centaines de millions de personnes, ça, quelque part, ça reste (au moins pour les (vieux) Français  )


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et l'absolue impunité de ce s****d de Schumacher.



Bah cette année il gagnera pas le championat du monde de F1.
Bien fait pour lui!


----------



## canardo (21 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Tandis que l'injustice du s****d impuni (satané arbitre néerlandais), au vu et au su de centaines de millions de personnes, ça, quelque part, ça reste (au moins pour les (vieux) Français  )


 
Qu'est-ce que j'avais chiale ce jour la! 
Une semaine plus tard, sur le terrain de foot communal on a refait le france-allemagne juste pour rigoler...
J'ai eu a peu pres le meme sort que Batiston.. Moi ca a ete l'humerus fracture par une grosse vache (ben ouais on jouait mixte) qui s'est jette sur moi a 200 a l'heure, pareil, pour rien, et qui m'a projette 2 metres plus loin. Parrait que je suis reste 2 minutes dans les pommes. Depuis j'ai jamais remis les pieds sur un terrain de foot.

Sale annee...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

1-0 PORTUGAL !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> .../.....
> Tandis que l'injustice du s****d impuni (satané arbitre néerlandais), au vu et au su de centaines de millions de personnes, ça, quelque part, ça reste (au moins pour les (vieux) Français  )



Le Schumacher en question a fait ses excuses à Batiston l'année suivante. Mais cette truffe d'arbitre n'a, à ma connaissance, jamais reconnu son erreur d'arbitrage. Je ne regarde quaisment jamais le foot, mais c'est vrai que cette violence pure, cette volonté de destruction physique, est un acte qu'il ne m'a jamais été donné de revoir, ou d'en entendre l'écho du moins.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

2-0 :love:


----------



## SveDec (21 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> 2-0 :love:


Et non, 2-1 ^^


----------



## Dory (21 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> 1-0 PORTUGAL !!!!!! :love:




Que nenni...la finale sera Argentine /Brésil...l'Europe pour la prochaine fois...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

tu fais ta domenec ? tu fais de l'astrologie ?


----------



## mamyblue (21 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni...la finale sera Argentine /Brésil...l'Europe pour la prochaine fois...


2 - 1


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu fais ta domenec ? tu fais de l'astrologie ?



Si Domenec porte les même bottes ça explique bien des choses


----------



## fpoil (21 Juin 2006)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> - demi-finale de la Coupe du monde 1982
> Qu'est-ce que j'avais chiale ce jour la!



c'est simple ce match je n'ai jamais pu le revoir même des extraits, c'est physique, dès que j'aperçois les images il faut que je quitte la pièce où j'éteigne la tv


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

jpmiss rin con lui dé


----------



## Dory (21 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu fais ta domenec ? tu fais de l'astrologie ?



Ni l'un ..ni l'autre..il n'y a qu'à voir les prestations des joueurs de l'Amérique du sud par rapport aux Européens qui parfois sont tenus en échec pendant la première mi-temps...


----------



## mamyblue (21 Juin 2006)

A la mi-temps: Portugal-Mexique 2 - 1


----------



## canardo (21 Juin 2006)

*AN GO LA !!!!!!*

*1-0*


----------



## canardo (21 Juin 2006)

un vrai tremblement de terre ici !!! de la pure folie !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

il en faut encore un !  ou que le portugal en mettre un autre au mexique


----------



## canardo (21 Juin 2006)

le Portugal doit bien ca a l'Angola... ;-)


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

Allez Portugal !!! 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## canardo (21 Juin 2006)

bon ben on va attendre la selection a l'aeroport alors...   

IRN 1-1 ANG


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

Portugal !!!! :love: impec 3 victoires  comme quoi c'est possible


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Portugal !!!! :love: impec 3 victoires  comme quoi c'est possible



Félicitations !!  

Selon les résultats du match de ce soir entre l'Argentine et les Pays-Bas, il est possible que l'on ai un match Pays-Bas - Portugal ... ça va chauffer entre la Sagres et la Heineken


----------



## canardo (21 Juin 2006)

portugal-netherland les paris sont lancés...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

le coté bourrin des hollandais donc la haine kaine  et la douceur et subtilité de la sagres...


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le coté bourrin des hollandais donc la haine kaine  et la douceur et subtilité de la sagres...









 :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rdv en quart


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)

en tout cas ce soir va y avoir des jambes en miettes et du poil d'arraché  !!!


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

Et des frigos en miettes aussi...

Que le meilleur gagne...

Quel plaisir de regarder un match sans pression pour la qualification


----------



## NED (21 Juin 2006)

je verrais bien une finale ESPAGNE/ARGENTINEmoi !!!
C'est Nostradamus qu'il a dit alors....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et des frigos en miettes aussi...
> 
> Que le meilleur gagne...
> 
> Quel plaisir de regarder un match *sans pression* pour la qualification




t'as pas de pression chez toi... t'es mal là, tu vas être obligé de les boire en bouteille !:mouais::love:


----------



## canardo (21 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça va chauffer entre la Sagres et la Heineken



et entre Super Bock et Amstel (sans alcool )


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

Brésil / Argentine c'est bien aussi ...

J'ose pas imaginer l'ambiance dans les bars le soir du 9 Juillet avec les jolies Brésiliennes :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Juin 2006)

*Allez La Suisse!*


----------



## NED (21 Juin 2006)

Rhaaaaaa !
Ce soir l'argentine CA VA CARTONNER moi jte l'dis....


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2006)




----------



## takamaka (21 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> je m'acharne surement mais je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à subir une illusion d'optique mais j'ai l'impression que l'équipe de France joue moins vite que les autres équipes, non ?



Attends tu n'as pas encore vu Dhorasso jouer...


----------



## Fran6 (21 Juin 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> *Allez La Suisse!*



Ohhh, moi j'en peux plus...Français vivant en Suisse, je dois subir chaque jour les moqueries de mes camarades helvêtes   Bon, faut dire qu'ils ont pas tout à fait tort... Et puis, j'ai ma belle famille qui est allemande alors mon beau-père et mes beaufs s'en donnent à coeur joie... Faut dire que l'Allemagne, elle marque elle !!!

Vivement que ça se termine tout ça !!!!

Guinousssss


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2006)

Argentine - Pays-Bas  0- 0

Les Argentins jouent très bien, par contre les néerlandais ont dû faire un stage au coffee shop ...:rateau: :sleep:


----------



## canardo (21 Juin 2006)

si seulement les ivoriens avaient joue comme ca des le debut...
belle sortie quand meme


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Juin 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh, moi j'en peux plus...Français vivant en Suisse, je dois subir chaque jour les moqueries de mes camarades helvêtes   Bon, faut dire qu'ils ont pas tout à fait tort... Et puis, j'ai ma belle famille qui est allemande alors mon beau-père et mes beaufs s'en donnent à coeur joie... Faut dire que l'Allemagne, elle marque elle !!!
> 
> Vivement que ça se termine tout ça !!!!
> 
> Guinousssss




Moi j'ai mon gendre qui est Allemand.... pour l'instant je ne l'ai pas eu au téléphone... :rose: ... mais quand nous irons en Allemagne en août, j'imagine qu'il va être sarcastique.....    On va assumer !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Brésil / Argentine c'est bien aussi ...
> 
> J'ose pas imaginer l'ambiance dans les bars le soir du 9 Juillet avec les jolies Brésiliennes :love: :love: :love:


et les jolies argentines ...  j'en connais une tres jolie:love: :rose: 

sinon, c'est vrai qu'il ya longtemps que l'argentine n'avait pas semblé si bien dans une coupe du monde


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2006)

prochain tour argentine /mexique ... favori argentine 

portugal / pays bas ... favori ..? plus serré sur le papier peut etre ...? le portugal ce serait sympa


----------



## La mouette (22 Juin 2006)

Argentine je suis d'accord..ils jouent magnifiquement ..

Pour les Pays-Bas, va falloir qu'ils se bougent, mais c'est faisable ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juin 2006)

sinon on a deja angleterre equateur et allemagne suede ... 

allez un truc sympa avec l'equateur et sinon bah , a priori l'allemagne


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2006)

*ET POUR LA FRANCZE*
quel adversaire en huitième ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Juin 2006)

le retour a la maison , non ?


----------



## SveDec (22 Juin 2006)

L'adversaire de la France en huitième, ça va être ses supporters ^^


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2006)

les espagnols  en principe...ou les ukrainiens...ou la tunisie...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2006)

*Allemagne - coupe du monde*
Cologne vendredi 23 juin (AFP) 22h50

L'équipe de France, suite à son match nul 0-0 contre la modeste équipe du Togo rentrera dès demain en France suite à son élimination.
Les qualifiés du groupe  sont la Suisse et la Corée du Sud.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allemagne - coupe du monde*
> Cologne vendredi 23 juin (AFP) 22h50
> 
> L'équipe de France, suite à son match nul 0-0 contre la modeste équipe du Togo rentrera dès demain en France suite à son élimination.
> Les qualifiés du groupe  sont la Suisse et la Corée du Sud.


Nan là tu rêves, la suisse a gagné le dernier match donc a rempli son quota de la décénie, donc va vous laisser la place, on n'est pas poli ???


----------



## mamyblue (22 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan là tu rêves, la suisse a gagnée le dernier match donc a rempli son quota de la décénie, donc va vous laisser la place, on n'est pas poli ???


  Ouais nous les petits Suisses on est toujours trop poli  ça va nous perdre tout ça... Arffff pourquoi sommes-nous toujours aussi gentils...


----------



## La mouette (22 Juin 2006)

C'est depuis qu'il y a des gamines au Conseil Fédéral


----------



## takamaka (22 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> L'adversaire de la France en huitième, ça va être ses supporters ^^


----------



## NED (22 Juin 2006)

M'ont un peu deçu les Argentin là sur le match d'hier....
Je suis perplexe?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

Match de merde hier ouais et des deux côtés même s'il n'y en avait qu'un seul.


----------



## La mouette (22 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Match de merde hier ouais et des deux côtés même s'il n'y en avait qu'un seul.



Suisse -France ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2006)

si les pays pas joue comme ca devant le portugal...yessssss!!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

C'est un fake, il a des cheveux.


----------



## fpoil (22 Juin 2006)

En tous cas il y a une autre équipe qui va jouer un psychodrame aujourd'hui mais bon eux ils ont l'habitude  et d'après ce que j'ai lu ils vont ressortir la  moissoneuse batteuse  comme à la grande époque des Gentile et co


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2006)

Ah, tu lis l'équipe ?


----------



## fpoil (22 Juin 2006)

ouai entre libé et le monde quand j'ai le temps


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2006)

les italiens sont pas costauds...enfin pour les coups de coudes si  ... ils se feront écrasé de toutes façons si ils passent ce tour....


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fake, il a des cheveux.



Non, juste une vieille photo !


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2006)

Oui, il est sur que lorqu'on lit :


			
				www.lequipe.fr a dit:
			
		

> La boite à tacles est de retour, l'option du tout offensif n'aura duré qu'un temps.


cela laisse peu de place à la rigolade :affraid:


----------



## fpoil (22 Juin 2006)

double protège tibia obligatoire pour les tchèques


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2006)

ca laisse pas la place surtout pour le beau jeu créatif ! :style:


----------



## fredintosh (22 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> double protège tibia obligatoire pour les tchèques


Qu'est-ce qu'ils vont encaisser, les tchèques...


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2006)

ils ont de la chance Koller est pas là...


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2006)

encore deux jours et on arrête de me bassiner au taf sur les écrans plats... ouaaaaaaaaiiiis !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allemagne - coupe du monde*
> Cologne vendredi 23 juin (AFP) 22h50
> 
> L'équipe de France, suite à son match nul 0-0 contre la modeste équipe du Togo rentrera dès demain en France suite à son élimination.
> Les qualifiés du groupe  sont la Suisse et la Corée du Sud.



_Je complète_ : La révocation brutale de Raymond Domenech fait passer au second plan la démission de Dominique de Villepin.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2006)

oh non pas lui !!!! tete de buse


----------



## NED (22 Juin 2006)

Jai pas tout pigé le decompte des points?

Pour être qualifiés en 8eme,
il faut gagner contre le Togo avec 2 buts d'ecart, Soit.
Mais il faut aussi que la Corée perde son match contre la Suisse et avec 0 buts.

Si la Corée perd 1-3 on est marron?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Jai pas tout pigé le decompte des points?
> 
> Pour être qualifiés en 8eme,
> il faut gagner contre le Togo avec 2 buts d'ecart, Soit.
> ...



Non, si la France gagne avec deux buts d'écart, elle est qualifiée, quelque soit le résultat de Suisse Corée, et c'est là, qu'on est marron ! :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (22 Juin 2006)

non dès lors que l'un des adversaires directs de l'équipe de France perd, il se retrouvera avec 4 pts (1 victoire, 1 nul, 1 defaite) et si l'edf gagne contre le togo elle aura 5 pts (1 victoire 2 nuls)

et pour finir premier du groupe à tous le coups, il faut absolument que la france gagne avec au moins 3 buts d'écart et que ses adversaires directs fassent match nul


----------



## duracel (22 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allemagne - coupe du monde*
> Cologne vendredi 23 juin (AFP) 22h50
> 
> L'équipe de France, suite à son match nul 0-0 contre la modeste équipe du Togo rentrera dès demain en France suite à son élimination.
> Les qualifiés du groupe sont la Suisse et la Corée du Sud.


 

Compte rendu:

L'équipe de France a livré un match pathétique et scandaleux.
Après avoir ouvert le score dès la 2e minute, l'équipe de France à bloqué le jeu et tenté de tenir le résultat face à de courageux togolais.
Le match fut ennuyeux à mourir pendant la 1er mi-temps.
Au retour des vestiaires, le jeu s'anima.
Suite à un mouvement d'humeur du gardien françias qui faisait suite à une beau mouvement collectif des togolais, ce dernir est exclu après avoir taclé un attaquant adverse dans la surface de réparation.
Et c'est à ce moment que tout a dérapé:
Le 1er gardien remplaçant a refusé de prendre son poste et est parti en tapant des pieds. Le 2d gardien prend donc sa oplace dans les buts mais n'arrête pas le tir.
1-1, tout est à refaire pour la France.
L'entraineur fait quelques changements; il sort ses 2 attaquants et les remplacent par 2 défenseurs; la france joue donc avec 6 défenseurs, 3 milieux et un gardien.
Et le macth devient encore plus ennuyeux qu'auparavant et ce jusqu' à la fin.
L'entraineur dira plus tard, j'ai voulu conserver les score afin de partir de la coupe du monde la tête haute sans avoir connu la défaite.

La france quitte donc la coupe du monde, sans avoir perdu un seul match. Seule une équipe pourra faire aussi bien, le vainqueur de la finale.
Ah, quelle belle consolation.


----------



## takamaka (22 Juin 2006)

Y'a pas enfin plus de calculs à faire...

Y'a qu'une seule manière de gagner, c'est marquer des buts !
Et Comme le dit Barthez "C'est con", mais c'est comme ca!

Bref, les Bleus n'ont pas d'autres choix que de fusiller la cage du portier togolais avec une différence de but à la hauteur de la 2nde étoile jaune qu'ils aimeraient arborer sur le maillot tricolore.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

Tout n'est pas si simple, et s'ils avaient pas envie, simplement ?


----------



## takamaka (22 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tout n'est pas si simple, et s'ils avaient pas envie, simplement ?


Ben fallait pas y aller!
Y'a plein de femmes seules dans les champs en ce moment, notamment en Suisse !!!

 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

L'Equipe révèle : Domenech à trouvé la combinaison idéale pour emporter la coupe du monde !


----------



## mamyblue (22 Juin 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas enfin plus de calculs à faire...
> 
> Y'a qu'une seule manière de gagner, c'est marquer des buts !
> Et Comme le dit Barthez "C'est con", mais c'est comme ca!
> ...


 Et ben oui la France doit mettre le plus possible de ballons dans les buts de l'adversaire et surtout ne pas encaisser de buts... Oui c'est c** mais il n'y a rien d'autre  à faire... :afraid: Mais pourquoi pas


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

L'arbitre a intérêt à être sympa avec autant de belges et de suisses


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

En attendant, si on marque pas, z'ont intérêt à prévoir un peu plus de toubibs. Ça va chier !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'arbitre a intérêt à être sympa avec autant de belges et de suisses



Ce sera pas chocolat...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

En fait, de Villepin à décidé que pour la durée du mondial, tous les membres de MacGe seraient naturalisés français ...


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'Equipe révèle : Domenech à trouvé la combinaison idéale pour emporter la coupe du monde !




Excellent


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

Tu dis ça pasqu'il t'a pas arrangé le  cheveux


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Excellent


et les remplaçants ?!....... 


:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, si on marque pas, z'ont intérêt à prévoir un peu plus de toubibs. Ça va chier !



Je m'occupe de nader en défense


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2006)

La belle entente...


----------



## Pooley (22 Juin 2006)

Zizou en veut a dodo de l'avoir trompé avec Fabien qu'est ce que tu veux ^^.

pourquoi est ce que tu crois que c'est le bordel dans cette équipe?


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2006)

non  en revanche si dodo à pas pris pipi, c'est que pipi à mis un coup de zizi à tetelle


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'Equipe révèle : Domenech à trouvé la combinaison idéale pour emporter la coupe du monde !



Houla, tu m'as mis numéro 10 !

C'est pas cette année qu'on gagne la coupe, je vous le dis moi....


----------



## Pooley (22 Juin 2006)

ouais enfin le fait que les previsions de domenech soient a chier c'est pas un scoop ^^.

ca c'est sur que tant qu'on renouvellera pas les effectifs (plus vieille équipe du mondial) et le selectionneur on aura que dalle


----------



## takamaka (22 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'Equipe révèle : Domenech à trouvé la combinaison idéale pour emporter la coupe du monde !


Et merde, me voilà sur le banc avec Dhorasso... pff


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2006)

Pas de chance pour toi. Mais d'un autre côté, cela t'évitera l'épreuve de la douche avec ******* 

Sinon, moi le remplace De Rossi cet après midi face aux tchèques. Ca va SAIGNER !!!


----------



## takamaka (22 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pas de chance pour toi. Mais d'un autre côté, cela t'évitera l'épreuve de la douche avec *******
> 
> Sinon, moi le remplace De Rossi cet après midi face aux tchèques. Ca va SAIGNER !!!


Bon ben je vais à la pharmacie


----------



## duracel (22 Juin 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> ouais enfin le fait que les previsions de domenech soient a chier c'est pas un scoop ^^.


 
Il devrait de la météo.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Faites une pause là.
Y'a du bon, de l'amusant, mais un peu trop de navrant aussi.

Je rouvre dans une heure ou deux.

Ou Trois.

Enfin on verra... :mouais:


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2006)

D'un côté les descendants des affreux colonisateurs

De l'autre les descendants des malheureux colonisés


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2006)

En tous cas, je suis content pour Ronaldo : les records sont faits pour &#234;tre d&#233;pass&#233;s. Encore un contre le Ghana et c'est bon !
Dans leur match facile contre le Japon les Br&#233;siliens nous ont gratifi&#233;s de belles actions. On peut remercier les Japonais d'avoir ouvert le score et donc d&#233;cid&#233; leurs adversaires &#224; acc&#233;l&#233;rer.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

impressionnant!

je zappais et je suis revenu sur le match, le Japon menait 1 à0 ! quelques minutes plus tard boum et 1,2,3,4.

très impressionnant.

Par contre, c'est qui le sumo brésilien?


----------



## duracel (23 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, c'est qui le sumo brésilien?


 
Il est peut être un peu gros, mais il marque des buts.
Et un gros qui marque, même l'équipe de France serait prenante.
Comme quoi, il n'y a pas que la vitesse qui compte.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

Le grand jour. 

&#231;a va charcler s&#233;v&#232;re dans les chaumi&#232;res, c'est moi qui vous le dit. 

Bon, pas mal de taf, &#231;a va occuper en attendant 21 h ce soir et le GRAND RETOUR des BLEUS. Yeah. _ou la grande d&#233;sillusion. _


----------



## mamyblue (23 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le grand jour.
> 
> ça va charcler sévère dans les chaumières, c'est moi qui vous le dit.
> 
> Bon, pas mal de taf, ça va occuper en attendant 21 h ce soir et le GRAND RETOUR des BLEUS. Yeah. _ou la grande désillusion. _


 Oui ! On verra... Mais il faut pas oublier que la Suisse joue aussi ce soir à 21 h et ben oui c'est aussi important non...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2006)

non


----------



## NED (23 Juin 2006)

Pour SM c'est peut-être important aussi le Suisses, mais si ca se trouve il s'en balance completement du foot !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> non


Merci JP.


----------



## fredintosh (23 Juin 2006)

Je viens de jouer &#224; Euromillions...

Moi, au moins, j'ai peut-&#234;tre une chance de gagner ce soir...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juin 2006)

Les suisses vont se faire claquer par les cor&#233;ens...
 vive le ghana !!!


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

...Brésil/Ghana.......la finale !!!!!!  
....
France=caca !!!!!!


----------



## mamyblue (23 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Les suisses vont se faire claquer par les coréens...
> vive le ghana !!!


 Et ben nous saurons tout ce soir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et ben nous saurons tout ce soir...



Hélas non, ce ne sera que le prélude à la seconde partie ... Ils n'ont pas fini de nous bassiner !:mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juin 2006)

Les infos du jour....;
LES MATCHES DE VENDREDI

Quatre matches ont lieu vendredi pour la fin du premier tour. Dans le groupe G, la France doit battre le Togo par deux buts d'&#233;cart pour &#234;tre s&#251;re de rallier les 8es en misant &#233;galement sur un vainqueur entre la Suisse et la Cor&#233;e du Sud. Dans le groupe H, l'Espagne, d&#233;j&#224; qualifi&#233;e affronte l'Arabie Saoudite quasi &#233;limin&#233;e. Le second ticket se disputera entre l'Ukraine et la Tunisie.

Vendredi 23 juin

Groupe G : 21h00

L'&#233;quipe de France joue gros ce soir face au Togo (21h00). Priv&#233;s de Zidane et Abidal, les Bleus doivent imp&#233;rativement s'imposer par deux buts d'&#233;cart. Sinon, ce sera la porte.


Vendredi 23 juin

Groupe H : 17h00

L'Ukraine n'a besoin que d'un nul pour franchir l'&#233;cueil du premier tour et devancer la Tunisie. Mais gare aux Aigles de Carthage qui pourraient cr&#233;er la surprise. L'Arabie Saoudite, sauf exploit improbable contre l'Espagne, d&#233;j&#224; en huiti&#232;mes, est quasiment &#233;limin&#233;e.


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Les infos du jour....;
> LES MATCHES DE VENDREDI
> 
> Vendredi 23 juin
> ...



....samedi 24 juin

Groupe G

...[Mode hall d'a&#233;roport ON ] "ding ding dong" "les joueurs de l'&#233;quipe de France sont attendus en porte d'embarquement n&#176; 3 (en allemand bien s&#251;r)"  "ding ding dong" [Mode hall d'a&#233;roport OFF ]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...Brésil/Ghana.......la finale !!!!!!
> ....
> France=caca !!!!!!


Impossible, c'est l'affiche du 1/4 de finale. 

Quant au reste, l'arguement est... int&#233;ressant.


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...Brésil/Ghana.......la finale !!!!!!
> ....
> France=caca !!!!!!




ah bah non, Kaka joue dans l'équipe du brésil, tu dois confondre...


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

...remarque...l'&#233;quipe de France serait meilleure si on avait pris que les joueurs &#233;trangerss qui jouent en France.....


----------



## rizoto (23 Juin 2006)

Ah bon pourquoi???


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2006)

Pourriez pas un peu vous moquez de la suisse, vous &#234;tes chauvinistes


----------



## duracel (23 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourriez pas un peu vous moquez de la suisse, vous êtes chauvinistes


 
Les suisseS y sont encore pires que les suisses.


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hélas non, ce ne sera que le prélude à la seconde partie ... Ils n'ont pas fini de nous bassiner !:mouais:


Et quand on entend des souhaits du genre "vivement ce soir", on se demande pourquoi certains ont envie de vieillir aussi rapidement et aussi inutilement...


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourriez pas un peu vous moquez de la suisse, vous &#234;tes chauvinistes




....ben oui c'est comme &#231;a en Gaule !
...quand c'est bien on rale parce que &#231;a devrait &#234;tre meilleur..
....et quand c'est pas bien ....beeen heuuuu .....pareil :rose: 

****** mais bon ..c'est vrai quoi non ? j'ai pas raison ? ya de quoi l&#224; quand m&#234;me !!!


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....samedi 24 juin
> 
> Groupe G
> 
> ...[Mode hall d'aéroport ON ] "ding ding dong" "les joueurs de l'équipe de France sont attendus en porte d'embarquement n° 3 (en allemand bien sûr)"  "ding ding dong" [Mode hall d'aéroport OFF ]


 Quand je pense qu'avant j'aurais traduit cela frisou ...
y a-t-il un germaniste pour corriger ?
"ting ting tong" Die französiche Mannschaft ist bei der Tür Nummer drei aufgewartet "ting ting tong"


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....quand c'est bien on rale parce que ça devrait être meilleur..D


Une vieille histoire met bien en évidence cet état d'esprit.

Arrivée du Tour de France, un journaliste interviouve (!) le vainqueur
qui, tout essoufflé, répond :

Heuh ! ! !
Heuh ! ! !
J'suis bien content d'avoir gagné ! ! !
Heuh ! ! !
J'espère faire mieux la prochaine fois ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Edit : Il semblerait que mes propos soient un peu violents. Je pr&#233;sente donc mes excuses aux membres qui ont pu se sentir bless&#233;s par ce que j'ai &#233;crit, bien que rien ne fut personnel, et si la demande est suffisamment forte et que l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce fil m'est d&#233;montr&#233;, je le rouvrirai.


et hop :


----------

